# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  مواقف مضحكه في ليله الدخله او شهر العسل الكل يشارك

## شيامي

هلا بنات
كثيرمنا صار معاة مواقف محرجه في ليلة الدخله او بشهرالعسل... 
وطبعا كلها حلوة بس بوقتها الواحد ينحرج لكن بعدين يقول عااااادي
فلاحظة البنات بنات المنتدي تعجبهم هذي المواضيع المرحة 
كيف كان وقع النظرة الأولي عليكِ؟
فأتمني من الجميع يشارك ...
ويقولنا احلي وأطرف المواقف الي صارت معاة
انتظر مشاركتكم 
لاتبخلون علي بالمشاركه يا حلوات؟


منقول

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## الشيخة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موقف المطعم يضحك ويفشل

احسن ما قلتيله 

خخخخخخخ

----------


## أوركيدا

هههههههههههههههههه يحليلج والله ..
يالله ماعليه عدت على خير ..

موقف السياره استوى حق ربيعتي بعد .. والبنت استوى لها 4 سنوات معرسه ولين يومج هذا ونحن نضحك عليها ..

وهالمسكينه بعد ريلها نساها في الفندق ثاني العرس وسار المطار بروحه .. يحليله بعده ماكان مستوعب انه عرس وودع حياة العزوبيه .. على باله بعده عزوبي وراح بروحه .. لا والطامه الكبرى ان ربيعتي كانت مخليه موبايلها في بيت اهلها ومش حافظه رقم ريلها .. يعني اضطرت تتصل في اختها وتاخذ رقم ريلها .. يعني انفضحت انفضحت ... ههههههههه ..

ربي يسعدكن جميعا ..

----------


## سحر الجمال

ههههههههههههههههههه والله يضحك بس أنا بعدني ما عرست بس مالجة عااااد يوم بعرس بقولكم بس الله يستر مايصير لنا شي إنشاء الله

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع مروركم الحلو بس ليش الاخوات الباجين ما شاركوا كل وحده اتقول اي موقف ظريف مر ابحياتها حتى البنوتات يشاركونا مب شرط المعرسات بس

انتظر مشاركتكم يا حلوات

----------


## amRakan

انا يوم زواجي الحمد لله مر على خير بس لمل رحنا شهر العسل ماليزيا كنا في سانواي لاجون وهذاك اليوم كنت معصبه مره لان ابو الشباب يحب المغامرات ويحب اماكنهم الاثريه المهم نمشي وانا طبعا خايفه على الكشخه لان الجو حااااااااااار ورطوبه المهم كان يقول ابو الشباب تعالي خلينا نطلع على ...... وقبل لا يكمل كلامه قلت له لا لا قرف احس اني خست من كثر الحر ابي ارجع الفندق لكن الضغط موصل حده وكان اتركه وامشي بسرررررعه تعرفون مشيت المعصبه شلون كأنها عمياء المهم الا فيه درج صغير ما انتبهت له هذا كله وابو الشباب وراي حبيبتي انتظري وانا مو معطيته خبر كان اوصل للدرج وطررررررررررررررررررررررراخ على وجهي وكل الناس فقعوا ضحك وابو الشباب يقول بسم الله عليك عسى ما صار فيك شي لكن والله يا بنات ان وجهه من الضحك صار احمر على ازرق لانه كاتم الضحكه وانا ما عرفت القط وجهي من الفشيله قمت اصيح واقول ابي اروح لاهلي وللحين كل ما نتذكر نفقع ضحك.........

----------


## شيامي

هاهاهاهاي يا اختي amRakan صراااحه موقفج ضحكني ولتخيلت نفسي مكانج اشكرج ع مرورج الحلو

----------


## little lulu

و الله يا ام راكان موقفج واااااااااااااااايد حلو......

انا استوالي موقف في شهر العسل و كنا في جزر المالديف... و طبعا كل غرفه مطله على البحر ....و جان اقول حق ريلي تعال منسبح( و ريلي ما يعرف يسبح) بس طبعا استحى يقولي و جان انسير ...المهم مرت اول خمس دقايق على خير و بعدين جفت شكله اتغير .......و انا مستانسه و ريلي ساكت و يوم يينا منظهر جفت ريول ريلي كلها دم ..اثاري جرح عمره و استحا يقولي .... و الجرح الين الحين معلم في ريله

----------


## الحلا مبتليها

ههههههههه كلها مواقف الصراحه تموت من الضحك


يارب ما يصير لي شي خخخ باقي شهر على عرسي 

بعدني مالجه إذا صاااار على طول بخبركم خخخخخ

----------


## رهووووفه

انا صارلي موقف في شهر العسل نزلنا نتمشى وزوجي يحب البحر وجان نشوف قارباللي يمشونه برجولهم قال شو رايج نركب فيه بس مو في البحر يعني مثل المكان مسكر قلت اوكى مستانسين وااااايد ويوم نبا ننزل اول هو نزل يوم نزل خف القارب وينقلب فوقي وتوعورت والله لين اللحين ماراح كل مانذكر نقعد نضحك ههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شمس الامارااات

الله يستر علينا بس احنا نفظح اعمارنا ^_^



انا على ايام العرس الاولى كنت في العين ويا ريلي وتحديدا في ثالث يوم بعد العرس
اتعرفون عاد اوني كاشخه والميك اب بصوب وكشخه الشيله والعباه بصوب والجو اررومنسي نص الليل على الساعه 2 على جبل حفيت ^_^
كان الجو بارد وايد وقاعدين فوق السياره نشرب كوفي وانسولف ونضحك
ما شفنا الا سيارة الشرطه واقفه عندنا تسال ريلي منو هذي الي وياك 
ريلي عصب قالهم حرمتي عقب ما ادري شو صار المهم انهم كانوا شاكين بالسالفه 
الحمد لله كل شي عدا على خير والحين ريلي كاره يروح هاك المكان ^_^

----------


## ام عبدالله والريم

هههههههههههههه

ضحكتينى الله لا يحرمج من الضحكه

----------


## شعشبونة العين

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله حلوة سوالفكن

----------


## Farouha

تسلمي اختي على الموضوع الجميل 


ذكرتني شمس الامارات في نفس الموقف صار لي انا وزوجي 


كنا سهرانين في الرويال ميراج و بعد ما طلعنا كانت الساعة 1 او 2 الصبح قلت له شو رايك نروح ناحية البحر اللي نسبح فيه 

قال ما يصير هذا ليش و مافي حد هناك:1 (41):


قلت له ما يهم اناابي اروح اشم هوا انخنقت :1 (37): :1 (25): 


المهم اول ما دخلنا بالسيارة الا نقابل سيارة الشرطة مقابيلنا و تعطي اشارة حتى نوقف


المهم انزل منو انت شو تسوي هنا منو هادي اللي معاك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


هذي حرمتي 

كيف حرمتك و جاي 2 الصبح عند البحر 

الصراحة ما صدقوه 

لانه زوجي مولود هنا و عايش حياته كلها هنا و يلبس دشداشة و غثرة و عقال :1 (76): و انا ما بلبس عباية:22 (4): 

وما كنت شايلة معاي محفظتي و اوراقي :1 (35): 

الا يتصلون:1 (74): في اخوه الكبير:1 (72): الساعة 2 الصبح منو فلانة الفلانية هههههههههههههههه


قال له هدي حرمة اخوي ليش خير شو صار فيها؟

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


و الله لو تشوفوا وجه زوجي وهو معصب بعد ما ردينا البيت:1 (67): :1 (67): 

شفتي شفتي عنادك و تناحتك وين كانت راح توصلنا انا على اخر شي يتهموني معاي صاحبتي

و انا ماشاء الله علي ماادري ليش كل ما اشوف حد معصب تجيني هستيريا الضحك :1 (36): و ابتدي اعلق على شكل الواحد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه

----------


## شــجون

الصراحه موضوع حلو وايد 
والمواقف كله حلوه هههههههههههههههههههه
الموقف اللي صارلي غير 
ثاني يوم عرسي قرننا انا وريلي انغير الفندق ونروح ابراج الامارات (الحبيبه مستانسه )هههههههههه
واحنا في السياره وريلي يسوق على راحته نزلت الجامه وقاعده استقبل كلمات الحب والغزل يعني جو رومنسي في السياره هههههههههه
وله فجاه مر يمبي تاكسي مسرع وتطشر علينا الماي وتخيسنا عدل هههههههههههههههههه 
والله اذكر عمري شكلي صار يضحك وياكيلو مكياج الي كان بويهي هههههه
بس ريلي ما خلا الريال في حاله لحقه لين ما وقفه ونزل من السياره ونزل الريال من السياره وقعد ياخذ الماي من الارض بيده ويرشه على ويهه هههههههه والريال وحليله يقوله ارباب انا اسف ههههههههههه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور والله كل وحده موقفها احلى ع الثانيه

----------


## Miss Cavalli

لوووووووووووووووووووول .. وناسه المواقف والله ... 

ممممممم مممممممممممممممم ممممممممممممممممممم .... يالسه اذكر مواقف تضحك .. 

اذا ذكرت برد .. لووول

----------


## شموخ التواضع

هههههههههههههههههههه والله سوالفكم حلللللوه ... الله يهنيكم انشالله ويسعدكم ... يلله وين الباقي نبى نسمع بعد مواقف حلوه ... ويا حلوها من مواقف وذكريات ...

----------


## ام السنافي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الصراحه مواقف حلوووه وذكريات العرس احلى شي يمكن يحتفظ فيها للانسان:22 (12): انا في ليلة الدخله عقب التصوير وعقب ما طلعوا اخوانى تم ريلي يسوالف ما شاء الله تحرينه راديو ما ادري وين سارت السوالف الحين:1 (67): المهم قالى هاتى ايدج وانا ميته من الخوف حتى والله ما حطيت عينى بعينى ياله ياله وعقب موت قالى هاتى ايدج انا اعرف اقر الكف<<<اثره يقص على وحبيبه مصدقه الكلام:22 (12): ههههههههههههههههههههه اثره كان مقلب:1 (57): 
والله من اذكر هالمواقف اموووت ضحك
والموقف الثانى كنا في حتى وعقبها سرنا البحر وخذنا غداء وفرشنا الفرش بنتغدى على الشاطى مر حولنا شيبه وحليله مع انه بعيد،لا ان ريلي تم يهزبه،اونه منو سمحله يمر قدمنا ويشوفنا خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ :1 (35): الغيره عاد

----------


## هنوده

هلا والله ذكرتوني بايام حلوه اما انا استوالي موقف في شهر العسل في ماليزيا:12 (30): كنا انا وريلي يالسين في ستاربكس اللي على الشارع وكان بالليل وحاطين في ستاربكس مراوح تطلع رذاذ :12 (91):  والجو كان رومااانسي على الاخر وانا كنت اشرب كوفي وانا لما كنت اقرا المينيو :12 (59):  سرحت مادري في شو يمكن تولهت علي اهلي :12 (29):  يمكن تميت 10 دقايق وانا مبحلقه عيني في المينيو وهو على على باله اختار مايدري اني في عالم ثاني وتوني وحليلي اشرب الكوفي :12 (40):  جان يقولي انتي شو تسوين يالسه تقرين قصه وجان افطس من الضحك واطلعه كله في ويهه ماقدرت امسك نفسي من الضحك انحرجت وايد:1 (25): وهو تم يضحك عليه:1 (40): وها موقف مانساه

----------


## همس الروح

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ



سوالفكن حلوه 


ان شاءلله يوم بعرس بخبركن شو بيستوي وياي

----------


## ايسكريم

بخبركم شو صار ويايه ... يمكن خامس يوم .. يالسه اسولف ويا ريلي .. رن الموبايل ... راح ريلي يبا ياخذه .. كانت امي تتصل .. وشكله يبا يستهبل عليها .. حاولت اخذ الموبايل قبله .. خطبت فيه وضرب براسه على طرف الكوميدينو .. وانفلع ... ( يعني موب وايد انفتح شوي .. على شوية دم .. على ورمه تمت اسبوع وشوي .. بس )

انحرجت منه ... ومن اهله .. ومن اهلي ...

----------


## ₪≈ نيوفه ≈₪



----------


## ام السنافي

> بخبركم شو صار ويايه ... يمكن خامس يوم .. يالسه اسولف ويا ريلي .. رن الموبايل ... راح ريلي يبا ياخذه .. كانت امي تتصل .. وشكله يبا يستهبل عليها .. حاولت اخذ الموبايل قبله .. خطبت فيه وضرب براسه على طرف الكوميدينو .. وانفلع ... ( يعني موب وايد انفتح شوي .. على شوية دم .. على ورمه تمت اسبوع وشوي .. بس )
> 
> انحرجت منه ... ومن اهله .. ومن اهلي ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متاكد الورمه من الكوكيدينو اخاف من المعارك الداميه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ولله فشله بيتحرون من شي ثانى......تسلمين غناتى

----------


## شيامي

هاهاهاها كل وحده موقفها احلى عن الثانيه... اشكركم ع المرور ... وبنات الكل يشارك بمواقفه اذا ما عنده مانع

----------


## القمزية

اللي بعدووووو

----------


## Mountain

بعده ما ياني سعيد الحظ.....

----------


## القمزية

اللي بعدووووو

----------


## امــ مريـــــم

انااااااااااا اول يوم العرس اوني مستحيه وخجوله:12 (30): .................وريلي يدوخ:1 (71): لحد ما اخلص وانا كنت على اقل من مهلي:1 (31): ............(((((خايفة ))))):1 (85): 

وبعد ما مل من الانتظار :1 (41): :1 (49): يه اونه يبى يفج الورود الي بالتسريحة  :12 (85):  جان يحرق ايدي بالسيجارة:1 (36):  :12 (64):  ولين الحين معلمة بايدي


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه :12 (3):

----------


## أم جوجو

بعد ما رجعنا من السفر .. طبعا كل يوم طلعات وسهر لآخر الليل .. ومره وأحنا راجعين من السينما العرض الاخير أعتقد الساعة كانت 2 ونص تقريبا .. الريال يسوق السيارة ويتثاوب فيه نوم وانا عاد اوني حركات أبي أغطي حلجه بأيدي لانه يتثاوب وما وعيت إلا الريال يتويّع .. شو السالفة؟!!
كنت لابسه خاتم والخاتم كان يدق اسنانه وانا ما أدري .. ههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت الكتبي

الله اشحلاتها هالمواقف ياليت لو الحق عليها انا وريلي قبل لايستوي شي !!

----------


## الأسيرة

الله يهنيكم يااااارب...................

----------


## ناعمة العين

بصراحه ما اتذكر شي

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور وع مواقفكم الطريفه

----------


## الحوسنية

انا بعدني ما عرست بس مالجة بس يوم بعرس ادعولي ما اتعرض حق موقف محرج

----------


## مريم السويدي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ضحكة قلب

ذكرتوني فشهر العسل صارلي نوقفين مستحيل أنساهم كنا في استراليا أذكر أنه مره كنا نتمشى على البحر أنا وزوجي وبعدنا ماتعشينا قلنا خل نغير دوم نيلس فمطاعم طلبنا سندوشات وقلنا بنيلس على البحر وبنتعشا تغير والله لا يراويكم هالتغيير طاح مطر ماشاالله صبيب وريلي قالي خلنا نسير الفندق ونتعشا هناك وانا قلتله كيفك كنت بعدني مستحيه منه والله مشينا نص ساعه تحت المطر اتبهدلنا عدل واتسبحنا نحن وعشانا وصلنا الفندق والكل يتطالعنا وانا من داخلي معصبه وهو عادي عنده ووصلنا الغرفه وقالي بو الشباب تعالي اتعشي ههههههههه قلتله اتعشا بروحك بس عقب يلسنا نضحك على أشكالنا وكل مانتذكر هالموقف نضحك

----------


## fetoon

*ههههههههههههههههههه
والله سوالفكم اتضحك يالله بتريا يوم اعرس بشوف شو بستويلي*

----------


## غيمة عناد

بعدني مالجه بس استوالي موقفين في اول يوم الملجه،،

يوم كنا في الحفله كنا نقطع الكيك وجان اخيسه بالكيك،،،

وبحركه لا اراديه قمت ومسحت الكريم والكيك عن كندورته،،،هههههههه

وفي اول زياره له عندي كنت بصب له قهوه،،،

وكنت مستحيه جان اصب له القهوه واعطيه وعقب عطيته صحن في كيك،،،

وشوي يبت له كوب عصير كله مره وحده ،،

جان يقفط ويقولي حد قالج اني عمو وحيد عندي كم ايد،،،

فبغيت اجحلها جان اعميها،،،

قمت اوني بشل القهوه عنه ،،،

وانا اشلها من ايده ومن كثر ما كنت مستحيه واتنافض جان اصبها على كندورته هههههههههه،،،

والله فشله من الخااااااااااااااااااااااطر،،،

----------


## قلب دار الحي

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

غيمة عناد والله ضحكتيني وحليله مره ثانيه وهو ياي لازم يحط كندوره احتياط في السياره هههههههههههه


الله يوفقج حبووووبه

----------


## ذهب

ههههههههههه والله ذكرتونا بليلة الدخله وشهر العسل..

اما اختكم الفقيره لله..يوم خلص العرس ورايحين الفندق..طول الطريق بوالشباب يحاول يكلمني

ويحاول يمسك ايده وانا مطنشه ويالسه اصيح والله يوم اتذكر اضحك على عمري..جني ياهل ماخذين اسكريمها..المهم..

وصلنا الفندق..ويوم وصلنا الغرفه فصخت نعالي الله يعزكم وماصدقت اللي شفته كنت لابسه نعال البيت

لاوبعد مال اختيه..يافضيحتي..وزين انه ريلي دش الحمام قبل مايشوفها وبسرعه افتح الشنطه..

وادخلها واطلع نعال يديه منها..ويلست اضحك وهو وحليله مايدري بالسالفه وماخبرته الا عقب شهر..

والمصيبه انه قالي انا لاحظت بس ماحبيت احرجج..والله وايد مواقف تفشل يبالها كتاب ..

----------


## السيده الصغيره

هههههههه والله انتو سوالف ،، انا بقول لكم عن كم موقف صار وياي
بس انا مالجه والين الحين ماعرست باقي على عرسي شهرين تقريبا 

اول موقف صار كانت في اول زياره عاد انا احين مستويه عنتر بو الشباب ابا أأكله كنت ماسكة ورق
عنب في ايدي واقربه من ثمه وهو اول ما يفتح كنت اسحبها سويتها مرتين تقريبا و اخر شي طاحت على كندورته طالعنى وقبل لا يقول شي انا تكلمت عن القفطه قلت له شو جيه ليش مسكر ثمك ليش 
ماتاكل ساعتها طالعنا بعض وظحكنا ،، واحين كل ما يأكلنى اول شي يسوي هالحركه يقرب الاكل واول ما افتح ثميه يسحبها يقول لى تذكرين اول يوم شو سويتى فينى ههههههه ونيلس نظحك 
ثاني موقف ،،، عاد هني الفظحيه والاحراج (ثاني زياره)
كنا يالسين مره وحده بطنى طلع صوت انا سويت عمري عاااااااااااااااادي هو ظحك وقالي شو فيج يوعانه قلت له هييييييييييييه يوعانه كله منك ،، ومن هناك انا قااااااااااااافطة وماكنت يوعانه اصلا بس بين فتره وفتره البطن بروحه طلع صوت ،، بعد شهر تقريبا بعد ما خذنا على بعض وتعودنا على بعض قالي امس صار لى شي تذكرت موقف صار ،، قالي كنت يالس مره وحده بطني طلع صوت انا هني نقعت من الظحك وهو ظحك وياي قالي والله على طول يت على بالي السالفه قالى لو جفتى ويهج شو صار فيه تغير وانعفس وتلون 28 لون 
واحين كل ما بطني يطلع صوت اتذكر السالفه واظحك ^__^

----------


## الأسيرة

ما شاء الله عليكن هههههههههههههههههه

اتمنى من الكل يشارك

----------


## *(strawberry)*

هههههههههههههههه

سوالفكم رهيبه

----------


## العمر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه

والله سوالفكم تضحك .. 

يلا شدوا حيلكم 

وادعولنا بالزوج الصالح وان الله ييسر لي موضوعي .. 

يا غير سالفة ام ركان اللي تموت من الضحك 

العمـر

----------


## هنووده

هلا شيامي والله ذكرتيني بموقف صار لي .................أونه رايحة المقابلة حق الشغل ...............جان إدخل حمام ريايل ولا بعد أعدل البودرة مالتي واتجحل دخل واحد .............جان اقول اهبل هذا ما يعرف إن هذا حمام حريم وبعد شوي دخل واحد ثاني بعد ,,,,ما أدري يوم طلعت شفت صورة ريال جان أموت من الخوف من كثر ما كنت خيفانه زفت فالمقابلة .................يوم يت البيت خبرت امي جان تقولي الله يعينج أنتي وين بشتغلين يوم أنج جي سهتانه....................

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

ههههههههههههههههههه ،،، والله المواقف رووووووووووووووووووعه

أنا أذكر ،،، كنا في شهر العسل بسويسرا ،،،، و كنا نتعشا بمطعم ،،، و شوي إلا يصب المطر و رعد و برق ،،،، جان أنقوووول ما أدري كيف بنطلع من المطعم ،،،(كنا رايحين المطعم مشي ،، لانه المطعم جريب من الفندق)،،،، ليما خلصنا العشا ،،، خف شوي المطر ،،، جان نظهر بسرعه و نركض ،،، جان أنشوف دكان و ثلاجة الآيسكريم برع ،، سألني ريلي تبين ،، عاد أنا ما أصدق ،،هههههه مب جنه توه متعشين ،،،، خذنا الأيسكريم و كان المطر بعده يصب ،،، و نحن نركض كنا ناكل اليسكريم ،،،، إلاااااا شوي ،،،، أشووووووف ريلي يشوفني و هو فاااااطس من الضحك ،،،، و أنا مستغربه،، ليش يضحك ،،، جاااان أيقووولي شوفي خشمج ،،، ههههههههههههههههههههه كان خشمي كله آيسكريم
عاااااااد هذاك الوقت بعدي كنت أستحي ،،، والله قفطت ،،، بيقوووول شو ها،، أنا ماخذ يااااهل ،،،،
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:1 (19): 
و لين الحين كل ماناكل ،،،، آيسكريم ،،، يقولي تذكرين ،،، ههههههههههههههه
عاد أنا آيب الآيسكريم و أطبع على خشمه ،، و نتم نضحك
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
الله لااااااااااااااا يغير علينا يارب

----------


## لؤلؤة الشرق

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انها مواقف وايد حلوة و تضحك :1 (21): :1 (21): بس انة الحمد لله مكان لي مواقف كذا حلوة الحمد لله مرت على خير

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

هههههههههههههه
سوالف,, ربي يوفقكنا جميع ,,, ويسهل عليننا يارب,,

----------


## misso

حلوه مواقفكم 
ن شالله يوم اعرس ما تستويلي مواقف محرجه لو مواقف اتضحك عادي بس انحرج لا
والله يوفقكم جميعا

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع مروركم

----------


## أم ظبي

انا صار لي موقف مثل موقف ام راكان(لا و اخس بعد).... كنا انا و ريلي في اخر سفرة في سوريا:1 (21): و كنا نتمشى بليل في أسواقهم :22 (18): و كان ايام مطر و الشوارع الله لا يراويكم ماي و طين على كيفكم...المهم ريلي ياله اتصال مفاجىء :1 (72): و احنا نتمشى ... تعرفون شو استوا بعدين ؟؟؟ انزلقت و طحت على الارض (كله بسبة الجوتي):1 (33): و ريلي ما انتبه لي (مندمج في السوالف) و مشى و روح و انا طايحة على الارض و جافطة ...لا و بعد انادي عليه : تعااااااااااااااال تعاااااااااااااال تعااااااااااااااااال و هو ولا سامع و الناس يطالعوني شوي و ينادونه بعد وياي...اخر شي الحبيب حس ان في شي ناقص:1 (41): جان يلتفت وراه و يشوف وحدة بعدها طايحة و الدموع صايرة شلالات ( من الجفطة)و اونه ياني يركض و ساعدني ...والله شكلي كان مصخرة الصراحة ذاك اليوم:1 (5):

----------


## فلانة

الصراحة موتوني من الضحك فطست 

كله ولا الطيحات عاد هههههههههه

احاول اتذكر بس الحمدلله مااستوى شي محرج ايام العسل

----------


## اوهــــــــــام

ضحكتووووووووني

----------


## القلب الطيب

والله المواقف رووووووعه واتضحك عدل ،، أنا بعدني مالجة ولما أعرس بخبركم إذا استوالي موقف يضحك  :Smile:

----------


## Miss Cavalli

ياااااي .. مواقف رووووووووعه و صدق احراج لكن ما تنسى .. 

ماشاء الله الله يديم المحبه يا رب

----------


## عيناوية طر

مواقفكم حلوة
ادعوووووووووووولي يابنات اعرسسسسسسسسس واكتب مواقفي هنيه لووول

----------


## العمر

متااااااااااابعه 

وين القصص يلا بسررررررررررعه 

العمر

----------


## الأسيرة

ما شاء الله عليكن قصص روعه والله .................

متابعه للموضوع...........

دعواتكم

----------


## لوليانو

:22 (25):
نقعتوووووووووووووووني من الضحك ...بصراحة سوالفكم واااااااااااااايد حلوة وأنا عن نفسي ماأتذكر صار لي موقف يضحك ...
أشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــركم ..

----------


## M-S

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

موااااااااااقفكن وااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلووووووووووووه
وبطني عورني من الضحك هههههههههههههههههه

.
.
احم احم 
الله لا يحطنا في هالمواااقف يوم بنعرس هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور ونتريا مواقف البقيه

----------


## أم ود!د

كخخخخخخخخخخخ

ذكرتوني بموقف 

في شهر العسل في استراليا

رحنا السينما وكان فيلم ذا لاست سموراي (آخر السموراي)



ومندمجين وعايبني الفيم توه مانازل عندنا في الامارات 

ما دريت إلا ريلي يقول لي فلانه قومي


رقدت 

كخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

لين اللحين أرقد في نص الفيلم

----------


## hajes

انا بحكي قصة ربيعتي ,,,

عقب ما المعازيم ساروا ،، والمعرس والعروس دشوا غرفة نومهم ،،، وصار اللي صار طبعا ( المقبلات فقط ) ،،،،المهم سارت ربعتي الحمام وهي في الحمام اغمي عليها ،،،، وتم ريلها يدق الباب عليها وما بطلت الباب ،، تم بدق وبدق وبدق لين ما قام وفتح الباب بنفسه ،،، وشافها طايحة على الكاشي بالحمام ،،، وحملها وحطها على الفراش وحاول يوعيها ويحاول ويحاول ومات فايدة، اتصل بأمه وقال له شممها عطر ،،، وقام وشممها ،، تمتم مغمى عليها حاولىربع ساعة وهو يحاول يوعهياها ،، 
ولما وعت ..... اول ما شافتها ..... صرخت وقالت له ( انت منو ؟ وانا شو اسوي هني ؟ وين هلي وين ابو وين خواني ؟؟؟؟ ) وياحليله تم يهدي من روعها الريال وقالها ( حبيبتي انا ريلج وهاذليلة دخلتنا ) 

طبعا تذكرت وقالت له ( هيييييييييي صدق الحين تذكرت ..... ) وتم يضحكووووووووووون.
وتوتة توتة خلصت الحدوتة ..
اتوقع الوحدة تسويها لريلها في ليلة رومانسية ... والله ليآخذخ مستشفى الامراض العقلية ...

----------


## شيامي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاي

صراحه موافقكم وااايد اضحك.. بس وين البقيه خلونا نضحك 

والله يرزق كل وحده ما تزوجت بعدها بالزوج الصالح اهم شي

----------


## همس الروح

آاااااااااااااااااامين

مايخصني في الموضوع

بس داشه عرررض 

مواقفكن تموت من الضحك 

اخوي يقول لي انتي مينونه تضحكين مع نفسج 

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## عيمان داري

ادعولنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

ادعولناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ادعووولناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مرت سلطان

:1 (84): باقوللكم شو صار لي بس مب سوالف شهر العسل عقب بخبركم شو صار بشهر العسل...هذا عقب تقريبا شهرين من العرس....الحبايبرايحين فندق ..... واتعرفون بعده المستحى موجود.....وانا ابغي اروح الحمام مب قادره؟؟؟؟؟استحي ادخل قدامه:1 (37): 

المهم نزلنا تحت نبغي نطلع...تشان اقوله ابغي ادخل حمام اللوبي ابغي اعدل شيلتي....هههههههههههه:22 (4): ....علثه عسب اروح الحمام بغيت اصيح من كثر ما اميوده عمري من الليله الماضيه....
المهم الحبيبه دخلت الحمام......وانا في حال سبيلي داخل الحجيرة مالت الحمام...اسمع حد يدخل....طنشت وكملت شغلي...خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ...وب طني كان صدق معورني...كنا متعشين اكل ايراني الليله الفيتح ...وانا كل ما آكل ايراني يصيبني(عزكم الله) اسهااااال و ربع الاسهال....خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

طبعا قلت انا حمام واشعليه منو دخل ورايه يعني شو الواحد يسوي في الحمام؟؟؟خلي اللي دخلت تسمع اللي تسمعه......خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


المهم خلصت المهمه...كعكعكعكععكعكعكعكعك...وغسلت ايدي ويالسه اعدل مكياجي....تشان ينفتح باب الستول الثاني...وبغى يغمى عليه....قولو منو شفت؟؟؟؟؟










ريلي طالع من الحمام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!خخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ




تشان يعصب عليه يقولي شو اتسوين في حمام الرياييل؟؟؟؟:1 (49): 

وانا شويه وبصيح:1 (36): :1 (36): 

المهم سكت وطلعنا......انا بالعمااااله صديت ورا الا اشوف لافته الحمام اللي كنت انا فيه......طلع صح حمام الحريم.....:1 (37): 
والحبيب هوه اللي غلطان
تشلن اسحبه و اراويه الصوره عاد هو حاول يعدل الموقف:1 (55): 
وانا ميته من الضحك:1 (33): 

تشان يقولي الصراحه من امس وانا بطني يعورني ومستحي اسير الحمام وانتي موجوده...فيوم رحتي الحمام قلت فرصه....وانا مسرع دخلت الحمام الغلط......:1 (45):

الحبيب كان نفس حالتي....ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:1 (84):


ولين الحين اذكره بالسافه يقولي استري عليه...عن الفضاااايح.....بس زين انه ما علق على شي سمعه يوم انا في الحمام اللي عداله.....ماله ويه.....هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه

----------


## شيامي

هههها يا مرت سلطان صراحه موقف يفشل وايد.... بس زين عرفتي كيف تتداركين الموقف

----------


## كشيخة

> :1 (84): باقوللكم شو صار لي بس مب سوالف شهر العسل عقب بخبركم شو صار بشهر العسل...هذا عقب تقريبا شهرين من العرس....الحبايبرايحين فندق ..... واتعرفون بعده المستحى موجود.....وانا ابغي اروح الحمام مب قادره؟؟؟؟؟استحي ادخل قدامه:1 (37): 
> 
> المهم نزلنا تحت نبغي نطلع...تشان اقوله ابغي ادخل حمام اللوبي ابغي اعدل شيلتي....هههههههههههه:22 (4): ....علثه عسب اروح الحمام بغيت اصيح من كثر ما اميوده عمري من الليله الماضيه....
> المهم الحبيبه دخلت الحمام......وانا في حال سبيلي داخل الحجيرة مالت الحمام...اسمع حد يدخل....طنشت وكملت شغلي...خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ...وب طني كان صدق معورني...كنا متعشين اكل ايراني الليله الفيتح ...وانا كل ما آكل ايراني يصيبني(عزكم الله) اسهااااال و ربع الاسهال....خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> طبعا قلت انا حمام واشعليه منو دخل ورايه يعني شو الواحد يسوي في الحمام؟؟؟خلي اللي دخلت تسمع اللي تسمعه......خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> المهم خلصت المهمه...كعكعكعكععكعكعكعكعك...وغسلت ايدي ويالسه اعدل مكياجي....تشان ينفتح باب الستول الثاني...وبغى يغمى عليه....قولو منو شفت؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اححححلى موقف

----------


## همــــس

الله ياخذ بليسكم... الساعه 1:35 الفجر وانا اضحك من الخاطر زين ما وعيت الفريج.. والله سوااااااااااااااااااااااااااالف صراحه.. كله ولا مرت سلطان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت بطني عورني من الضحك.. هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربي يسعدنا اجمعين يا رب..

----------


## عروس العين

> انا صار لي موقف مثل موقف ام راكان(لا و اخس بعد).... كنا انا و ريلي في اخر سفرة في سوريا:1 (21): و كنا نتمشى بليل في أسواقهم :22 (18): و كان ايام مطر و الشوارع الله لا يراويكم ماي و طين على كيفكم...المهم ريلي ياله اتصال مفاجىء :1 (72): و احنا نتمشى ... تعرفون شو استوا بعدين ؟؟؟ انزلقت و طحت على الارض (كله بسبة الجوتي):1 (33): و ريلي ما انتبه لي (مندمج في السوالف) و مشى و روح و انا طايحة على الارض و جافطة ...لا و بعد انادي عليه : تعااااااااااااااال تعاااااااااااااال تعااااااااااااااااال و هو ولا سامع و الناس يطالعوني شوي و ينادونه بعد وياي...اخر شي الحبيب حس ان في شي ناقص:1 (41): جان يلتفت وراه و يشوف وحدة بعدها طايحة و الدموع صايرة شلالات ( من الجفطة)و اونه ياني يركض و ساعدني ...والله شكلي كان مصخرة الصراحة ذاك اليوم:1 (5):





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه غربلاتج شووو هذاااااااااااااااا ،، وين تبين بعد تعاال خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ هلكتيني ضحك الساعه ثنتيين الفجر وانا اكركر في الحجره عادي انقصب والسبه انتي ..


والله رحمتج صرااحه ..يا ختي شو هالموقف ..واناا شاريه كعوووب مساامسر للعرس والله شكلي بطييح اتخيلي الشكل .يا اااربي ..والله فشله ...


ثانكس ام ظبي ..:22 (23):

----------


## روح ملاس

يوم بعرس بقولكن

----------


## كرز

:1 (36): انا بنت عمي تحب تنام وايد في اي مناسبه لازم تنام المهم في شهر العسل كانو سهرانين برى لين 2 في الليل و الحبيبه تبى ترقد جان يقول لها شرايج نروح السينما و هي مستحيه قالت حاظر و اول ما دشو السينما حطت شنطتها على الكرسي و نامت جان يقول لها قومي قومي خلنا نسير ليش ما تقولين انج تعبانه

----------


## V I P

وانا داخلة القاعة في عرسي ... اتمخطر وشاقة الحلج وفي خاطري ميته من الخوف وصوت الدي جي .... وفجاه اتخيلواااا اخترب الدي جي وبند ..... تميت واقفة ومعصبة ما اعرف اضحك وله اصيح .... بس الله ستر ثواني ورد اشتغل مرة ثانية.... وجان تردلي الروح...............:1 (19): 


الله لا يبليكم بمواقف ليلة العرس

----------


## نورة الحلوة

في شهر العسل سافرنا ماليزيااااااااااا واذكر بالتحديد كنا نبا انروح من جيتنك لي بينك وهذا يباله طايره 
كنا في مطار 
خخخخخ عاد ريلي قالي بسير حمام قتله اوكيه راح وانا اترياه واترياه ولا اشوف واحد طلع من حمام غير الحمام الي دش فيه ريلي استغربت قلت اوووووووووية ها من وين طلع هههههههههه 
ولا اشوف ريلي طالع من الحمام قاااااااافط خخخخخ دش حمام حريم وهو مايدري عاد الي تنظف حمام هزبته قالت هذا حمام حريم هههههههههه وحليله ريلي والله للين الحين اذكره بهاي سالفة 

هيييييييييييه واذكرت سالفة يوم ركبنا طيارة رحت الحمام فسخت دبله عسب اغسل ايدي خخخخ ونسيت الدبله في حمام فاقلت لريلي سير يبليه اياه 
امممممممممم حاليا ماذكر مواقف بس اذا ذكرت برد لكم

----------


## Bint Zayed

ههههههههههههههههههههه


الله يهني الجميع ..

----------


## zoomyat

ههههههههه مواقفكم اتضحك ..

عاد ماذكر موقف صار لي  :Frown: 

بيلس اتذكر وا ن شاء الله لين الليل اتذكر شي واكتبه لكم

----------


## fno0on

الصراااحة مواقف اضحك تستوي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هه

انا الصراحة في شهر العسل سافرنا ماليزيا وتايلاند وعاد هاك اليوووم سايري كوووفي في سنواي لاقوون في ماليزيا وجي ما احنا طالعين في دجة وعاده النعال يديد ما وعييييت الا انا دبيييييييي:1 (29): واطييييح طيييحة عدلة ويوووم ارفع راسي جي ما سعووودية ويا اعيالها في ويهي:1 (3): خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والحبيب يالس يضحك اونه قووومي انا ريلي(رجلي) اتعورني مب رايمة اقوووم وقمت عقب ما رفعني ويالس يضحك اونه يعني عشاااان يلطف الجوو يعني وانا اتحرطم ليش يضحك :1 (49): 

ويوووم انزل راسي اجووووف ريووولي رطبة ولا ثرا الدم طالع والضفر منكسر والحالة حالة وارد الغرفة مال الفندق وادقها بصيااااح:1 (9): خخخخخخخخخخخخخ:1 (19): 


تدرووون من القفطة :1 (25): هعهعهعهعهعههععههعهعههععهعههع


ولين يووومكن مب ناسي :1 (7):

----------


## عروس العين

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ اسسميج فنوون ..هلكتيني ضحك ..يا خسارة البديكير والترتيب في الاخير ينكسر خخخخخخخخخخخخ بس صدق فشله ...اتخيل موقفيه ..دووم اناا في عثره وامقابلني دجاات بس شو انسوي حال الدنياا ..يالله اسميني بمشي واناا موخيه اوني مستحيه ..وومنااك تحفظا للسقووط والدبييييييييييييييييييي عقوولج خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور

----------


## الأسيرة

ما شاء الله عليج يا مرت سلطان والله قصه روووووووووعه بطني عورني من كثر الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فـــدك

الصراحه مواقف حلوة و تضحك 
ان شاء الله ما يستوي لي جي لا في عرسي و لا في شهر العسل .. عاد ريلي حق الطنازة ماشي احسن عنه بيقطعني..ككك

انا يوم ملجتي كشخه.. يالسين رواحنا و الجو رومانسي و شموع مولعه و جان يحترق المفرش مال الطاوله اللي عليها الشموع..
هو يقول لي هاتي ماي و انا بفستاني اركض من مكان لمكان في البيت ادور ماي ..و الحمدلله عدت على خير بدون اصابات


الله يوفق الجميع 

فـــــدك

----------


## ام_سعود

*هههههههههههه بصراحه مواقفكم حلووه بحاول اذكر وبقوولكم ههههههههههه*

----------


## القمزية

اللي بعـــدووو

----------


## العمر

اللي بعدييييييييي

لول

----------


## وردة راس الخيمة

ههههههههههههههه
مواقكم مضحكه
ما بضحك علشان يوم اعرس مايستوي لي

----------


## لمعة

> انا يوم زواجي الحمد لله مر على خير بس لمل رحنا شهر العسل ماليزيا كنا في سانواي لاجون وهذاك اليوم كنت معصبه مره لان ابو الشباب يحب المغامرات ويحب اماكنهم الاثريه المهم نمشي وانا طبعا خايفه على الكشخه لان الجو حااااااااااار ورطوبه المهم كان يقول ابو الشباب تعالي خلينا نطلع على ...... وقبل لا يكمل كلامه قلت له لا لا قرف احس اني خست من كثر الحر ابي ارجع الفندق لكن الضغط موصل حده وكان اتركه وامشي بسرررررعه تعرفون مشيت المعصبه شلون كأنها عمياء المهم الا فيه درج صغير ما انتبهت له هذا كله وابو الشباب وراي حبيبتي انتظري وانا مو معطيته خبر كان اوصل للدرج وطررررررررررررررررررررررراخ على وجهي وكل الناس فقعوا ضحك وابو الشباب يقول بسم الله عليك عسى ما صار فيك شي لكن والله يا بنات ان وجهه من الضحك صار احمر على ازرق لانه كاتم الضحكه وانا ما عرفت القط وجهي من الفشيله قمت اصيح واقول ابي اروح لاهلي وللحين كل ما نتذكر نفقع ضحك.........


عز الله 
من شهر العسل وانتي مراويتنه العين الحمرة بس ما عليه يستاهلون احيانا

----------


## لمعة

> و الله يا ام راكان موقفج واااااااااااااااايد حلو......
> 
> انا استوالي موقف في شهر العسل و كنا في جزر المالديف... و طبعا كل غرفه مطله على البحر ....و جان اقول حق ريلي تعال منسبح( و ريلي ما يعرف يسبح) بس طبعا استحى يقولي و جان انسير ...المهم مرت اول خمس دقايق على خير و بعدين جفت شكله اتغير .......و انا مستانسه و ريلي ساكت و يوم يينا منظهر جفت ريول ريلي كلها دم ..اثاري جرح عمره و استحا يقولي .... و الجرح الين الحين معلم في ريله


حبيت اسالج كيف تسبحين اهناك ليش في امكان مغطاي والا كيف عشان انسير

----------


## *رووح اسموه*

انا بقولكم موقف صار طبعا مب انا ...


طبعا عرست فلانه وخذها فلان .. 


واتعرفووووووون العروووس ميته يوووع باليووم الثاني ..
اونها عاد مووول ماتاكل اونها الحرمه اجنبيه يكفيها توست وحليب .. واتقول حق ريلها شبعت ويحاول يطعمها وهي تحلف انها شبعانه .. والبطن بروحه مسووله مووواااااال من اليوووع ..

عاد مر ريلها مادري وين مطعم مادري وين ونزل روووحه يطلب اظن بيروحن يتعشون عالبحر وهي رووحها فالسياره تترياه ..

دام روحها استغلت الفرصه ولقت فالسياره ((برينقلز)) وانتوا اتعرفون ((لما اتفك ماحتسك)) وقامت العرووس تاخذ حبه ورا حبه ومجموعه ورا مجموعه وعشان مايشك ريلها سكرت البرنقلز وحطته مكانه ... اونها ماسوت شي ..


فجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــأه .........



ركب السياره وعادي واتحوطوا ويوم وصلوا البيت 

وهم يالسين قال نسيت الكيمره الفيديو شغاله فالسياره ونسيت ابندها وطبعا فضت ويوم جرجها 
وعاد الفلم ..


ماشالله في اكشن فالفلم .. وتم ميت ضحك كانت الكيمره اتصورها يوم تاكل البرنقلز هع هع هع هع هع والعروووووس اتقول في خاطرها ليت الارض تبلعني ..

----------


## لمعة

الله يكون في عون اللي بيعرسون 
انا موقفي وايد ما يضحك بس يوم الملجة ريلي كان يلبسني الشبكة واكثر الاشياء روحي كنت البسها وهو بس حق الصورة المهم اخته عطتني دبلته وقمت حضرتي لبسته في اصبهي وفطسو علي من الضحك خخخخخخخ

----------


## ام نجود

هلكتوني من الضحك..مواقف صدك محرجه وذكريات حلوه
إن شاءالله يوم بعرس..بخبركم

----------


## ياورد

هلا والله ..

والله انه مواقفكم روووووووووووووووعة ..

بس بقولكم سالفة وحدة .. في شهر العسل راحو الحبايب مطعم لبناني وما قصروا طلبوا التبولة العجيبة وكلوا وبعد ما خلصوا الريال ينظف اسنانه ويقول حق زوجته أنا ماأحب التبوله علشان تعلق في الأسنان وهي وحليله تضحك وتبتسم وما تدري بالسالفة يوم رجعت البيت وراحت عند المغسلة شافت البلاوي اللي عالقة بالأسنان حاجة غريبة .. أثاري الريال يقصدها وهي ياغافلين لكم الله ...

----------


## *رووح اسموه*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## عـــــــــــوشة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههه

والله سوااالفكم تمووووت من الضحك


ادعولي اعرس واقوولكم مواقفي

----------


## *A7LA*DAL3*

مــواقف تموت من الـضحكـ

ربي يـسعدكن و يرزق اللي ما تزوجتـ

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور خواتي...

وننتظر مواقف البقيه...

والسموحه

----------


## دلوعة_راك

انا بثاني يوم عرسي كنا سيرين المطار بسير بانكوك وريلي كان لابس بدله وهو متعود يلبس بدل لانه يدرس بكندا يوم سرنا المطار دخل ريلي علشان يخلص الاجراءات يلس انا انتضره شفت اربيعتي ما كنت شايفتنها اكثر من 3 سنوات المهم سلمت علي وسألتها عن اخبارها ويلسنا نرمس وسألتني اذا منت عرس ولا لأ قلتلها انا ايوم مسافره شهر عسل وخذت رقمي وخذيت رقمه علشان نتواصل خلص ريلي ويه المهم ودهتها وسرت وسافرت وانا نازله من المطار فتحت تلفوني علشان اتصل حق امي وعمتي اطمنهم انا وصلنا وصلني مسج من اربيعتي الي شفتها في المطار شو تتوقعون امطرشه







انتي ليش متزوجة مب مواطن واهلج كيف وافقوا وانت شحية وانتي خذتنه بمرظات اهلج ولا لأ ريلي من جاف المسج مسح رقمها ويلست اعلق عليه بس تدرون حلو شكله يوم كان معصب ( فديت روحه)

----------


## تاجره من الكويت

ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## سبايكي

> انا بثاني يوم عرسي كنا سيرين المطار بسير بانكوك وريلي كان لابس بدله وهو متعود يلبس بدل لانه يدرس بكندا يوم سرنا المطار دخل ريلي علشان يخلص الاجراءات يلس انا انتضره شفت اربيعتي ما كنت شايفتنها اكثر من 3 سنوات المهم سلمت علي وسألتها عن اخبارها ويلسنا نرمس وسألتني اذا منت عرس ولا لأ قلتلها انا ايوم مسافره شهر عسل وخذت رقمي وخذيت رقمه علشان نتواصل خلص ريلي ويه المهم ودهتها وسرت وسافرت وانا نازله من المطار فتحت تلفوني علشان اتصل حق امي وعمتي اطمنهم انا وصلنا وصلني مسج من اربيعتي الي شفتها في المطار شو تتوقعون امطرشه
> 
> انتي ليش متزوجة مب مواطن واهلج كيف وافقوا وانت شحية وانتي خذتنه بمرظات اهلج ولا لأ ريلي من جاف المسج مسح رقمها ويلست اعلق عليه بس تدرون حلو شكله يوم كان معصب ( فديت روحه)


احم عن تزعلين :1 (19): بس زين سوا ريلج يوم مسح الرقم ,, بس مبين عليها فضولية :1 (4): و حليلها

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

*ههههههههههههههههه مواقفكم تضحك

بعدني مب معرسة وو ان شاء الله ما تستوي لي مواقف تفشل

يلا بنات وينكم .. اتحفوونا بقصصكم*

----------


## صاحبه السياده

كخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## جود الإمارات

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه


ضحكت من الخاطر

----------


## غاية الضوء

مواقفكن وايد حلوه
وبطني عورني من الضحك هههههههههههههههههه

كثرو من هالسوالف ^_^


يـــارب ترزقني بالزوج الصالح ... =)

----------


## صمت السكون

ههههههههههه والله مواقفكم تضحك

كنا سايرين شهر العسل ماليزيا وثاني يوم مرضت من تغير الجو قام ريلي وداني العيادة اللي جنب الفندق ويوم دخلنا على الدكتور بعد ما كشف تم يهذرب مع ريلي ويسأله انتوا من وين وقاله من الامارات عدا هو اول مرة يسمع عن الامارات جان يقول له ريلي تعرف دبي قال ايه وهو متحمس ويمدح بالشيخ محمد بن راشد وانه فارس وانه وانه وهو قمة الحماسة ويحز في الكرسي الي قاعد عليه وانا في عالم ثاني لاني تعبانة وايد 
وفجأة










وينكسر الكرسي الي قاعد عليه الدكتور من كثر حماسته وطاح في الارض 
وفي ثواني كان كل الي في العيادة اتجمعوا على صوت الطيحة والله فشيله
زين ما اتهمونا بالارهاب جان رحنا وطي
وتم زوجي ساكت ويوم ظهرنا تم فاطص من الضحك لين وصالنا الفندق

----------


## لبووووووونة

هههههها وايد ضحكتوني 





بخبركم على ملجتي كنا مسويين حفلة عودة في النادي و فيها ناس وووايد 
و طلعنا على الكوشة و انا ميتة من الخوف و بعدين يلسنا على الكوشة و كان الحضور يمكن تقريباً 500 شخص ( عمي محد مايعرفة ) و بعدين و إحنا يالسين أحس إن حد يحاول يمسك إيدي و صحتتتتتتتتتتتتتت أنا من الزيغة و بعدين حط إيدة ورا ظهري و ربيعاتي يالسات فأول طاولة هم يضحكن و أنا أصيح من الزيغة بس و الله العظيم دايماً يذكرني ريلي فهاللحظة و يبو سلي إيدية و أنا قاااافطة يقولي ألحححححححين ماتستحين عيل:22 (4):

----------


## hayaty.m

عادالفشله والفضيحه عندي يوم العرس طلعنا فوق علشان التصوير مستانسين على الحركات وانتو فاهمين المهم فجاة حسيت بشي شو تتوقعون.......................سحاب الفستان انطر وكان على جنب وتعرفون السحاب الفرنسي فضيحه وجلس يضحك علي ريلي والمصورة مستانسه وتخيلو جنبي كله طالع وجان اقفط من الخاطر وقامت تصورني كله على جنب واحد علشان الفضيحه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ فشله

----------


## العابره

ياحليلكم والله عاد انا ابد ماتذكر شي، لاني مفهيه.

بس اتذكر اني بالسياره مع زوجي وكنا مندمجين حاظن يدي ويبوسها عند الاشاره، شوي والا اشوف يدي رجعت مكانها وزوجي يطالع صوب دريشتي لفيت الصوب الثاني الا عيوز احذانا عطته نظره احتقار محترمه خلته يرجع لقواعده بسرعه.

----------


## شوق دبي

اوييييييييييييييييييييييه قفطه

----------


## دلالي

تبون الضحك تعالة هني
يوم عرسي وانا احط المكياج ياتني الدورة وخيست المسكين اسبوع كامل
وبعدها طبعا انا متعقده كنت من ليله الدخله قلت له تصرف روح اي مكان ييبلي دوا منوم عشان ما احس بشي؟؟؟؟؟ والمسكين خلاني بالسياره ودخل عند دكتور وقاله انه فيه ارق وماينام، قاله روح العياده اللي بالشارع الثاني يصرفلك هالحبوب
والمسكين راح ،،،، وقعد ونطر دورة ، وواحد يمه يقوله : الاخ مدمن؟؟؟؟؟
هو استغرب ويوم دخل عالدكتور تم يساله انت تتعاطى شي ؟ انت مدمن ؟ انت انت؟؟؟
قال حق الدكتور ياخي انا بس فيني ارق وما انام واوصفلي دوا منوم
المهم اثاري يوم طلع اكتشف انها عياده نفسيه مالت مدمنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟خخخخخخخخخخ
وياليت الدوا نفع خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## محتــارة

انا مالجة بعدني ما عرست

ريلي ولد ييرانا 
هو خطبني وانا ماكنت اعرف شكله ..احديه يوم صغير 
المهم امي و امه اتفقوا انهم يخلونا نشوف بعد لكن بدون ما يخبروننا
المهم
سرت بيتهم دش الميلس سلم عليي ..
تخيلوا اووووووووول مرة اشوفه 
كنت لابسة جلابية بيت تحت العباه و مب حاطة نقققققطة مكياج !!!!!!
المهم 
يوم ييت بروح 
قال لا ما تسير روحها
وانا مستحية اقول مابا
امي طرشت البشكارة عشان ارد وياها 
والاخ قال ابد ما تسير روحها
المهم
كانو يسوون الشوارع هاييج الايام ورمل عدال بيتهم
هو جدام و انا والبشكارة ورا 
امه واخته عند الباب ييت ببطل باب السيارة
تخيلوووووو

ردييييت على ورا و طحت ع الررمل
اخخخخخخخ
موقف خاااااايس
طبعا انا من الضحك ما رمت انش من مكاني
كنا كلنا نضحك و طبعا هو محرج !!

هههه
بس لين اليوم نضحك ..
والموقف الثاني 
ع الكوشة يوم الملجة

اول كلمة قالي ايها محلوة ..تخيلو شو اول كلمة انا قلتها 








ادري

ههههههههههههه

=)
الله يسعد الجميع

----------


## الغلا مريم

الله يوفق الجمييييييييييع

مواقف بصراحة وااايد حلوة

----------


## HAYONAH

upppppppppppp

----------


## الحلو حلو

اما انا تراني بعدني قاعده ادور عليه ....الله يرزقني انشاء الله بزوج الصالح .بقولكم قصدة حرمه اخوي .اخوي كتب عقد القران في المحكمة وطبعا حرمه اخوى كانت موجودة ويوم قام القاضي وسئلها اسمج شوه تمت ساكته حوالى خمس دقايق لين ما نبها اخوها ... اثريها قاعده اتفكر هيه شو اسمها من الزيقه . اما بنت عمي وهذي صج فضيحة ملجت في البيت ويوم ودوها صوب الميلس طاحت على الباب ونحن ما صدقنا خبر يصير موفق شيه جدمنا قمنا نضحك...سئلها المليج انتى شوه اسمج قالتله وهيه قاعده اصيح من الطيحة اريد اشرب ماى .

----------


## الساجدة لله

انا الصراحة لسة معملتش الزفاف بس لما يتم ان شاء الله هقولكم بس عندى موقف جميل لأخوى يوم زفافة ضاعت البدلة والشوز بتاعة وراح يشترى غيرهم وراح ياخد العرسة من عند الكوافير الساعة 12 فى نص اليلل وكانوا زعلانين ومتموش ال ................. غير بعد 10 ايام من الزواج وكان هو ينام فى غرفة وهى فى غرفة وكرامتهم مش جيباهم يصالحو بعض كل ما يفتكرو كدة يهلكو من الضحك واحنا كمان

----------


## أم سارة

والله انه سوالفكم تموت من الضحك بس اللي اذكره في ليله الدخله اني كنت ابى افج التسريحه وقال الحبيب بساعدج وتم يشل مقبض ورى مقبض وهو منصدم وانا اشوف شكله من المنظره وهو مستغرب ويقول كل هذا في شعرج اتخيلو ربع ساعه وهو يبطل في هالشعر خخخخخخخخخخخ حسبهم وقال بصوت عالي ياسلااااااااااام خلصت خخخخخخخخخخخ حليله مستعيل وجان اقوله صبر بشل الرموش فج عينه قال حشى كل شي تركيب وهو الحبيب متعود علي في ايام الملجه بس هو يحب السوالف ومن بعد ماحط علي دشينا الحمام نسبح ومن خلصنا قال عنج بيب الفوطه اونه مسوين جو رومانسي وشموع ومطفين اليت وانا مندمجه في البانيو ومره وحده اسمع طرااااااااااااااااخ من الخاطر شو صار
اتاري الحبيت زلق في الحمام وصابه شرخ في ايده عاد شو الفضيحه جدام الاهل ماتسوى عليه علق علي وآخرتها طاحت على راسه
ولين الحين اتذكر وانبط من الضحك على هالليله اللي ما اقدر انساها

----------


## خريجة إدارة

صراحه سوالفكن حلوه.. وتجتل ضحك  :Smile: 

الله يديم عليكن السعاده والفرحه دايما..

والله يرزقني ويرزق كل بنيه.. الزوج الصالح

----------


## أنــ هيامي ــا

الله يسعد الجميييييييييييع ويرزق كل وحده ماعرست يااااااارب ...

والله مت مت من الضحك على سوالفكن ... دش عليّه ريلي وأنا مفحمه ضحك وتم يضحك على شكلي

وسألني شفيج ..ويلست اقوله مواقفكن ... عاد قاااالي ياااااويلج لو كتبتي شي عني .... قلتله انزين بكتب عني أنا مب عنك... قالي يااااااويلج والله .. مابا تكتبين شي عنج ...

اووف ..ماعليّه منه .... على الأقل بكتب موقف عني مع انه أكثر المواقف كلها عن ريلي ..

حابه أشارك وياكن ...

المهم ....

من فتره قريبه بعد ما مر على زواجنا 3 شهور دقلي يقول لي بييب عشا جاينييز .. 

قلت ياسلااام .. هذي يبالها كشخه عيل .. ويلسه رومانسيه ...

وسرت واتلبست وحطيت مكياج ولمعه وعثره ماخليييت شي ماحطيته ....

يا الحبيب وأنا مجهزة طاولة الطعام ومحططه الصحون العصاير ومرتبه الشموع ...

ويلست اغرف العشا حقه وحقي .... وقعدنا سوالف وضحك ...

وكل شوي اشوفه يطالع خشمي .... شكيت قلت أكيد فيني شي غلط ..ولا يمكن اللمعه يت على خشمي..


يوم شبعنا أكل ورحنا الحجرة ... ويوم شفت عمري في المنظرة .....



اتخيلوا شوووو ....


هههههههه


خشمي كله اسود من الجحال (أثمد والله ماستغنى عنه).... ههههههههه هو استحى يقولي ...

يوم شفت عمري في المنظره بغى يغمى عليّه ... وااااال ليش ماقالي يالفضييييحه وطول الوقت يشوفني جذيه !!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ انحرررررررررررررجت ... 

سويت عمري عااادي جدامه .... حبيبي ليش ماخبرتني انه الجحال سايل ..؟ خخخخخخخخخ

أوووونه عاد ... ولا من داخل كان قلبي طراخ طريخ طروخ ...


خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## كتكوتة كيوت

> :1 (84): باقوللكم شو صار لي بس مب سوالف شهر العسل عقب بخبركم شو صار بشهر العسل...هذا عقب تقريبا شهرين من العرس....الحبايبرايحين فندق ..... واتعرفون بعده المستحى موجود.....وانا ابغي اروح الحمام مب قادره؟؟؟؟؟استحي ادخل قدامه:1 (37): 
> 
> المهم نزلنا تحت نبغي نطلع...تشان اقوله ابغي ادخل حمام اللوبي ابغي اعدل شيلتي....هههههههههههه:22 (4): ....علثه عسب اروح الحمام بغيت اصيح من كثر ما اميوده عمري من الليله الماضيه....
> المهم الحبيبه دخلت الحمام......وانا في حال سبيلي داخل الحجيرة مالت الحمام...اسمع حد يدخل....طنشت وكملت شغلي...خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ...وب طني كان صدق معورني...كنا متعشين اكل ايراني الليله الفيتح ...وانا كل ما آكل ايراني يصيبني(عزكم الله) اسهااااال و ربع الاسهال....خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> طبعا قلت انا حمام واشعليه منو دخل ورايه يعني شو الواحد يسوي في الحمام؟؟؟خلي اللي دخلت تسمع اللي تسمعه......خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> المهم خلصت المهمه...كعكعكعكععكعكعكعكعك...وغسلت ايدي ويالسه اعدل مكياجي....تشان ينفتح باب الستول الثاني...وبغى يغمى عليه....قولو منو شفت؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه بطني يعورني من الضحك 


يجتل من الضحك هالموقف

----------


## لقمة القاضي

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اححححلى موقف


صج احلى موقف

----------


## لقمة القاضي

مواقفكم حلوة 
استوت لي سالفه بس مب في شهر عسل ...
تقريبا عقب 4 سنوات يوم كنا في جزيرة بكت في تايلند
تعشينا من البوفيه ماكولات بحرية والظاهر الحبيب كثر منها
عقب ظهرنا السوق الليلي في الجزيرة نتمشى ونتسوق ..
وريلي يقولي أحس بشي دخل عيني ...وانا مشغوله عنه بالتسوق
شوي الا عينكم ما تشوف النور ...اطالع ريلي الا ويهه منتفخ وعيونه تزيغ
حمره ومختبصه واذونه حجم لجحش...بسم الله ...جان اموت من الخوف عليه 
عرفت انها حساسيه من الماكولات البحرية ..معقوله كل ها السنين ويه بعض ونسافر وايد 
ولا اكتشفنا ها الشي:::::المهم سار الطبيب وعطاه دوا والحمدلله..
موقف كان ولا زال مضحك خاصه انه هو مب انا ......الحمدلله

----------


## حبيبةهون

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههه بطني عورني من الضحك

انا مالكه لسى مااتزوجت

بس يارب مايسير لي اي موقف لأن خطيبي اذا علق على الشخص يعلق

----------


## حبيبةهون

نسيت اخبركم انا سار لي موقف في يوم الملكه كنت عاملتها في جده في فندق مره كبير

جاء الحبيب يلبسني الدبله قدام خلق الله كلهم
طبعاً عامله عرض بروجيكتر مباشر
إلا تطلع الدبله صغيره

يالفشييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييله 
هذاك اليوم اتمنيت الارض تنشق وتبلعني

----------


## عيون زوجها

يا سلام على المواقف 
انا صارلي عدة مواقف الصراحه كنا بعدنا في شهر العسل ودخلنا في شهر رمضان وكنا حاجزين في نادي ضباط الجيش بس شووو مكان الصراحه واااايد حلو المهم في ليله قلنا بنروح نتسحر في المطعم الي في هذا النادي بعد ما خذنا لفه على النادي بكبرة الله يسلمكم رحنا ويلسنا على طاوله وطلبنا الاكل ويلسنا ناكل ونرمس بس المشكله انه في وحدة قاعدة على قلوبنا عند الطاوله عشان تخدم اونها جان يقول لي عادي انشل دبة الماي الصغيرة ويانا الغرفه لانه ماشي دكان او شي فقلت له عادي نحن دافعين وتكلمنا عقب في اشياء ثانيه وشوي يت الحبيبه بتخدم وشلت الدبه وتقول بالانجليزي اصب الماي وحليله يقول لها لا شكرا لا شكرا وهي تصب الين ما خلصت الدبه وانا فيني ضحكه وصد صوبي يطالعني وفيه ضحكة واطالعه وقوله الحين شلها الغرفه !!! وشوي كاعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكع وما قدرت اكمل قلتله الله يخليك خلنا نروح ونحن رايحين صوب الغرف وميتين ضحك مب قادرة ايود عمري ومب قادرة امشي من كثرة الضحك ونحاول انيود عمارنا عن نزعج الي في الغرف ونحن ماشي انا اضحك على الموقف وهو يضحك على الموقف وعليي لاني مب قادرة امشي من الضحك والحمد لله وصلنا الغرفه بسلام محد طلع لنا والى الحين الموقف ما نسيناه 


والموقف الثاني بعد في نفس النادي والمطعم كنا يالسين نتعشى بروحنا محد غيرنا في المطعم او واحد يمكن كان موجود المهم ونحن نتعشى وشوي يو ناس على طاوله الي حذالنا والناس قمت اتزيد وكلهم كنادير بيض ما رفعت راسي من القفطه قالي ريلي شكلج مب مرتاحه انروح؟؟؟ وشوي لمحت كانه في سودة وما رفعت راسي بعد قلت الحمد لله على الاقل طلعت حرمة وحدة ويايي في المطعم ويوم رفعت راسي صوبها الا واشوف ريال لابس بدله سوداء وانا على بالي حرمه جان اقوله الله يخليك خلنا نروح ونشينا وروحنا ..... قفطه وحليلنا ما كملنا اكلنا.

----------


## misso

مواقف اتضحك

يالله نبا زياده

----------


## golden rose

الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم

----------


## غــ عمري ــلا

الله يوفقكم ويسعدكم

----------


## غلا المحبة

up

up

up

ادعولي اعرس هع هع

----------


## malakmaroc

وييييييييييييينكم نبي نسمع

----------


## روزة

ههههههههههههههههههههه 
انا مره كنت ويا زوجي بلسياره كنا رايحين صيدليه فنزلت انا من السياره وريلي ينطرني في السياره المهم 
شريت ودفعت وطلعت وريلي عنده كروزر اسود ومريبنالمهم جيت وركبت السياره اشوفه واقف 
جايه باكلمه كنت ابي اقوله شفيك واقف يلا نمشي 
جان التفت الا مو ريلي بس شفت السياره نفس مالتنا ييت وركبت ويا فشيلتي ا طالع الرجال واضحك من الفشيله مو عارفه شنو اسوي وبس على طول نزلت قلت السالفه حق زوجي تم يضحك ضحك علي

----------


## أم فطومة

مواقف وايد حلووووة ..

اما موقفي غيير عنكم ..

يوم تزوجت كان عمري 17 سنة بعد يومين من العرس كل ما يدخل عليه بو شباب يشوفني اصيح .. :12 (46):  
يسألني وما ارد عليه لين عقب كم يوم أصر عليه إلا يبا يعرف شو السالفة وليش اصيح وبعد اصراره جان انفجر في ويه واصيح أبا امي ما يخصني اباهااااااا

جان يضحك عليه ووداني عندها ..

ولين يومكم هذا وهو يضحك عليه ..:1 (5):

----------


## original

أنا بعدي مالجة يوم بعرس بخبركم شو صار لي

----------


## malakmaroc

هههههههههه حكايتكم حلوووة الله يديم عليكم السعادة

----------


## غلا المحبة

هههههههههههه يلا وينكم

----------


## ام عبدلله 2

ههههههههههههههههه والله يابنات فرط من اضحك على اول سالفة وسالفة ذهب موتتني ناسيا تلبس كعب العرس والله كشخة سواااااااااااالف حلوة عااااااا د انا سالفتي سالفة ماساه بس مع ابوي ليلة العرس اتخيلو بنات الصالون اخرني وايد ولما ابي اروح الصالة ابوي شالني يوصلني وكان حليلة تعبان من كثر التعب ضيع الصالة ياريت ضيعها الا طلع من بوظبي كلنها ورحنا شارع الرئيسي للعين يعني نا متاخرة والطريق غلط والاسوا ان الدرب الرئيسي بعد فترة طويلة تحصلين لفة تردج بوظبي بنات ما تتخيلون موقفي انهرت مت من الصياح وابوي فديته قعد يصيح ويرتجف وقال فديتج بنتي انا اليوم حلمت اني بخرب فرحتج فديتج حبيبتي اتخيلو وانا شفت ابوي متضايق سكت وقلت لا تضايق خلاص انشالله بنوصل والحمدلله حصلنا دوار وردينا اهههههههه وبعد ما تطمت اونة بغير السالفة قلت ابويا انا حلوة قالي قمر حبيبتي وباسني فوق راسي ما انسا هالموقف ابد ههههههههه

وهاذا موقف لما كنت فشهر العسل في تايلند ابو الشباب من كثر المشي احبال الجوتي عزكم الله انفتحت وجان ايه ويبي يعدلة وجااااااان نسمع صرخة من اللي حوالينا اااخر شي طلع ريلي يبي يعدل جوتيا على قبر واحد ميت ههههههههه خفنا يسووون فينا شي بس عدت السالفة على خير

----------


## مووووووج البحر

تسلمون خواتي على القصص الحلوة صدق مت من الضحك الله يدوم عليكم الفرح يارب 

انا يوم ملجتي بعد الحفلة قالي بدلي ثيابج وخلينا نسير نتمشي عالبحر شوي المهم طلعنا والجو بااااارد كان في شهر واحد ومطر خفيف والكلام الحلو وعايشين الدور عدل وفجأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأة جان تخترب السيارة وتوقف مع انها يديدة وحاول بو الشباب يشغلها بس مافي فايدة وانا قافطة وحاسة اني نحس علية المهم هو يلطف الجو ويقولي عادي حبيبتي تري دايم تستويلي هاالسالفة وانا ادري انه جذاب لان من شكله يبين انه اول مرة تخترب السيارة لانها يديدة """"""""" المهم اتصل على اخوي وية وردنا البيت والكل يضحك علي بس اوني ما يهزك ريح ومب مهتمه وانا من داخلي ميته من الفشيلة

الاردي ان بعد كم شهر عرسنا ويوم الصباحية سرنا بيتهم وبعد الغدا كنا بنسير حتا واحنا طالعين وعند شيشة البترول الاولي قبل ما نتحرك من الشارجة جان تخترب السيارة مرة ثانية ولو تشوفون شكلي مت من الصياح وهو يهدي فيني ويقولي لاتحطين في بالج تري عادي دايما تخترب السيارة واناى ادري اني نحسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس عليه من اول يوم يعني ما تخترب الا وانا وياه يحليله صدق طيب

----------


## malakmaroc

يالله وييييييييييين الباقي

----------


## الغلا مريم

نتريا المزيد من المواقف

----------


## misso

حلوووه لمواقف
يالله كملوو نبا نضحك

----------


## Cute_Barbie

up
up
up

----------


## *#*كلي_شموخ*#*

مواقفكم تحفه  :Smile:

----------


## فيونكا

ههههههههههههههههههههه و الله حلو المواقف الله يديم عليكم السعادة و يرزقكم من خيره ان شا الله

----------


## الفاتنة

ههههههههههههههه 
موتوني من الضحك اخوي يشوفني ومستغرب يقولي اختيه استخفيتي 
انا مب معرسه بس مالجه من كم شهر وصارلي موقف وصدق فضيحه 
الله يسلمكم بعد ثاني يوم من حفلة ملجتنا طلعت وياه وقلت له في خاطري اروح البحر 
<<<<<<<<<< وايد رومانسيه الاخت 
المهم يلسنا صوب البحر ونسولف وحالتنا حاله وكنت لابسه نعال عزكم الله بس مب كعب وايد اونه يديد اختيه يايبتلي هديه من برع المهم بعد ما يلسنا صوب البحر نبى نروح السياره ولا فجاه احس اني ما اقدر امشي عدل ولا اشوف الكعب مال النعال طااااااايح 
تخيلو واحد شي والثاني ماشي كعب والله كنت اعري واااااي فضيحه استحيت قلت له خلاص خلا نسير البيت ما اقدر امشي قالي وين الكعب قلت له ماعرف وانا صدق مستحيه 
هاللي صار لي بقولكم مواقف ثانيه اذا صارتلي

----------


## Ms. Serenity

رووعه الموضووع
قاعده اضحك ف نص الصاله و ربيعاتي يسألون شو السالفه 
و احبرهم سالفه و را الثانيه 
تسلمون ع هالمواقف الحلوة 
ربي يحفظكم 

^_^

----------


## waaw

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اححححلى موقف


مت من الضحك

----------


## سراب الشارجه

سوالف حلوه الله يسعد الجميع 

بخبركم شو صار لي يوم تزوجت كان عمري وعمر الحبيب 17 يعني انا وهو في سن المراهقه 

بعد ليله طويله من السهر والتعب وانتوا تعرفون سوالف المراهقين حسيت عمري مدوخه غفلت وبعد ربع ساعه بطلت عيوني بسم الله منو هذا ودي اصرخ بس صوتي مب طايع يطلع من الخوف بعد الرعب اللي صابني تذكرته ضحكت وكملت نومي وهو ما يدري شو صار 
-----------------
واجمل ما في الزواج مب البدايه مثل ما يقولون اغلب الحريم لا انا اعتقد مع العشره كل واحد يعرف اطباع الثاني وتصير الايام احلى والله يجعل ايامنا سعيده

----------


## بنت القيسي

مواقفكن كلها تموت من الضحك اما انا صارت لي سوالف ليلة الملجه بعد ماملج علينا المليج كنت مع ريلي والاهل يعني تعرفون جو الفرحه يى ابو زوجي عشان ايسلم عليي ياربيييييييييي ماقدر اتذكر الموقف هو ماد يده مدددده طويله يبي ايسلم وانا منزله راسي وام زوجي تسحب ايدي وانا وانا ارد اضم ايدي بعدين ريلي خزرني وقال لي يالله فضيحة جدام الناس وسلمت عليه بعد عناء من الفشيله لان ابو زوجي شاب موكبير في السن فكنت وايد مستحيه منه وللحين يذكرون الموقف ويتمصخرون عليه والموقف الثاني كنا في شهر العسل في باريس سرنا حديقة ملاهي وركبنا لعبه اتيي دواووير متوسطه اتكفي يقعد في كل دويره شخصين المهم يلسنا انا وزجي ويى طفل اوروبي ويلس ويانا وكان ضعيف وايد المهم لحد هني الوضع عادي ههههههههه بعدين اشتغلت اللعبه هههههههه ياربي ماقدر بموت من الضحك يوم اشتغلت اللعبه كل شخص يتزحلق على الثاني اتخيلو في الدويره بس انا وريلي وها الياهل في وسطنا انرعص وانخبص وصار همبرجر وانا ميته من الضحك دموعي اتصب من الضحك لان انا اميل على الياهل وزجي ايحاول يبعدني عنه بس اللعبه اقوى منه وانا اطالع في ويه الياهل وهو مبقق عيونه ووييهه احمر حسيته بيموت الفقير ونزلنا من اللعبه وكنا عاطين حرمه اتصورنا فيديو ياربي والله للحين يوم اجوفه اموت ضحك بعدين قال ريلي خل نركب مره ثانيه وندور لنا ياهل نرعصه خخخخخخخ هههههههههه عن جد ضحكنا ضحك ذاك اليوم الله يدوم عليه وعليكن السعاده يارب

----------


## انا_الغلا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوه حلوه

----------


## شيخة بيتنا

> و الله يا ام راكان موقفج واااااااااااااااايد حلو......
> 
> انا استوالي موقف في شهر العسل و كنا في جزر المالديف... و طبعا كل غرفه مطله على البحر ....و جان اقول حق ريلي تعال منسبح( و ريلي ما يعرف يسبح) بس طبعا استحى يقولي و جان انسير ...المهم مرت اول خمس دقايق على خير و بعدين جفت شكله اتغير .......و انا مستانسه و ريلي ساكت و يوم يينا منظهر جفت ريول ريلي كلها دم ..اثاري جرح عمره و استحا يقولي .... و الجرح الين الحين معلم في ريله



حرااااااام غمظني حليله

الله يسعدكم جميعا

----------


## أشجان

أنا في يوم عرسنا وبعد التصوير دخلت الحمام أسبحت واتعدلت والحبيب يترياني عشان نتعشى... ولبست قميص النوم وانا مستحيه وايد وأتعطرت وأتكشخت وتالي طلعتله تعرفووووون شو كنت مسويه؟؟قميص النوم شفاف وكل شي يبين رحت الحمام وخذت فوطه صغيره وغطيت صدري مع أنه شعري طويل ومغطي بس لأنا كنت مستحيه وااايد...وتم يضحك علي وطبعا ما قدرت أتعشى مع أني ميته من اليوع..وبعدين صار ألي صاااااااااااااار والحمدلله ألحي حامل فالشهر الثالث وللحين يتذكر ويضحك ويقول خلاص الحين ماتستحيييييين عادي عندج....فديت روحه والله

----------


## UM ZAYED1

ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوات المواقف بصراحه ..

انا يوم عرسي ونحن على الكوشه يوم دخل زوجي وخلاص بيجلس كان اطالع فيه لان الطرحه بعدها على وجهي ياحليله ماكان يعرف شو يسوي وجلس على الكرسي ومن داخلي كنت معصبه لانه ماشال الطرحه من على وجهي وجلست اطالع فيه ...ويوم سرنا الفندق ونحن طالعين للغرفه وحالتي حاله من ثقل الفستان جلس هو يركض قدامي يشوف وين الغرفه وانا وراءه وتاخرت عنه ويوم وصل للغرفه دخل للغرفه وقفل الباب ورجع فتح الباب وحصلني واقفه عند الباب قال صدق نسيتك عند الباب هههههههه جلست معصبه عليه ويوم غيرت فستاني دخلت الحمام وجلست ساعه في الحمام ماقدرت انزل من الحمام من الخوف واشوي الا واحصله يفتح علي باب الحمام جلست اصارخ هههههههه والمصيبه الكبيره والي بعد مابنساها يوم رفسته يوم الدخله ههههههههههههه يوم اتذكر الحين انا وهو هذا الموقف في اوقاتنا الرومانسيه نجلس نضحك جالس يقول يوم رفستيني يوم الدخله قلت في نفسي حشي ماتزوجت حرمه ...

وثالث يوم من الزواج طلعت انا وهو على الساعه 3 في الليل نشتري عشاء ونتمشي على البحر ويوم طلعنا ماحصلن غير مخبز مفتوح اشترينا معجنات وجلسن على الكورنيش في مكان بعيد عن الناس ويوم نحن راجعين على الفجر تقريبا على الساعه 6 الصباح الا والشرطه ترسل اشارات لزوجي عشان يوقف وخاصه ان سيارته كانت سعوديه مشئ اماراتيه والحبيبه نايمه على كتف زوجها الي هي انا والسياره مشي مخفيه وجالسين يسالون زوجي مين الي معاك في السياره وخبرهم اني زوجته والحمدالله انهم صدقوه وخاصه انه ماكانت معايا شنطتي ومامعايا اي اوراق ثبوتيه وانا في ابوظبي واهلي في العين والله انها كانت بتسير فضيحه لو هذاك الوقت حبسوني انا وزوجي في السجن في ابوظبي لحد مايجون اهلي ...من العين ذكريات حلوه ومضحكه ....

----------


## احلاكن

ؤء ؤء ر ؤ

----------


## طيف الورد

انا ماصارت لي مواقف حلوة شراتكن
لاني مب مخطوبة ولامالجة ولا متزوجة..
بس ادعولي اتزوج بريال حليو وكوميدي وطيب..

----------


## ميميه88

ههههههههههههههه
والله سوالفكم تظحك وايد اشيا استوت لي بس ما\كرها
اذكر فيه مره كنا بالحمام ويالسين نتغايض وكان واقفين داخل البانيو ودزيته شوي مايطييييح من طول جسمه كله فالحمام برا البانييو وريووووووووله متعلقات على حافة البانيووووو جان اقووووووووول الريال راح عليييييييييييه
ونزلت بسرعه واقوووله شو فيك قالي خووووزي عني عصب ويوم نش ظهرره كله احمر من قو الطيحه ومنها مايدخلني ياه الحمام

----------


## Cute_Barbie

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ميميه 88 اسميج شريره ههههههههههه حرام عليج بغيتي تكسرين ظهر الريال خخخخخخخ

----------


## Maria_Louisa

up up

----------


## Cute Girl^^

لوووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## حياة القمر

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## داري بوظبي

*مهما كانت المواقف محرجة او مضحكه في وقتها

:22 (13): تبقى اجمل الذكريات*

----------


## bant_uae

ههههههه 
والله ذكرتني بأياااااااااااام حلوة وعسل ..
كنت في شهر العسل رايحين لبنان وأول ماوصلنا نزلنا أغراضنا واسترحنا في الفندق ...وعلى طول اجر ريلي سيارة عشان يسوق وقال يالله فيج شده اركبي على السيت ،، قلت نعم القوة كلها فيه ولا تعبانه ولا شي وانا باموووووووت من التعب في داخلي..
المهم فندقنا في برمانه في الجبل ونحن نزلنا لييييين بيروت..وتعشينها هناك 

وعلى الرده اريل يسولف ماخلى سالفه ماقلها وانا بعنقي طق..طق ..طق<<>> ويضرب على الجامه.الحرمة ارقدت<<. يوم شاف قال فديتج شبلاج يناديني ..آه..شو هيه اسمعك كمل كمل خخخخخخخخ قال يحليلج كان قلتلي انج تعبانه كان ماطلعنا ..وانا مت من الفشلة

وفي قصه قريتها عن واحد يقول خطيبتي كانت في قمت الرومانسية ولما تزوجنا مادري شو اختلف عليها ..
احط فلم رومانسي ..تبدل وتحط كرة القدم ولما جابوا قول انقزت بالقوري والكوب قدام التلفزون ..ولما وديتها البر بسولف معاها على الرمل قلت عطني مفتاح السيارة وماوعيت إلا بالتفحيط قلت حشى هذي رجل .أعوذ بالله ..
.. وفي الغرفة لما مسكت نهودها الي هو ثديها قالت لي ايش تبي في حقت العيال.. خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ مسكين الله يعينه
وقال في عيد الاضحى جبت الاضاحي وماحصلت سكين قلت يالله نضحي في اليوم الثاني ولما طلعت ورجعت للبيت حصلت الاضحية معلقه في الحوش ،، قلت من سوى كذا قالت طبعا انها شو رايك فيني قلت بسم الله انا متزوج رجل

----------


## غاية الضوء

الله يديم السعــــادة عليــــكم ^_^

----------


## waaw

من المتابعين كملوا

----------


## بنوته راك

بعدني مالجه مادري والله بيصير شي ول لا

----------


## الغلا مريم

حلوووووة منكم 

للرفع

----------


## Cute_Barbie

up
up
upهههههههههههههههههه يالله كملوا بعد خخخخخ

----------


## مرمر_فؤفؤ

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نــــوره

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله مواقفكم عجييييييبه

بس شو سالفة الحمامات الي تغلطووون فيها عافانا الله 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## um_jumah

تسلمون على المواقف الحلوة...

----------


## ساره الحبوبه

هههههههههههههههههههه

والله مت من الضحك على مواقفكن 

وانا بعد صارتلي مواقف في شهر العسل رحنا ماليزياوبعدين دخلنا مطعم انا وزوجي وجالسين ناكل 
وانا كنت ميته من الجوع من اول ياكل هو وانا مستحيه اكل شوي فخاطري اقول يلا متى بيروح الحمام عشان اكل براحتي على الاقل شويه وراح الحمام واناستلمت الاكل واكل والله من قلبي الاالاقيه واقف ورايه جان اطالع فيه وماعرفت شو اقول والله من القفطه راح قالي ليه تستحين تاكلين قدامي وكل مايتذكر هالموقف يضحك علي 

وفيه موقف ثاني صارلي واحنا في ماليزيارحنا نلعب بولينج ولازم تلبسين جوتي حق البولينج وانا مالبست وزحمه المهم رميت الكوره ومااشوف نفسي في الممر حق الكوره تزحلقت و تكسرت وكنت لابسه كعب عالي والله تفشلت وزوجي قفط ماعرف شو يقول والناس كلهم يتفرجون علي والله فشله من الخاطر

----------


## نظر عينه

رووووعه

----------


## ام الود

انا صارلي موقف في شهر العسل عمري مابنساه رحنا عمان قالي ريلي شورايج نتعشى في مطعم شعبي اكلهم فنان واليلسه على الارض ويوم خلصنا تشان اقوم واحصل عباتي كلها ****ه لبان عصبت طلع ريلي يحاسب وقالي روحي الحمام وحطي عليها ماي حار بتخوز سرت احط ماي حار وافركها بايدي اتشان تلزق اكثر استوت بقعه اكثر من اللي كانت طلعت معصبه اذكر والغباء اللي فيني موديه عباه وحده والله اني هذيج الليله حطنا مسقط كلها علشان احصلي عباه ويوم انزل من السياره للمحل والله اني اذكر مثل الياهل منخشى ورا ريلي

----------


## 9sudfa

> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله مت من الضحك على مواقفكن 
> 
> وانا بعد صارتلي مواقف في شهر العسل رحنا ماليزياوبعدين دخلنا مطعم انا وزوجي وجالسين ناكل 
> وانا كنت ميته من الجوع من اول ياكل هو وانا مستحيه اكل شوي فخاطري اقول يلا متى بيروح الحمام عشان اكل براحتي على الاقل شويه وراح الحمام واناستلمت الاكل واكل والله من قلبي الاالاقيه واقف ورايه جان اطالع فيه وماعرفت شو اقول والله من القفطه راح قالي ليه تستحين تاكلين قدامي وكل مايتذكر هالموقف يضحك علي 
> 
> وفيه موقف ثاني صارلي واحنا في ماليزيارحنا نلعب بولينج ولازم تلبسين جوتي حق البولينج وانا مالبست وزحمه المهم رميت الكوره ومااشوف نفسي في الممر حق الكوره تزحلقت و تكسرت وكنت لابسه كعب عالي والله تفشلت وزوجي قفط ماعرف شو يقول والناس كلهم يتفرجون علي والله فشله من الخاطر



اولا اشكر صاحبة الموضوع اللي ضحكتنا من الخاطر ع المواقف واتخيل ان ها المواقف بتضل ذكرى حلوة للزوجين مع انه في وقتها كانت محرجة للغاية

----------


## ( درر )

اناوصديقتي اتزوجنا في نفس الاسبوع لان رياييلنا اصدقاء بعد
المشكله ان الدوره خانتنا احنا الثنتين ويت لنا قبل الدخله بيومين طبعا من الحاله النفسيه ما كان موعدها بس تاخرت اسبوعين بس عناد من الخوف المهم تمو رييايلنا متحرقصين ورحنا شهر العسل مع بعض واحنا نضحك وهم زعلانين 

وحجزنا نفس الفندق ويم الغرف ومره كنا طالعين في الليل كل واحد ماسك ايد زوجته نتمشى وكل واحد يتغزل في الثاني والمكان مضلم ماشي ليتات ومرينا يم بيت احد الاغنياء جان ينبح لنا كلب بوليسي تعالو شوفو شوصار تدرون شو استوه في ريايلنا انحاشو بسرعة البرق وانا وقفت مكاني متيبسه ما اعرف شو اسوي وينادون علي اهربي من الكلب وانا اتلفت يمين شمال ما اشوف الكلب ولا اهو مربوط داخل البيت

----------


## أم ود!د

:1 (40): :1 (40): :1 (40): :1 (40): 

كملواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## مهوي 18

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه

موااااااااااقفكن وااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد حلووووووووووووه
وبطني عورني من الضحك هههههههههههههههههه

.
.
احم احم 
الله لا يحطنا في هالمواااقف يوم بنعرس هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## waaw

من المتابعين كملوا

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

upppppppp

----------


## روح uae

اما انا حكايتي حكايه..
بعد عرسي باسبوع رحنا هوم سنتر ناخذ اغراض حق الغرفة لأن الترتيب كان عليه..:22 (22): 

عندي بوالشباب شوي قلبه رهيف يعني خواف (فديييييت قلبه)
المهم اشترينا كل شي وكنا واقفين ع الكاشير ..
تعرفون فهوم سنتر الأوراق اللي يلفوبها الأشياء الزجاجيه عشان ماتتكسر..
المهم زلت ورقة وطاحت ع ريله من دون مايحس المسكين جات الورقة وبالصدفه اشوف النعل يطييييييييييييير فوق خخخخخخخ
الصراحه خفته يطيح ع رقبه الفلبيني ويموووووت ..
ويالله يالله اشوف النعل وين بيصك.. شو عاد هذاك اليوم صف حريم ورانا يتيرون دورهم وانا ماسكه الضحكة ميييييييته يوم قلتله شوفيك قال فلخت ماعرفت شو اللي يمشي ع ريوليه:1 (39): !!!!

----------


## شيامي

ههههههههههه الصراحه مواقفكم اتموت من الضحك نتظر مواقف البقيه

----------


## روج احمر

ههههههههههههههه انا مره كنت طالعه وياه شهر العسل ورايحين صوب محل بعد ماطلعنا من الفندق طبعا كنت متغشيه وأمشي وطحت:1 (6): على ويهي كان الموقف محرج وقعدت اصيح :1 (36): ماعورني شي من الفشيله عقب خلاني البس النقاب مع انه كان مش مقتنع فيه هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## original

أنا عرسي بعد أسبوع والصراحة أنا بفارغ الصبر أن تصيير لي مثل هالمواقف

----------


## زعااابيه

ههه حلوه مواقفكم 
مره كنا في البيت انشوف التلفزون ونتظارب عالريموت اخر شي انا خذت الريموت وهو سار الحجره يرقد جان اطول عالاخير وطلع من الحجره معصب بند التلفزون ومشى وشوي جان يتخرطف عالارض وانا اظحك وهو ساير الحجره قافط ومعصب في نفس الوقت ويقول مايظحك مايظحك خخخ

----------


## ظبيانيه عيناويه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه سوالفكم 

أول همره أشوف الموضووووع و ربي سااعه يالسه أقرى الموضوووع 

انا مالجه ... بس أبي يستوي لي موقف مضضضحك مب محرررج 

و ربي يسعدكم و يرزق يلي هب متزوجاات الزوج يلي يسعدهن يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 

نتريا المزييييييييييز

----------


## bent umha

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
هههههه بموووت من الضحك ... بطني عورني 


عاد انا الموقف اللي استوى وياي .. صدق كسر ويهي 
كنا مالجين تقريبا صار لنا اسبوعين ... واول مره اسير زياره ف بيتهم .. بو الشباب مستانس كان مسوي عقد الزواج ويايبه عشان اشوفه .. وانا يالسه اشوووفه جان اقرا مكتوب ((بكر)) اني بنت يعني .. واحنا عدنا نقول بعد بكر ل اول مولووود .. وانا اخر العنقود مثل مايقولوون .. يعني اصغر خواني ف البيت .. يوم شفت مكتووب بكرا جان اقول له ليش جي كاتبين .. جان يرد علي ليش .. جان اقول له انا مب بكر ...:1 (39): جان يبقق عينه الريال ويقووول عيل انتى شوووو:1 (39): جان اقول له انا مب اكبر خواني .. انا اصغر وحده .. تم يضحك مااااااااات من الضحك دمعت عيونه من الضحك .... وانا يالسه مثل الهبله .. ماادري شو السالفه .. عقب ماخلص ضحك جان يقول هم يقصدون انج بنت .. يعني مب معرسه من قبل .. ايييييييييييييييييييييييي ويهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي قفطت تكسر ويهي .. جان اقول له برد البيت ... خلاص

----------


## عيون_الورد

:13 (6):   :13 (6):  


مواقفكم مرره حلووه

----------


## شذى دبي

هههههههههههههههه سوالفكن حلوه

يالله يارب ترزقني وترزق كل وحده بريل يسعدها ويهنيها

آمييييييييييييين

----------


## حلاوة حمره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يالله كملووااا

----------


## lool

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

والله مواقف حلوة ^-^

----------


## جوليا الأحبابي

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههه
> هههههه بموووت من الضحك ... بطني عورني 
> 
> 
> عاد انا الموقف اللي استوى وياي .. صدق كسر ويهي 
> كنا مالجين تقريبا صار لنا اسبوعين ... واول مره اسير زياره ف بيتهم .. بو الشباب مستانس كان مسوي عقد الزواج ويايبه عشان اشوفه .. وانا يالسه اشوووفه جان اقرا مكتوب ((بكر)) اني بنت يعني .. واحنا عدنا نقول بعد بكر ل اول مولووود .. وانا اخر العنقود مثل مايقولوون .. يعني اصغر خواني ف البيت .. يوم شفت مكتووب بكرا جان اقول له ليش جي كاتبين .. جان يرد علي ليش .. جان اقول له انا مب بكر ...:1 (39): جان يبقق عينه الريال ويقووول عيل انتى شوووو:1 (39): جان اقول له انا مب اكبر خواني .. انا اصغر وحده .. تم يضحك مااااااااات من الضحك دمعت عيونه من الضحك .... وانا يالسه مثل الهبله .. ماادري شو السالفه .. عقب ماخلص ضحك جان يقول هم يقصدون انج بنت .. يعني مب معرسه من قبل .. ايييييييييييييييييييييييي ويهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي قفطت تكسر ويهي .. جان اقول له برد البيت ... خلاص



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه اسمييييج يالدبه كيف ماتعرفين هههههه

----------


## غلاي راك

اممممممممممممممممممم
يوم بذكر بخبركمـ

----------


## عنووووده ad

هههههههههههههههههه

----------


## 9sudfa

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههه
> هههههه بموووت من الضحك ... بطني عورني 
> 
> 
> عاد انا الموقف اللي استوى وياي .. صدق كسر ويهي 
> كنا مالجين تقريبا صار لنا اسبوعين ... واول مره اسير زياره ف بيتهم .. بو الشباب مستانس كان مسوي عقد الزواج ويايبه عشان اشوفه .. وانا يالسه اشوووفه جان اقرا مكتوب ((بكر)) اني بنت يعني .. واحنا عدنا نقول بعد بكر ل اول مولووود .. وانا اخر العنقود مثل مايقولوون .. يعني اصغر خواني ف البيت .. يوم شفت مكتووب بكرا جان اقول له ليش جي كاتبين .. جان يرد علي ليش .. جان اقول له انا مب بكر ...:1 (39): جان يبقق عينه الريال ويقووول عيل انتى شوووو:1 (39): جان اقول له انا مب اكبر خواني .. انا اصغر وحده .. تم يضحك مااااااااات من الضحك دمعت عيونه من الضحك .... وانا يالسه مثل الهبله .. ماادري شو السالفه .. عقب ماخلص ضحك جان يقول هم يقصدون انج بنت .. يعني مب معرسه من قبل .. ايييييييييييييييييييييييي ويهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي قفطت تكسر ويهي .. جان اقول له برد البيت ... خلاص


انذبحت من الضحك في الدواام والله انحرجت شو ها المواقف اللي تبط من الضحك
:22 (14):

----------


## 9sudfa

بنات نبي نضحك -- يالله خبرونا عن مواقفكم

----------


## الاحساس

واللله انكننننننننننننننننننن تفطسن من الظحك روعة سوالفكن الله يحفظلكم رياييلكم عااااد سوالفي انا وااااااااااااااااااايده ما من كثرهن ما اذكر الا شي واحد لأن للحين ما نسسييييييييييت
هذا الله يسلمكم انا منقبة والكل يوم يشوفني بالنقاب يقول جنج مب انتي يوم عااااقة النقاب فرق يعني شكلي بيبي فيس خخخخ ويوم البسه ابين عودة >>>>عاد خلصينا قولي
كنا رايحين سوق الذهب انا وبو الشباب يمكن بعد الزواج ب3 شهورتقريبا يعني بعده فيني حيا هههه
المهم ونحن ماشين في حال سبيلنا الا نشوفلكم ريال شيبه عفانا الله وسكراااااااان واقف جان يشوف ريلي ويقوله هلا ابوي ريلي قاله اهلين مرحبا قال يابوي ابوووك تعبان ابوك محتاي ما بتعطي شي ( يقصد عطني بيزات) وانا خاااااااااايفة واقول ف خاطري هيه يعطيك عشان تعطيييييييييييييه انت بعد غرشة ثانية استغفر الله المهم ريلي قاله لا ابوي الله يعطيك ومشينا وانا ورا ريلي جان يقول الماصخ هييييييييييه ماشالله ياااااااايب العيووووز ويااااااك الله يخليها ان شالله الخسف يقصدني انا انحرررررررررررجت وعاد الجملة جان اقوله انت ما تستح انا مب امه ولا لازم اراويك ويهي عسب تتأكد وهو مب داري بالسالفة يضحك ها ها هااااااا بصوت عالي عاد اصد صوب بو الشباب اشوفه منطر يقولي يالله امي جدامي او شي من هالقبيل وانا معععععععععععصبة للحين يذكرني اف...

----------


## أم _روضه

> ههه حلوه مواقفكم 
> مره كنا في البيت انشوف التلفزون ونتظارب عالريموت اخر شي انا خذت الريموت وهو سار الحجره يرقد جان اطول عالاخير وطلع من الحجره معصب بند التلفزون ومشى وشوي جان يتخرطف عالارض وانا اظحك وهو ساير الحجره قافط ومعصب في نفس الوقت ويقول مايظحك مايظحك خخخ


انا هل موقف اللي خلاني اموت من الضحك وخاصه يوم يقول ما يضحك اتخيله :1 (19): والله سوالفكم حلوه يا البنات يالله كملو خلونا نستانس وانا انشالله بس امر بأي موف بخبركم  :Smile:

----------


## غزلان الروح

والله فطسانه من الضحك واليهال معصبين يبون يعرفون ليش اضحك  :12 (98):  
صارلي موقف محرج وايد 
سرت مع ريلي الشارجه نحوط دخلنا سيتي سنتر الي بالشارجه عااااد انا حامل بالشهور الاخيره ومااقدر امسك عمري عن الحمام خخخخخخ سالنا عن الباثروم وسرناله عااااد لا تخبرون عني اختكم خوافه حييييل قلت حق ريلي لازم تدخل ويااااي والحمااام نسائي يحليله بعد اليوله الي سوتله دخل وياي وقف عند المغاسل ونا خذت راحتيه في الحماااا ويوم طلعنا من الحمام مانشوف الاى والناس متيمعين والموضفين وماتم حد في السنتر الا ويا يطمش علينا ونا منحرجه حيييييييييل والكل يصارخ ويعصب علينا حطونا مانسوى درهم عقب سويناها اغبره وربعنا السياره وخذناها طول الطريج ضحك 
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

> واللله انكننننننننننننننننننن تفطسن من الظحك روعة سوالفكن الله يحفظلكم رياييلكم عااااد سوالفي انا وااااااااااااااااااايده ما من كثرهن ما اذكر الا شي واحد لأن للحين ما نسسييييييييييت
> هذا الله يسلمكم انا منقبة والكل يوم يشوفني بالنقاب يقول جنج مب انتي يوم عااااقة النقاب فرق يعني شكلي بيبي فيس خخخخ ويوم البسه ابين عودة >>>>عاد خلصينا قولي
> كنا رايحين سوق الذهب انا وبو الشباب يمكن بعد الزواج ب3 شهورتقريبا يعني بعده فيني حيا هههه
> المهم ونحن ماشين في حال سبيلنا الا نشوفلكم ريال شيبه عفانا الله وسكراااااااان واقف جان يشوف ريلي ويقوله هلا ابوي ريلي قاله اهلين مرحبا قال يابوي ابوووك تعبان ابوك محتاي ما بتعطي شي ( يقصد عطني بيزات) وانا خاااااااااايفة واقول ف خاطري هيه يعطيك عشان تعطيييييييييييييه انت بعد غرشة ثانية استغفر الله المهم ريلي قاله لا ابوي الله يعطيك ومشينا وانا ورا ريلي جان يقول الماصخ هييييييييييه ماشالله ياااااااايب العيووووز ويااااااك الله يخليها ان شالله الخسف يقصدني انا انحرررررررررررجت وعاد الجملة جان اقوله انت ما تستح انا مب امه ولا لازم اراويك ويهي عسب تتأكد وهو مب داري بالسالفة يضحك ها ها هااااااا بصوت عالي عاد اصد صوب بو الشباب اشوفه منطر يقولي يالله امي جدامي او شي من هالقبيل وانا معععععععععععصبة للحين يذكرني اف...


خخخخخخخخ هذا سكران وجي ينكت عيل لو صاحي شو بيقوووول

*وين باقي البنات يلا ضحكووووووونا*

----------


## بحورالأمل

موااااقف جد يضحك ... بس المشكله انا في الدوام اللحينه واخلص الساعه خمس العصر ... 

وما سكه عمري ما اروم اضحك ... فشله اللي معاي شو بيقوللون خاصة متدربه هني عندهم .. 

الله لا يراويكم اننا اضحك بس بالسيلانت ... واحس الكل يطالعني ويقولون شو بلاها هاذي ينت .. 

الله يروقفكم مع رياليلكم وادعوا لي بالريل الصالح ...... 

^_^

----------


## umm.salama

مواقف حلوة

----------


## ms.goldy

مواااقفكم ووووايد حلوووه وعقبال المالجات انشالله

واحنا البنوووتات الحلووات

----------


## دمعة شقى

:Smile:  :Smile:  ههههههههههههههه
والله اتضحكون هههههههههههههههههههه
الله يعين يووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووم بعرس عاد انا من النوع اللي بسرعه احرج واتوتر يعني ياكثر الطيحات اللي بطيحها  :Smile:

----------


## bluesky

الله ويونسكن

----------


## سلامــــة

اسميكن اعلووؤوؤوؤؤوم

انا بعدني ماعرست ولا ملجة 

ادعولي يابنــات  :Smile:

----------


## المعزبه

وااااايد عيبني الموضوع .. 
وجاااااااااان افتح على اول صفحه 

شووووووووووو سوالفكن فننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن

يالله اللي بعدووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## أم سلوم

الموضوع وايد حلو والمواقف احلى واحلى 
انا استوالي موقف في بانكوك عاد انا وبو الشباب ما عندنا ثقافة في الانجليزي وريلي يحب المغامرات فرحنا مكتب السياحة اهناك واختارلة كم رحلة وكانت كلها اوكي الا وحد كانت رحله سباحة كلها اتخيلوا احنا في السفينة مستانسين الا اجوف الحريم والريايل كلهم قاموا شو يسون ما ادري الحريم ستيان وهاف والريايل هاف انصدمت انا وريلي وانا عاد شو سويت حطيت الهتفون على ذاني واسمع لكم العجمي وريلي اضيق وكله قاعد اجوف البحر وكره الرحلات من يومها والحبايب كل اشويه يقفون في مكان ويتسبحون وسج كان اخس يوم في حياتي وما خبرنا حد وكل ما نذكر ما نضحك نكره عمرنا ونلوم نفسنا لانه ما نعرف انجليزي

----------


## romana

خواتي والله الموضوع وصاحبه فكرة هذا الموضوع رائعين ....والله اني مت من الضحك على بعض المواقف لدرجه ان بناتي ركضن صوبي ويسألني شو صاير شو السالفه ؟؟؟؟

عالعموم انا بخبركم سالفتي بس ايام الملجه ...عاد تعرفون الدلع وكيلو المكياج واختكم من الجيل القديم اللي ممنوع عندهم المكياج ويوم عاد ملجت بديت احط شوي بس يوم يزورنا بو الشباب وهو من دبي وانا من العين يعني هو شايف الموضه والمكياج على اصوله وانا (حيريه)قبل موب الحين ههههههههههههههههههههههه

المهم في يوم انا راقده والاخ اتصل انه جاي عندنا وقريب البيت وانا نجزت اتسبح وعدل الكشه وللأسف كانت ليتات الحجره محترقه الا ليت واحد يشتغل في الثريه مالت الحجره ..وقمت اتفنن بالمكياج وحط وحط وشوفه خفيف ما يبين وكله كوم واحمر الخدود كوم.......
ونسيت اخبركم عاد الشعر طويل ونوعيه جافه خاصه بعد الحمام وانا نسيت عمري وخليته مفلول وكان خرسان ويبين ناعم ودهنته عشان لا يجفط...............خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

طلعت عنده بسرعه وامي تجهز الشاي يعني محد شافني قبل ما ادخل المجلس والمهم كنت ادلع وارد الخصلات لوراء واشوف بوالشباب يطالعني وفي ضحكه بويهه وانا ما شي ثقه بجمالي ومكياجي...:1 (36): :1 (36): :1 (36): وسألني منو مسولج المكياج وبثقه قلت انا عيبنك ..رد وقال زوين بس زياده شوي اكيد ماخذتنه من مجله مصريه وضحك ويقول حلوه حلوه ويرد يضحك وانا غبيه ما فهمت قصده... 

وبعدها بنص ساعه وانا احرك اصابعي بين خصلات شعري (صدمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه) ظفوري علقت بالشعر (ويويويويويويويويويويو) طوارئ ..وفي نفس الوقت امي نادت علي عشان ادخل الفواله للمجلس ...وركضت داخل ارد عالوالده وشو صارررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

طيحت الوالده الصينيه من ايدها من كثر الضحك اللي ضحكته وكانت تصارخ هي وخواتي كعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكعكع انا مستغربه ليش كل هالضحك وسحبتني امي اشوف وجهي في مراية حجرتها ..لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا لا وجه (فيفي عبده) كان المكياج فظيع واحمر الخدود طماطم ممسحه فيه وجهي والشعر حدث ولا حرج فارين فيه شلج ..والله صحت وما رضيت اطلع عند الريال وهو يسأل وينها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ومن القفطه تميت يومين مريضه من شكلي وموب متخيله كيف بيشوفني مره ثانيه ...وحرمت المكياج لين ما تعلمته واهم شي الاضاءه عرس الحين :22 (22): ..

تحياتي

----------


## صاحبه السياده

كخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ حلوه حلوه

----------


## اسويرا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بموت من الضحك بعدين بخبركم عسب ريلي في بيت امه راقد

----------


## رمااانه

والله سوالف...لكن أنا سالفتي سالفة 

الله يسلمكم احنا لازم نتغشى فبيتنا وريلي ما يرضى أطلع وياه إلا بغشوة (ثلاث رضفات) المهم كنا تونا معرسين (3 أيام ) وراجعين الفندق (جروسفنر هاوس) والحبيبة بالسيارة ما تتغشى ... تخيلوا نزلت بدون غشوة لا ومتمكيجة ومشيت ورا ريلي وهو مش منتبه ... وتأتي الطامه.. يوم كنا فالأصانصير (الايليفيتر) انتبه وهزئني قالي وين تبين مادونا .. وصلني الغرفه ونزل إييب الغشوة ما لقاها فالسياره ... تخيلوا وين لقاها ؟؟ عند باب الإستقبال وما تمت سيارة فدبي إلا وكشت عليها..

----------


## Cute_Barbie

رماااااانه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه انا على بالي اهل دبي فري شوي ههههههههههههه صدمتيني خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أم_زايد

والله مواقفكم حلوة وتضحك

الله يسعدكم دوم

بس ما اذكر صارلي موقف من هالمواقف في يوم

----------


## خفايا الروح

مواقف رووووووووعه و صدق احراج لكن ما تنسى .. 

ماشاء الله الله يديم المحبه يا رب ..الحمدللة ما صارت لي هاالمواقف

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

هههههههه من متى اتردد احط ولالا المشكله السالفتين احرج من الثانيه المهم كلهن في اول ايام

شهر العسل كان ثاني يوم يعني اليوم بنسافر وعيته وكان حوالي الساعه 11 وتعرفون عاد 

الاكل كان في الليل كله مشاوي وانا بطني حساس على طلوع تطلع غازات انا ناسيه السالفه 

نششته الصبح حوالي 11 يوم يت اقووووم بنزل من الشبريه مرتفعه شوي نزلت بسرعه 

وانا متوتره الا اسمع طررررررررررررر فهمتو عليه ؟ :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): 

بققت عيوني وعقب ابتسمت اونه ماصار شي قالي شفيج تضحكين ؟؟قلت له ماشي اطمنت انه ماسمع

شي دخلت الحمام اغسل ويهي ماسمع الا ههههههههههههه بصوت عالي :1 (40): 

قعدت اصييييييييح في الحمام ومن يومها ماحد يدري عن الموقف :1 (36): 

وثاني مره بعد نفس الشي اوني يعني خفيفة دم :1 (7): امه كانت معانا في السياره وانا راكبه

ورى :1 (81): نزلنها البيت على اساس بنروح بيت هليه وقلت بدال مانزل من الباب الوراني

وانزل واركب انط من ورى لين جدام مثل ماقالي ريلي

نطيت لين الكرسي جدامي واتربعت ماسمع غير طووووووووووووووط 

وضحكت قالي شفيج قلت له ماشي فرحانه بشوف هليه :22 (22): 


لين الحين محد يدري عن السالفه ورحت فضحت عمريه هههههههههههههه

----------


## العمر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله انكم سوالف مرحبانيه اسميييييييييييييييييج ذبحتيييييييني موتييييييييييني من الضحك والله 


انا عرسي عقب اسبوع واقل ادعووووووووولي ما يستويلي شي محرج ولين الحين الحمدلله ما ياني شي محرج 


عمروووه

----------


## Roo7_AD

> هههههههه من متى اتردد احط ولالا المشكله السالفتين احرج من الثانيه المهم كلهن في اول ايام
> 
> شهر العسل كان ثاني يوم يعني اليوم بنسافر وعيته وكان حوالي الساعه 11 وتعرفون عاد 
> 
> الاكل كان في الليل كله مشاوي وانا بطني حساس على طلوع تطلع غازات انا ناسيه السالفه 
> 
> نششته الصبح حوالي 11 يوم يت اقووووم بنزل من الشبريه مرتفعه شوي نزلت بسرعه 
> 
> وانا متوتره الا اسمع طررررررررررررر فهمتو عليه ؟ :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): 
> ...




لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول ..

----------


## ميميه88

هههههههههههههههه
كله صووووووووب والظراط صووووووب ثاني
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## ميميه88

اممممممممم بخبركم موقف من مواقفي

في ايام الملجه كان كل مايي بيتنا وييينج يالدريشه ربعاااااااان علييها ابند الليتات وايلس اطالعه اول ماينزل هههههههههههه ادري انها قفطه (فقر) المهم كل يوم على ها الحال والحبيب دوم مطيح عندنا وانا مب دوووم اظهر له تخيلو اول مايدخل وانا عالدرايش وابند الليتات الحبيب كان ينتبه واشوفه يطووول برا اتحراه مستحي يدخل وهو يسوي حركات عسب اطالعه وبعد فتره تميت ارمسه بالفووون جان يقولي انا عنديه شعاركل ما ادخل من البوابه اقول(وانطفأت الاضواء) جااااان اقفط قلت له انا؟ لا يمكن ختيه الصغيرونه اتم اطاااالع

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

حلوه يمكن ختيه الصغيرونه اطالع ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الدبه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اما انتي يامرحبانيه بغيت اموت من الظحك على موقفج

----------


## الشموع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Cute_Barbie

هههههههههههههههههههه
والله انكن سوالف خخخخخخخخ

----------


## لمياء44

اب اب

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

*خخخخخخخخخ مرحبانية يبالج دوا اسمه اجيوليكس ينظف البطن عدل هههههههه اسميج فطستينا من الضحك .. انا لو مكانج جان يلست اكفخ عمري من الفضيحة لين ما اقول بس*

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

> *خخخخخخخخخ مرحبانية يبالج دوا اسمه اجيوليكس ينظف البطن عدل هههههههه اسميج فطستينا من الضحك .. انا لو مكانج جان يلست اكفخ عمري من الفضيحة لين ما اقول بس*


ههه شسوي كلهن لا اراديات :1 (36): :1 (36): :1 (36): :1 (36): :1 (36): بدون قصد 

بس عادي يله نمشيها ااااااااا:1 (40):

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

:1 (50): وبعد مره يوم رادين من السفر مرينا على الواحه الي صوب بين بوظبي والغربيه المهم كان مطعم 

يسوي دياي مقلاي وعاد رادين من المطار وانا ماداني اكل الطياير :1 (50): 

المهم اونه بنتغدى كانت حوالي الساعه 3 الظهر راح ياب الاكل ويا وعينكم ماتشوفني الا من كثر

اليوع ايدي ترتجف واحط الخبز جي في الدياي وهوه مصدوم يطالعني :1 (6): 

قالي :ليش ماقلتي لي من قبل انج يوعااانه وايد ومن زود نعومتي قلت له احس اني ماكلت من 

زمااااااان :22 (13): شوفي عاد ويهي كيف انحرررق قالي :ِشكلج وايد تحبين الدياي ههههههههه


وبس طلعت الفضاااااايح كلها :22 (5):

----------


## (قوت القلوب)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههه


مواقفكم عجييييييييييبة

----------


## قطوه_دلوعه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
ههههههه
هههه
هه


كشخه والله


عقبال ما نعرس احنا بعد ^_^

----------


## حياة القمر

ما شاء الله عليكم ... كل موقف احلى عن الثاني .... بصراحه ذبحتوني من الضحك ...الله يعطيكم ألف عافيه

----------


## أم برهووم

انا عاد ف يوم الملجه وكشيء طبيعي اول مره اشوف الحبيب هو من الاحراج كله يبتسم وانا مبوزه اتقولين عندي عزا (بسم الله علينا)..المهم ويا الوقت اللي يلبسني فيه الحلج ف اذني..وهو يحاول ويحاول وانا من الزيغه اتراقل..وشوي بصيح لانه يقترب وانا احاول ابتعد ويمط اذني ...
اتخيلوا شو صار..القطعه اللي ورا اللي يسكرون فيها اطيييييييح ف النص ف ستياني...فستاني عباره عن قميص وتنوره والصدر اشوي مفتووح..

هو من الفشله بحركه لا اراديه طلع لسانه..وانا بغيت اصيح من الفشله عطيته ظهري واسمع كل الحريم يقولون اويه طاح ف ستيانها...والكل عاد يحاول يطلعه وانا بغيت اصارخ خلاص خلاص روحي بطلعه عنبو استوا بير الكل يغرف منه...

وكل هالفضايح طالعه ف شريط الفيديو..

----------


## حصووووووه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بموت من الضحك والله انك سوالف

----------


## romana

انا بخبركم قصة اخت ريلي ..عاد تم العرس على خير وروحنا تعبانين وهي قضت الليه مع ريلها في الفندق ..وتمت الدخله هناك المهم ثاني يوم الا المعرس متصل ويقول نحن بالمستشفى العروس تعبانه وتصيح وايد ...المهم امشلت الارض وانحطت وركض عالمستشفى والافكار الزينه والخبيثه تدور في رأسنا كلنا ..

المهم وصلنا وكانت الدكتوره هنديه وموجوده عندها والمعرس...والكل يسأل خير وسلامات شو اللي صار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الدكتوره تمت تضحك وتقول اظني انها مثقله بالعشى والدخله بعدها فتجمعت عندها غازات قويه وما كان في مجال تطلع هالغازات بس الحين عطيناها ابره والحين (سوي زرطططط يصير تمام)..

المضحك في الموضوع انها مسكينه كانت راقده من التعب والصياح ولا حاسه فينا ...,وقام مفعول الابره ونحن عدالها وتخيلوا منظرنا ومنظر ويهه المعرس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اعاصير وفيضانات ورعود ....المهم من كثر ما الضحك بينفجر من وجوهنا والكل مستحي شردنا ونحن اونا نترحم لحالها وطحنا عند الباب كعكععكعكعكعكعكعكعكع ومن شكل المعرس اللي ذبحنا اكثر وحس انه له ذنب في حالتها..ودوم نذكرها بالسالفه ونموت من الضحك .

تحياتي

----------


## Rous

:12 (3):   :12 (3):   :12 (3):   :12 (3):

----------


## عيون_الورد

> انا بخبركم قصة اخت ريلي ..عاد تم العرس على خير وروحنا تعبانين وهي قضت الليه مع ريلها في الفندق ..وتمت الدخله هناك المهم ثاني يوم الا المعرس متصل ويقول نحن بالمستشفى العروس تعبانه وتصيح وايد ...المهم امشلت الارض وانحطت وركض عالمستشفى والافكار الزينه والخبيثه تدور في رأسنا كلنا ..
> 
> المهم وصلنا وكانت الدكتوره هنديه وموجوده عندها والمعرس...والكل يسأل خير وسلامات شو اللي صار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> الدكتوره تمت تضحك وتقول اظني انها مثقله بالعشى والدخله بعدها فتجمعت عندها غازات قويه وما كان في مجال تطلع هالغازات بس الحين عطيناها ابره والحين (سوي زرطططط يصير تمام)..
> 
> المضحك في الموضوع انها مسكينه كانت راقده من التعب والصياح ولا حاسه فينا ...,وقام مفعول الابره ونحن عدالها وتخيلوا منظرنا ومنظر ويهه المعرس ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اعاصير وفيضانات ورعود ....المهم من كثر ما الضحك بينفجر من وجوهنا والكل مستحي شردنا ونحن اونا نترحم لحالها وطحنا عند الباب كعكععكعكعكعكعكعكعكع ومن شكل المعرس اللي ذبحنا اكثر وحس انه له ذنب في حالتها..ودوم نذكرها بالسالفه ونموت من الضحك .
> ...


اوويه فشله 

موقف لا تحسد عليييييييييييه 

بنات لا تثقلون ف العشى بليزززززززززز خلونا مستورين

----------


## عيون_الورد

ام برهوم خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

خخخخخخ احلى شيء ان مسجل خخخخخخخ للذكرى طبعا ههههههه

----------


## "مرحبانيه"

نصايح حق الي بيزوجن اول شي كلن قبل الزفه 
ثاني شي لاتقلن وايد

----------


## waaw

كاني خبله جالسه اضحك والكل حوالي يسال وش فيج 

سوالففكم خبال .........

متابعه كملوا

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور وننتظر رد البقيه

----------


## الشموع

مشكوره أختي شيامي .... الفكره الحلوه ب هالملف

----------


## ام شواخه

*تـــم التعديــــل طلبــــــا من العضـــــوه*

----------


## ام شواخه

*تـــم التعديــــل طلبــــــا من العضـــــوه*

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

*واااااااااااو الله خبال سوالفكم عيبتني 
والله موتوني من الضحك
يالله بقولكم كل شي ان شاء الله ف وقته ولما ايني النصيب خخ 
الله يدوم عليكم السعاده 
وعساكم ع القوه دوم

أختكم
ماسة شرجاويه*

----------


## لمياء44

اب اب

----------


## Cute_Barbie

up
up
up

----------


## waaw

انا باقول لكم عن موقف صار لي من يومين يوم كنت عندكم بدبي 

زوجي نزلني الفندق وكان جايه واحد من ربعه جالسين في اللوبي وانا وصلت الغرفه اكتشفت ان تيلفوني الاساسي من بلادي مش موجود معي 
المهم واتصل على زوجي من تيلفوني الاماراتي جان اقول له اتصدق شكلي نسيت تيلفوني بمول الامارات بالكوفي شوب الفلاني 
عصب جان يقول شلون ما تنتبهين الله يهديج 
المهم وانا من الروع اتصل واتصل واتصل واتصل على خطي اللي ضايع ابغي اكلم اي حد يلقاه 

جان يرد علي واحد من الهنود يقول هيه مدام شو تبغى ؟
قلت له : لو سمحت وين حصلت الرقم هذا رقمي 
رد: مول اوف ذا ايميريت 
قلت له : بليز ايم ذا اونر اوف ذا فون pleas i am the owner of the phone 
رد : يو ار لاير قو تو بوليس 
وانا هني الدم اختزن براسي حسيت اني كلمه زياده وباصيح التيلفون فيه صور واشياء خاصه 
انا اكتب كل شي بالمسودات اللي بتيلفوني فإذا ضاع مصيبه 
المهم يابنات انا اصرخ على الهندي والهندي يقول NO No NO 
تفاجأت بزوجي داخل علي الغرفه والتيلفون على اذنه وفطسان من الضحك وهو يقول نونونو وااانا من هول المصيبه حتى صوت زوجي ما عرفته 
وجلس من ذاك اليوم الى اليوم يعايرني من قائل العباره i am the owner of the phone 

على فكره لقى التيلفون بالسياره  :Smile:

----------


## نظر عينه

ههههههههه

الله يستـــــــــــر

ان شاء الله ما يصير الا الخيــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## قلب الشمال

انا ما اتسلطت الزكمه على ريلي الا يوم العرس
الخشم احمر جنه حاطينه في ثلاجه
الله لا يراويكم الصور ...خخخخخخخخ....صدق شكله هلكان
وطبعا ليلة العرس نتطالع بعض من بعيد 
خاطره يقرب بس خايف يعاديني

----------


## أم المر

ههههههههههههه انا في ليله الدخله حادره بتسبح والي اعرفه قالولي انه ريلي فالصاله يالس وطبعا انا كنت فالحمام ونسيت ثيابي فالحجره جان الف عمري بفوده وقلت هو يالس فالصاله يعني ما بيجوفني ويوم ظهرت الا الحبيب يالس فالحجره وشو الويه ما قفط ورد ريوس ورض باب الحمام رضه ونا مستحيه يالسه فالحمام اشويه وبصيح يالسه اقول وافضحيتي جافني ونا هب كاشخه هههههههههههههه هو يدق الباب بطلي الباب ونا ما توايب عليه جان يقولي الين متى بتيلسين فالحمام المهم سبحت وتعدلت وظهرت ونا امشي صوب الصاله جي ما ينشب الروب في طرف القنفه فيها شي شرات الحديد ديزاين ظاهر وينطر قميص النوم وتخيلو عاده من الغيض الي فيه صحت جدامه هو يقولي خلاص يا حبيبي لا تصيحين الا قميص نوم وباجر بناخذلج غيره هههههههههههههههههه يوم تعيس كان

----------


## علياء 3

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ههههههههههههههههههه موتوني من الضحك في نص اليل الله يستر ؟..........
الي بعدوووووووووو

----------


## المخروشه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشالله عليكن ذبحتني من الضحك قاعده اضحك واقول حق ربيعاتي عن المواقف 


الله يهنيكن انشالله

----------


## ام سرور

انا صارلي موقف في شهر العسل لما كنا في حديقه الطيور في ماليزيا كنت تعبانه جان يقولي اشلج قلت له هيه وبعد ما شلني كان في مجموعه سياح يطالعوناويعلقون وانا مستحيه جان تزلق ريل زوجي ونطيح ذيك الطيحه المحترمه انا وياه ....

----------


## شيامي

اشكركم ع المرور حبايبي

----------


## *عســـولة*

up
up
up

----------


## 9sudfa

> انا صارلي موقف في شهر العسل لما كنا في حديقه الطيور في ماليزيا كنت تعبانه جان يقولي اشلج قلت له هيه وبعد ما شلني كان في مجموعه سياح يطالعوناويعلقون وانا مستحيه جان تزلق ريل زوجي ونطيح ذيك الطيحه المحترمه انا وياه ....


حبوبة والله انتي -- الله يسعدكم  :Amen:

----------


## Gala Uae.

للرفع

----------


## لمياء44

اب اب

----------


## البزيا

الله يسعدكم ان شاء الله .. ويرزقكم بالذريه الصالحه ,,

انا بعدني ماياني سعيد الحظ دعواتكن

 :Smile:

----------


## الشموع

نترياااااااااااااااا العرايس الجدد

----------


## waaw

اب اب اب

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

فوق فوق

----------


## أم الكندي

للأسف قريت الموضوع متأخر

عني فيوم الملجة بعد ماقعدنا مع بعض وكان أول مرة يشوفني بعد شوفة الخطبه ماراضي يروح قعد ليم الساعة 4 وامي برا الغرفة تترياه يروح عقب امه يت قالت له يالله تعال باجر قالهم لا روحو انتو واهو اللي يايبهم راح وداهم البيت ورجع ويطالعني مامصدق وانا ابغيه يطلع عسب انفجر ضحك عليه المهم لما طلع بيروح خلاص طلعت وراه اوصله لباب الصالة اهو يمشي جدامي ويطالعني ليم وصل باب الحوش واهو يطالعني مايطالع جدامه ليم خبط براسه باب الحوي عاد صج مت من الضحك عليه واهو استحى خخخخخخخ ولليوم نتذكر ونضحك وامه تقولي لما يانا البيت يقول لهم اول مرة اشوف وحدة جي عيونها حواجبها شعرها خشمها ماخلا شي ماتمدحه فيج ..

----------


## %Om_Khalid%

ام الكندي هههههههه حليله ريلج عيل كان ذايب الريال من اول يوم وعيونه اكيد قلوب في قلوب هههههههه الله يسعدكم

يلا البقية وينكم

----------


## أم الكندي

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## بلدان

:12 (46):  ذكرتونا ... بالايام الخوالي ...... كنا طالعين انا وبو الشباب ..اول ايام الزواج ...كنا رادين من دبي .. والجو في السياره ربييييييع وكله رومنسيه وكلام حلوووووو..خذني الجو ..وجان اميل على بو الشباب بحط راسي على جتفه .. :13 (5):  ....وبالغلط ركبتي على ( الجير) مال السياره وغيرته ... :12 (85):  ..وشو انحرجت ... شوي وبصيح .. :12 (46):  ..حتى السياره طلعت صوووت..بس عجب تمينا نظحك على السالفه...

----------


## قلب دار الحي

> انا صارلي موقف في شهر العسل لما كنا في حديقه الطيور في ماليزيا كنت تعبانه جان يقولي اشلج قلت له هيه وبعد ما شلني كان في مجموعه سياح يطالعوناويعلقون وانا مستحيه جان تزلق ريل زوجي ونطيح ذيك الطيحه المحترمه انا وياه ....


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدق الله يعينكم على هالموقف هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اسويرا

> ذكرتونا ... بالايام الخوالي ...... كنا طالعين انا وبو الشباب ..اول ايام الزواج ...كنا رادين من دبي .. والجو في السياره ربييييييع وكله رومنسيه وكلام حلوووووو..خذني الجو ..وجان اميل على بو الشباب بحط راسي على جتفه .. ....وبالغلط ركبتي على ( الجير) مال السياره وغيرته ... ..وشو انحرجت ... شوي وبصيح .. ..حتى السياره طلعت صوووت..بس عجب تمينا نظحك على السالفه...


ههههههههههههههههههههه الله ستر  :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## براجيل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههه
مت من الضحك ، ربي يحفظكن ويحفظ بيوتكن وازواجكن وفرحة دايمة ان شاء الله

----------


## اسويرا

وهههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يلا نبغي مواقف زياده

----------


## لمياء44

وينكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## خسوووفه

> خواتي والله الموضوع وصاحبه فكرة هذا الموضوع رائعين ....والله اني مت من الضحك على بعض المواقف لدرجه ان بناتي ركضن صوبي ويسألني شو صاير شو السالفه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> عالعموم انا بخبركم سالفتي بس ايام الملجه ...عاد تعرفون الدلع وكيلو المكياج واختكم من الجيل القديم اللي ممنوع عندهم المكياج ويوم عاد ملجت بديت احط شوي بس يوم يزورنا بو الشباب وهو من دبي وانا من العين يعني هو شايف الموضه والمكياج على اصوله وانا (حيريه)قبل موب الحين ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المهم في يوم انا راقده والاخ اتصل انه جاي عندنا وقريب البيت وانا نجزت اتسبح وعدل الكشه وللأسف كانت ليتات الحجره محترقه الا ليت واحد يشتغل في الثريه مالت الحجره ..وقمت اتفنن بالمكياج وحط وحط وشوفه خفيف ما يبين وكله كوم واحمر الخدود كوم.......
> ونسيت اخبركم عاد الشعر طويل ونوعيه جافه خاصه بعد الحمام وانا نسيت عمري وخليته مفلول وكان خرسان ويبين ناعم ودهنته عشان لا يجفط...............خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
> 
> طلعت عنده بسرعه وامي تجهز الشاي يعني محد شافني قبل ما ادخل المجلس والمهم كنت ادلع وارد الخصلات لوراء واشوف بوالشباب يطالعني وفي ضحكه بويهه وانا ما شي ثقه بجمالي ومكياجي...:1 (36): :1 (36): :1 (36): وسألني منو مسولج المكياج وبثقه قلت انا عيبنك ..رد وقال زوين بس زياده شوي اكيد ماخذتنه من مجله مصريه وضحك ويقول حلوه حلوه ويرد يضحك وانا غبيه ما فهمت قصده... 
> 
> ...



جتلتني من ضحك اول مره اضحك جيه ...

----------


## غاية الضوء

المرحبـــأنية موتيني من الضحـــــك ،، وبــأجي البنات سوالفكن تضحك بعدد .. ^_^

الله يهنيكم يارب

----------


## لمياء44

اب اب

----------


## أم مغاوي

هل من مزيد ^__^

----------


## لمياء44

وينكم بنات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسويرا

رفع رفع

----------


## لمياء44

بنات وينكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ميمي22222

أنا ما إستوالي شي الحمد لله بس إختي وهي رايحه الفندق ومنسجمين ما شاء الله هههههههههشان إطيح الرموش مالها عويها وهي الحبيبه ماتدري واللا الحبيب يفتح عيونه وينقز من الزيغه إتحسبه صرصووووووور ههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااي

----------


## M!ss Nooty

Up 
Up 
Up 
Up

----------


## سكون دبي

استوالي موقف يوم كنا في شهر العسل في بيننج (ماليزيا)
طبعا أنا ما آكل sea food سرنا أنا ريلي مطعم سي فود وريلي طلب لوبستر بس هم نظامهم ان اييبونه وهو حي وانا من شفته جان أوقف فوق الكرسي تميت زايغة لأني أول مرة اشوف لوبستر حي جدامي وكل اللي في المطعم كانوا يضحكون عليه

----------


## thariya

أاااااااااااااااااااااه انذبحت من الضحك وتعبت...............

نبا زيادة

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

هههههههه

----------


## وداد القلب

> انا عاد ف يوم الملجه وكشيء طبيعي اول مره اشوف الحبيب هو من الاحراج كله يبتسم وانا مبوزه اتقولين عندي عزا (بسم الله علينا)..المهم ويا الوقت اللي يلبسني فيه الحلج ف اذني..وهو يحاول ويحاول وانا من الزيغه اتراقل..وشوي بصيح لانه يقترب وانا احاول ابتعد ويمط اذني ...
> اتخيلوا شو صار..القطعه اللي ورا اللي يسكرون فيها اطيييييييح ف النص ف ستياني...فستاني عباره عن قميص وتنوره والصدر اشوي مفتووح..
> 
> هو من الفشله بحركه لا اراديه طلع لسانه..وانا بغيت اصيح من الفشله عطيته ظهري* واسمع كل الحريم يقولون اويه طاح ف ستيانها...والكل عاد يحاول يطلعه وانا بغيت اصارخ خلاص خلاص روحي بطلعه عنبو استوا بير الكل يغرف منه...*
> وكل هالفضايح طالعه ف شريط الفيديو..


 :12 (13):  :12 (13):  :12 (13):  :12 (13):  :12 (13):  :12 (13):  
 :12 (3):  :12 (3):  :12 (3):  :12 (3):  :12 (3):

----------


## القلب الطيب

والله إني مت من الضحك ........

واااااااااااااااااااااااي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الله يسعد كل زوجين إن شاءالله ...

بعدني ما عرست ،، إن شاءالله بعد 3 شهوور ..

وإذا استوالي أي موقف راح أخبركم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دموع_الأسى

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

واالله انكم سواالف  :Smile:  

الله يهينكم ويسعدكم ياربي..

----------


## mona2020

بعد سنين من المشاكل ولين وافق الوالد على العرس وريلي مو مصدق في ليلة العرس كان ريلي مو مصدق عمره اني معاه في نفس المكان المهم كنت زايغه رقدنا وفي الصباح قمت بدري وتميت في صالة الجناح وفجأة ما اسمع الا الصريخ ويلي يزقرني بكل صوته وما وقف صراخ جان ادخل الحجرة خايفه ما ادري شو الي مستوي ولا ينط ابو الشباب و يحظني يقول تحسبت البارحه وكل الي فيها حلم مو حقيقه كنت بتخبل والحبيبه تبونها تسكت خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ والحين كل ما تستوي مشكله اتم اعايره اقوله ما ادري من الي كان بيتخبل.

ثاني يوم بعد العرس سرنا فندق في دبي وفجأه عورني ضرسي وتميت حالتي حاله جان يروح الصيدليه وتشوفون المخدر الي فيه شي طويل يرشون به على الضرس تم يرشرش لين ما تخدرت اسناني كلهن وحلجي وبغيت اموت.
والله يسعد الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## لون الحزن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## مريم 23

:1 (84): باقوللكم شو صار لي بس مب سوالف شهر العسل عقب بخبركم شو صار بشهر العسل...هذا عقب تقريبا شهرين من العرس....الحبايبرايحين فندق ..... واتعرفون بعده المستحى موجود.....وانا ابغي اروح الحمام مب قادره؟؟؟؟؟استحي ادخل قدامه:1 (37): 

المهم نزلنا تحت نبغي نطلع...تشان اقوله ابغي ادخل حمام اللوبي ابغي اعدل شيلتي....هههههههههههه:22 (4): ....علثه عسب اروح الحمام بغيت اصيح من كثر ما اميوده عمري من الليله الماضيه....
المهم الحبيبه دخلت الحمام......وانا في حال سبيلي داخل الحجيرة مالت الحمام...اسمع حد يدخل....طنشت وكملت شغلي...خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ...وب طني كان صدق معورني...كنا متعشين اكل ايراني الليله الفيتح ...وانا كل ما آكل ايراني يصيبني(عزكم الله) اسهااااال و ربع الاسهال....خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

طبعا قلت انا حمام واشعليه منو دخل ورايه يعني شو الواحد يسوي في الحمام؟؟؟خلي اللي دخلت تسمع اللي تسمعه......خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ


المهم خلصت المهمه...كعكعكعكععكعكعكعكعك...وغسلت ايدي ويالسه اعدل مكياجي....تشان ينفتح باب الستول الثاني...وبغى يغمى عليه....قولو منو شفت؟؟؟؟؟










ريلي طالع من الحمام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!خخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ




تشان يعصب عليه يقولي شو اتسوين في حمام الرياييل؟؟؟؟:1 (49): 

وانا شويه وبصيح:1 (36): :1 (36): 

المهم سكت وطلعنا......انا بالعمااااله صديت ورا الا اشوف لافته الحمام اللي كنت انا فيه......طلع صح حمام الحريم.....:1 (37): 
والحبيب هوه اللي غلطان
تشلن اسحبه و اراويه الصوره عاد هو حاول يعدل الموقف:1 (55): 
وانا ميته من الضحك:1 (33): 

تشان يقولي الصراحه من امس وانا بطني يعورني ومستحي اسير الحمام وانتي موجوده...فيوم رحتي الحمام قلت فرصه....وانا مسرع دخلت الحمام الغلط......:1 (45):

الحبيب كان نفس حالتي....ههههههههههههههههههههههههه:1 (84):


ولين الحين اذكره بالسافه يقولي استري عليه...عن الفضاااايح.....بس زين انه ما علق على شي سمعه يوم انا في الحمام اللي عداله.....ماله ويه.....هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه


والله انج جتلتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يني ضحك 
احلى حلى موقف

----------


## ريحانة الجنه

> انا يوم زواجي الحمد لله مر على خير بس لمل رحنا شهر العسل ماليزيا كنا في سانواي لاجون وهذاك اليوم كنت معصبه مره لان ابو الشباب يحب المغامرات ويحب اماكنهم الاثريه المهم نمشي وانا طبعا خايفه على الكشخه لان الجو حااااااااااار ورطوبه المهم كان يقول ابو الشباب تعالي خلينا نطلع على ...... وقبل لا يكمل كلامه قلت له لا لا قرف احس اني خست من كثر الحر ابي ارجع الفندق لكن الضغط موصل حده وكان اتركه وامشي بسرررررعه تعرفون مشيت المعصبه شلون كأنها عمياء المهم الا فيه درج صغير ما انتبهت له هذا كله وابو الشباب وراي حبيبتي انتظري وانا مو معطيته خبر كان اوصل للدرج وطررررررررررررررررررررررراخ على وجهي وكل الناس فقعوا ضحك وابو الشباب يقول بسم الله عليك عسى ما صار فيك شي لكن والله يا بنات ان وجهه من الضحك صار احمر على ازرق لانه كاتم الضحكه وانا ما عرفت القط وجهي من الفشيله قمت اصيح واقول ابي اروح لاهلي وللحين كل ما نتذكر نفقع ضحك.........



صراحه نقعتيني من الضحك

----------


## شيامي

هههههههههههههههه

----------


## ريحانة الجنه

> هههههههه من متى اتردد احط ولالا المشكله السالفتين احرج من الثانيه المهم كلهن في اول ايام
> 
> شهر العسل كان ثاني يوم يعني اليوم بنسافر وعيته وكان حوالي الساعه 11 وتعرفون عاد 
> 
> الاكل كان في الليل كله مشاوي وانا بطني حساس على طلوع تطلع غازات انا ناسيه السالفه 
> 
> نششته الصبح حوالي 11 يوم يت اقووووم بنزل من الشبريه مرتفعه شوي نزلت بسرعه 
> 
> وانا متوتره الا اسمع طررررررررررررر فهمتو عليه ؟ :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هب بس نقعتينا الا فطسطينا من الضحك والله اني يلست اضحك من خاطر صراحه موقف عجييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب ههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ¯`•.شوق_دبي¯`•.

*احم احم 
اسميني نقعت من الضحك 
بس موضوعي يصيح وايد بالنسبالي لان الموضوع سبب عقده فيني 
بس اللي بتقراه اكيد بتضحك لانه حاليا يضحك هههههههه طفنا الموقف 
المهم
كنا في اول اسبوعين من شهر العسل 
وكنت راجعه من برع ودخلت الحمام وانتوا بكرامه عشان اتسبح
وبالصدفه شفت اضافر ريولي طويله شويييييييييييييييه ولاني ماحب اشوفه جي
خذت مقراضه وبقصه احين وانا في البانيو نزلت تحت ماقعدت لا بس شوي موخيه عمري عشان اقصه واكمل سبوحي وانا اقصه اشوف ريولي طبعا بس ماكنت مسكره باب الحمام وريلي((زوجي)) يدري ماحب يدخل الحمام وانا داخل المهم جي شوي وارفع راسي واحصل ريلي((زوجي)) بكل برووده يطالعني وهو سااااااااااااكت وانا مب حاسه بوجوده الا من رفعت راسي بالصدفه وجي ماصرخ هاك الصرخه وشوي ادوخ واطيح وقمت ارتجف من الخوف والمستحى وهو بروحه زاغ من صراخي ما كان متوقع اللي صار هههههههههههههههه حليله كسر خاطري 
المهم ماكملت سباحتي وشلاني عالفراش وارتجف والله العظيم اني ميته من الخوف واصيح صياح كني ياهل وارتجف احاول اسكت مب قادره وهو المسكين يمين يسار سكتي خلاص ماصار شي وانا ماشي ميته ومنتهيه والله العظيم اتذكر اني ماقمت اقدر ارقد بالليل الا والليت مفتوح مع التلفزيون حاطه قناة شارجه عقب الساعه 12 مادري 2 يحطون قرآن عقب ارقد يوم احس براحه ولا كملتها واتصلت في امي وامه افتن على ريلي وهم باردين يضحكون عليه وانا كملت 5 ايام وخايفه اتريا متى ارجع البلاد 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله صدق في الموقف نفسه تصير لنا سوالف عجييييبه وعقب نتذكر الموقف ونضحك على عمارنا
سبحان الله
وهاي سالفتي 
هي صح ماكملت عقب شهر ريلي سافر عني وانا بروحي في الغرفه بالليل وانا مب متعوده ارقد في غرفة كبييييره وايد وبروحي وكل شوي اتخيل حد معاي في الغرفه والله ورقادي كله كوابيس وانا كنت احس اني واعيه مب راده لاني احس اني احرك ايدي وراسي من الخوف عقب قمت ارقد مع خواتي ههههههههههه واشوي ارتاح شوفوا المصخره وين وصلتني اهئ اهئ
وسلامتك ادري طولت وايد بس سليتكم ادري*  :13 (28):

----------


## ¯`•.شوق_دبي¯`•.

> :1 (84): باقوللكم شو صار لي بس مب سوالف شهر العسل عقب بخبركم شو صار بشهر العسل...هذا عقب تقريبا شهرين من العرس....الحبايبرايحين فندق ..... واتعرفون بعده المستحى موجود.....وانا ابغي اروح الحمام مب قادره؟؟؟؟؟استحي ادخل قدامه:1 (37): 
> 
> المهم نزلنا تحت نبغي نطلع...تشان اقوله ابغي ادخل حمام اللوبي ابغي اعدل شيلتي....هههههههههههه:22 (4): ....علثه عسب اروح الحمام بغيت اصيح من كثر ما اميوده عمري من الليله الماضيه....
> المهم الحبيبه دخلت الحمام......وانا في حال سبيلي داخل الحجيرة مالت الحمام...اسمع حد يدخل....طنشت وكملت شغلي...خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ...وب طني كان صدق معورني...كنا متعشين اكل ايراني الليله الفيتح ...وانا كل ما آكل ايراني يصيبني(عزكم الله) اسهااااال و ربع الاسهال....خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> طبعا قلت انا حمام واشعليه منو دخل ورايه يعني شو الواحد يسوي في الحمام؟؟؟خلي اللي دخلت تسمع اللي تسمعه......خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> 
> المهم خلصت المهمه...كعكعكعكععكعكعكعكعك...وغسلت ايدي ويالسه اعدل مكياجي....تشان ينفتح باب الستول الثاني...وبغى يغمى عليه....قولو منو شفت؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


الله يقطع سوالفج والله بغيت اموت من الضحك كني خبلهبروحي اصرخ في الغرفه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رقبتي عورتني من الضحك شوي وبطيح من جسمي

----------


## ¯`•.شوق_دبي¯`•.

*تذكرت موقف في تايلند مع اخوي وريلي
كنا رايحين مول وفي هالمول كانوا مسوين معرض للكيمرات
وانا من الوناسه وكثر حبي للكيمرات قاعده اشوف وكل عقلي صوب الكيمرات اشوف واحد ورا الثاني كني ماشوف شي غيره المهم ريلي ركب الدري المتحرك وناداني وانا لحقته واخوي ورايه وحنا نصعد فوق شوي شوي وانا مندمجه من فوق اشوف العرض تحتي 
لين وصل الدري اخر شي للطابق الثاني وانا مادري ومارفعت ريولي 
وجي ماطيح ثلاث مرات مره الاولى خفيفه والمره الثانيه شوي اخس وعقب صدق بغيت اطيح عويهي ولا ريلي يركض ويمسكني واخوي منطر عليه من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه
ومن القفطه خشيت ويهي تحت باطه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
واسحبه اقرب محل*

----------


## Meerah

والله اني بمووووووووووووووت من الضحك .... يالسه اقرا واضحك وامايه تطالعني ... تقولي تخبلت البنيه ...

هذا الفراغ ومايسويه ... يلسه في البيت على الفاضي ... لا شغله ولا مشغله ... ادخل النت وبس


بس والله صدق اني ضحكت من خاطريه ....

----------


## kholud2008

الله يسعد ويهني كل عروسين ويرزق كل بنت الزوج الصالح اللي يسعدها

----------


## رووضه

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## Cindrella

يا حليلكم بنات عها السواليف...

راح اموت من الضحك.....

----------


## همس الإمارات

ههههههههههههه

----------


## REEMAZ-UAE

الله يسعد الجميع  :Smile:

----------


## حفيدة زايد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## وسط العين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انكن سوالف مت من الضحك
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ











اب اب

----------


## بنت المهري

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
وناااااااااااااااااااااااسه بس سالفه الضراااااااااااااط غريييييييييييييييبه وفضيييييييييييييييحه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اللي بعدوووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## •.·° دلال °·.•

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه :13 (6): ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
فديتكن يالغاليات
والله إنكن هلكتنني من الضحك :12 (13):  بعدني في صـ29 بس شكلي مابروم اكمل سوالفكن اليوم 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
هلكت م الضحك وبطني عورني  :13 (32):

----------


## غلا القلب

_والله العظيم هلكت من الضحك 
وأحس إني من زمان ما ضحكت بهالطريقه 

والطامه الكبرى إني في الدوام وأحاول أيود عمري مب رايمه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_

----------


## ktkooota_dxb

وانا بقولكم عن موقفي بس بعدني مالجه...عزكم الله كنت ماكله ع الفطور سمبوسه وتعرفون السمبوسه متروس فيه دهن..
قبل لا اروح بيت اهل ريلي ..كنت ما كله سمبوسه...عادمن وصلت بيتهم اشوي واحس الاكل امثجل علي ..اول ما دخلت الحمام اسمع صوت التلفزيون عالي اتاري ريلي ما يبا يسمع صوتي وانا ارجع ههههه...وطبعا سويتها...وبعدين يلست عند امه انسولف وانسولف مره وحده حسيت عوار ف بطني عوار من الخاطر ما قدرت احرك عمري ...وعقبها عرفت انه ياني اسهاااال ههههههههه.....عاد اتوهقت تعرفون الاسهار شو يسوي...وانا داخله غرفت ريلي وانا مووول ويهي اصفر من العوار...شفت ريلي يغسل ويها في الحمام...على طوول ما قدرت استحمل جان اقوول حق ريلي اطلع من الحمام يقولي ليش..قلتله بسرررعه وهوو ولا ع البال يقولي ليش عاد انا اضطرت اقوله وجان اقوله احس فيني اسهاال .....والله لا يرويكم كيييف قفط من الفشله لا وبعد يوم قلتله تم يضحك يقولي ادخلي فديتج هههههههههههه



وهاي السالفه

----------


## ولوف

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


الصراحه قريت كل المواقف والله ذبحتنيييييييييييييييييييييي من الضحك

الله يستر مابا اي موقف محرج يصييييييير لي لكن مضحك عادي 



بس والله ذكريات رووووووووعه 



هل من مزيييييييد ؟

----------


## شعري غافه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههههه كح كح كح كح كح كح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كله صوب والي يدشون ايسوون بلاوي فالحمام صوب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه اي بطني

----------


## 3ali_mustwaha

هههههههههههههههههههههه بموووووووت من الضحك شو ها كله ضراط ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

كملن كشخه 

الله يستر اخاف باجر ابتلي شراتكن ههههههههههههههه

----------


## المنقبة

و الله سوالفكم تضحك وايد الله يسعدكم

----------


## cheep

سوالفكم تمووووت ظحك تبوولة ومرت سلطان صدق نقعت ظحك عليج وغيرج وايدات مووووات يظحكن ولا ام دبله وام اعلان برينقلز كككككككككك

----------


## همس الكلام

مواقفكم حلووه بصراحه


ربي يهنيكم ويسعدكم دوووم ..

----------


## عناقيد حلم

ههههههههههه سوالفكم واللله حلوه عيل سمعوا سالفتي .... 


انا الله يسلمكم يوم عرسي ركبت لي اظافر صناعيه عشان ايدي اتكون حلوه ... لاني من كثر ما كنت متوتره من العرس كلت كل ظفوري خخخخخ فأختي قالت لي ماشي غير اظافر تركيب ... انزين وانا طبعا حاطه في بالي انه يوم العرس بيخلص بشيلهم ... ويوم خلصنا تصوير وغيره واختلينا ... اوني رحت اسبح واتزهب واتكشخ وعاد ابا اشيل الاظافر بل بل لاصقيين لصقه وريلي يترياني اونه بنصلي ويا بعض ركعتين لانها من سنه الرسول ص واقول اويييه كيف اتوضا ماينقبل وحااااولت اقولكم بشتى الطرق ... تميت اكثر عن ساعه وريلي يترياني ومتلهف يشوفني واخر شي خذت مقراضه وقصريتهم على الاقل ... والصراحه لين يومكم هذا مادري صلاتي مقبوله شو السالفه تميت كمن يوم احاول لين رابع يوم ينكن الاظافر انشلت ... بس ماخبرت ريلي ليش متأخره هالكثر في الحمام خخخخخ  :Smile:  ... بس احسن خليته يتشوق وايد ههههههه

----------


## مرحبا

صدق المواقف اضحك
انا استوالي بــــــــــــــــــس سر ما اقوله

----------


## $bano0ota$

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقف عجيييييبه .. بس ان شاء الله ما تصير لي لوووول

----------


## احبه موت

لررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## 9sudfa

> الله يسعد ويهني كل عروسين ويرزق كل بنت الزوج الصالح اللي يسعدها


آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## نورالصبر

مواقفكم تحفة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## اليــــوازي

> بخبركم شو صار ويايه ... يمكن خامس يوم .. يالسه اسولف ويا ريلي .. رن الموبايل ... راح ريلي يبا ياخذه .. كانت امي تتصل .. وشكله يبا يستهبل عليها .. حاولت اخذ الموبايل قبله .. خطبت فيه وضرب براسه على طرف الكوميدينو .. وانفلع ... ( يعني موب وايد انفتح شوي .. على شوية دم .. على ورمه تمت اسبوع وشوي .. بس )
> 
> انحرجت منه ... ومن اهله .. ومن اهلي ...


هههههههههههههههه

الصراحه فطستيني من الضحك هههههههههه

----------


## حياة القمر

ماشاء الله عليكم .....الله يسعدكم دوم

----------


## nora123

ههههههههه كلها مواقف الصراحه تموت من الضحك

----------


## Miss Cavalli

لوووووووووول متابعه

----------


## ام زايد9

أنا استوت لي ثلاث مواقف في يوم العرس أول موقف يوم دخل ريلي القاعه مع اخوانه وعيال عمه ووو.. غطتني اختي بقطعه بيضه للأسف وهي ماتدري غطت ويهي وراسي بس ايدي اليمين والرقبة والصدر ماغطتهم من الربشة وثاني موقف دخل ريلي الحمام يريد يتسبح فجأه رش عليه ماي حار واحمر جسمه كامل ومسك عمره ثالث موقف صباحية العرس كنا يالسين أنا وريلي في الصالة يعني في السويت اللي حاجزينه في الفندق أنا كنت لابسة روب وريلي عدالي فجأه دخل علينا الهاوس كيبينك يعني الريال اللي ينظف الغرف ونازعه ريلي وعصب عليه وتأسفت إدارة الفندق

----------


## ام مريم 1

أنا بعد صار لي موقف مضحك يوم العرس قلت له خلنا نسير نتصور في استوديو قبل الحفلة لاني ما كنت يايبه مصورة فأول ما مر علي رحت اركب السيارة و من كثر ما كنت مستحية و متوترة سلمت و يلست و هو يالس يقول لحظة لحظة و انا من كثر ما متوترة ما أسمع هههههههه الا و شوي يقول انت يالسة على نظارتي واااااااااو القفطة يوم عاد قمت من على الكرسي الا اشوف النظارة معوايه ههههه انفعصت و من هالموقف ما قدرت حتى أتصور صورت صورتين و رجعت البيت و لليوم محتفظ بالنظارة و دوم يذكرني فيها.

----------


## ام مياري

> بعدني مالجه بس استوالي موقفين في اول يوم الملجه،،
> 
> يوم كنا في الحفله كنا نقطع الكيك وجان اخيسه بالكيك،،،
> 
> وبحركه لا اراديه قمت ومسحت الكريم والكيك عن كندورته،،،هههههههه
> 
> وفي اول زياره له عندي كنت بصب له قهوه،،،
> 
> وكنت مستحيه جان اصب له القهوه واعطيه وعقب عطيته صحن في كيك،،،
> ...





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ضحكتيني

----------


## سماء الحب

يلا عاد كملن سوالفكن تراها اجنن وخاصه هذيج السوالف

----------


## سيده طموحه

> أنا بعد صار لي موقف مضحك يوم العرس قلت له خلنا نسير نتصور في استوديو قبل الحفلة لاني ما كنت يايبه مصورة فأول ما مر علي رحت اركب السيارة و من كثر ما كنت مستحية و متوترة سلمت و يلست و هو يالس يقول لحظة لحظة و انا من كثر ما متوترة ما أسمع هههههههه الا و شوي يقول انت يالسة على نظارتي واااااااااو القفطة يوم عاد قمت من على الكرسي الا اشوف النظارة معوايه ههههه انفعصت و من هالموقف ما قدرت حتى أتصور صورت صورتين و رجعت البيت و لليوم محتفظ بالنظارة و دوم يذكرني فيها.


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه

----------


## سيده طموحه

انا مره استوالي هالموقف وانا ايام الملجه كنت يالسه ويا ريلي في السياره في كراج بيتنا المهم يت اختي تباني ونزلت من السياره ارمسها وكنت حاطه ايدي فوق دريشة السياه ريلي من دون مايشوف رفع الدريشه مال السياره وقفل على صبعي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه
وهو ماكان يشوووف
وانا مستحيه اقوله نزل الدريشه عشان اشل صبعي ويوم شفت عمري خلاص شوي وتنزل الصيحه قلتله نزل الدريشه 
عااااد هو مات من الضحك

----------


## Girle-91

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يحليلج

----------


## لوميه حلوه

والله يا اخت am Rakan ضحكتيني وعسى الله يسعدج معااه طول العمر

----------


## s n f o r a

..



صراحه سوالفكن حلوه.. وتجتل ضحك 

الله يديم عليكن السعاده والفرحه دايما..

والله يرزقني ويرزق كل بنيه.. الزوج الصالح

----------


## غلا الدنيا

انا الموقف اللي ستوالي يوم سرنا الفجيره اونه مستانسين سايرين البحر جان ييجدم ريلي السياره وغرز خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ويوم بغينا انطلع السياره تمت تنزل تحت واما طاعت تطلع وريلي مفتشل وانا ميته من الضحك ويقولي سكتي وانا اضحك اخر شي تم بروحه يضحك وياي خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ويا ريال وساعدنه وطلعنا والله وناسه ذكرتوني

----------


## سديم الذكر

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يسعدكن ويرزق بناتنا وبنات المسلمين بالازواج الصالحين

----------


## ام مريم 1

ها ماشي جديد؟؟؟

----------


## 3yo0on_Al_Maha

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله موتني من الضحــــــك...

يالله نترقب يديكن...خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ان شاء الله اذا اذكرت شئ بقولكن..

----------


## شيامي

هههههههههههههه... اسمي مواقفكم خلتني افطس من الضحك...


يالله نتريا مواقف البقيه

----------


## جنونيـه

> خواتي والله الموضوع وصاحبه فكرة هذا الموضوع رائعين ....والله اني مت من الضحك على بعض المواقف لدرجه ان بناتي ركضن صوبي ويسألني شو صاير شو السالفه ؟؟؟؟
> 
> عالعموم انا بخبركم سالفتي بس ايام الملجه ...عاد تعرفون الدلع وكيلو المكياج واختكم من الجيل القديم اللي ممنوع عندهم المكياج ويوم عاد ملجت بديت احط شوي بس يوم يزورنا بو الشباب وهو من دبي وانا من العين يعني هو شايف الموضه والمكياج على اصوله وانا (حيريه)قبل موب الحين ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> المهم في يوم انا راقده والاخ اتصل انه جاي عندنا وقريب البيت وانا نجزت اتسبح وعدل الكشه وللأسف كانت ليتات الحجره محترقه الا ليت واحد يشتغل في الثريه مالت الحجره ..وقمت اتفنن بالمكياج وحط وحط وشوفه خفيف ما يبين وكله كوم واحمر الخدود كوم.......
> ونسيت اخبركم عاد الشعر طويل ونوعيه جافه خاصه بعد الحمام وانا نسيت عمري وخليته مفلول وكان خرسان ويبين ناعم ودهنته عشان لا يجفط...............خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
> 
> طلعت عنده بسرعه وامي تجهز الشاي يعني محد شافني قبل ما ادخل المجلس والمهم كنت ادلع وارد الخصلات لوراء واشوف بوالشباب يطالعني وفي ضحكه بويهه وانا ما شي ثقه بجمالي ومكياجي...:1 (36): :1 (36): :1 (36): وسألني منو مسولج المكياج وبثقه قلت انا عيبنك ..رد وقال زوين بس زياده شوي اكيد ماخذتنه من مجله مصريه وضحك ويقول حلوه حلوه ويرد يضحك وانا غبيه ما فهمت قصده... 
> 
> ...



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخ بطني قسم بالله اني هلكت من الضحك ما اتخيل شكلج كيف كان وانتي داخله عليه ابثقه..
الله يهنيكن يالمعرسات وتكوون حياتكن كلها افراح..
تحيـااااااااااتي

----------


## o-lady-o

شووووووووووووو خلصت الموااااااااااقف

يالله نتريااا

صح الله يسعدكم ويا رياااااااااييلكم

----------


## كعبية

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة سوالفكم

----------


## كعبية

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههه



خلاص بطني عورررررررررررررررررررررني من الضحك



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## um a7mad1

amrakan 
والله موووووووووتيني من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه

----------


## saralill

> مواقفكن كلها تموت من الضحك اما انا صارت لي سوالف ليلة الملجه بعد ماملج علينا المليج كنت مع ريلي والاهل يعني تعرفون جو الفرحه يى ابو زوجي عشان ايسلم عليي ياربيييييييييي ماقدر اتذكر الموقف هو ماد يده مدددده طويله يبي ايسلم وانا منزله راسي وام زوجي تسحب ايدي وانا وانا ارد اضم ايدي بعدين ريلي خزرني وقال لي يالله فضيحة جدام الناس وسلمت عليه بعد عناء من الفشيله لان ابو زوجي شاب موكبير في السن فكنت وايد مستحيه منه وللحين يذكرون الموقف ويتمصخرون عليه والموقف الثاني كنا في شهر العسل في باريس سرنا حديقة ملاهي وركبنا لعبه اتيي دواووير متوسطه اتكفي يقعد في كل دويره شخصين المهم يلسنا انا وزجي ويى طفل اوروبي ويلس ويانا وكان ضعيف وايد المهم لحد هني الوضع عادي ههههههههه بعدين اشتغلت اللعبه هههههههه ياربي ماقدر بموت من الضحك يوم اشتغلت اللعبه كل شخص يتزحلق على الثاني اتخيلو في الدويره بس انا وريلي وها الياهل في وسطنا انرعص وانخبص وصار همبرجر وانا ميته من الضحك دموعي اتصب من الضحك لان انا اميل على الياهل وزجي ايحاول يبعدني عنه بس اللعبه اقوى منه وانا اطالع في ويه الياهل وهو مبقق عيونه ووييهه احمر حسيته بيموت الفقير ونزلنا من اللعبه وكنا عاطين حرمه اتصورنا فيديو ياربي والله للحين يوم اجوفه اموت ضحك بعدين قال ريلي خل نركب مره ثانيه وندور لنا ياهل نرعصه خخخخخخخ هههههههههه عن جد ضحكنا ضحك ذاك اليوم الله يدوم عليه وعليكن السعاده يارب


ااااااااااااااااااااااه يابطني لا مب قاااادرة خلاص بنفجر من الضحك.. عطوووونا زيادة

----------


## ام سلطان20

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## فاتنة

وناااااااسه سوالفكن عقباااالنا العازبااات ههههههه


يالله نبي اكثر .. برفع الموضوع

----------


## حزن قلبي

انا في شهر العسل كنا عدال النهر و طحت ثلاث مرات و ريلي يضحك عليي و خبر خواتي، و قالن عادي متعوديين.

----------


## ام نمر

أما أنا يوم عرسي دش ريلي الحجرة اللي أنا فيها عشان يتصور وياي .... 
الريال مستانس وتم يبحلق عيونه عالعروس .. وليش ماقامت المصورة تناديه بصوتها العالي يا جعفر ... يا جعفر ( اسم المعرس اللي كانت تصوره المصورة قبلنا بليلة ) قام ريلي من مكانه وقال وينه جعفر وينه هذا جعفر على باله ريال غريب دش علينا ... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهي تنادي وهو معصب يبي يشوف ها جعفر عشان يدوس ببطنه وأنا من الضحك مارمت اقوله أنها غلطانه باسمك ... بعد 5 دقايق استوعب أنه هو جعفر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فلور

بصراحة ميتة من الضحك الله يسعدكم ويرد زوجي الى حضني عاجلا غير اجل

----------


## ام غريبه

توني تذكرت موقف بعد شهر العسل و انا في قسمي في بيت ريلي 
و هو يداوم طول الاسبوع و ما يرجع الا خميس و جمعه
المهم كنت طول الليل اسمع اصوات و حركه الفليل و ما اقدر ارقد لين بعدين اكتشفت ان عندي فار خخخخخخخخخخخخ اسميني خفت ما ادخل الغرفه و لا الحمام عزكم الله الا و انا ادق الباب ......استاذن اون عشان يطلع خخخخخخخخخخخ
المهم كمل في القسم اسبوعين و كل ما اي ريلي يدوره ما يحصله و اخر شي اتفقنا ان نحط ضمغ الفيران و نحط له بسكوت و تم 3 ايام و زخينه و ريلي كان محد رايح دوامه هذيج الليله اسمين وعيت الصبح الساعه 5.00 و حصلت الفار صغيرون ....ووع الحين خفت ...و احطه في كيس سالم الشعبي كنت قبل بلليله رايحه ايب ذهبي من عندهم اقصر القياس المهم الكيس كبيره بس تلعوزت لين ما حطيت الفار كان لازق على لوحة كرتون الماي و الصمغ ...وع شكله كان يلوع بالجبد...الله لا يب ذاك اليوم كان ارق بالنسبه لي وعيت الصبح
و اسلم على عمتى الا و الكيس فس يدي اقولها عموه يبت لكم هديه من سالم الشعبي .. عموه ..مشكوره فديتج بنتي ...و يوم وخت اتشوف الكيس الا انه الفار و تيلس تضحك علي
و سلامتكم

خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أم فرّوس

ههههههههههههههههههههه

وناسه

الله يهني اليميـــــــــــــــع

----------


## أمورة

انا بعدني مالجه ان شاء الله ما تصير لي مواقف محرجه خخخخخخ

اتذكرت موقف. طلعت مره ويا ريلي نخلص ترتيبات العرس و احنا طالعين من المحل و نمشي عالرصيف سايرين السياره ولا فجأه وقفت غصبن عني. واشوف كعب نعولي دخل في خبق (حفره صغيره) في الارض و علق و ما رمت اطلعه. طبعاً ريلي خبر خير كان يمشي عدالي و يتكلم و كمل و ما لاحظ اني بعدني ورا خخخخخخخخخخ

و انا واقفه و قااااااااااافطه و ازغره من بعيد "فلان تعال" بصوت وااااااطي جني أهمس (ما اعلي صوتي في الاماكن العامه) 

المهم يوم حس اني مب عداله الا ايي ركضه و يقولي شو فييييج؟؟؟

و انا اشرت على ريولي و هو يقولي خير شو فيها و زااااايغ يتحسبني تعورت خخخخخخخخ

يوم شاف الكب تم يحاول يفجه من الخبق اللي في الارض و الناس تمر و تتطالع و انا غاااافطه خخخخخخخ.

و اخيراً اول ما فج الكعب (زين انه ما انكسر هههه) مشيت بسرررررررررررررعه و سرت السياره خخخخخخخخ.

----------


## الأصالة

مواقفكم روعه 

ههاااااااااااااي ههههههههههههاي

----------


## ms.goldy

المووووضووع ووايد حلووو

نسممع قصصكم ونتعض من بعضهم واحب هالموضووع والله يهني كل متزووجه ويبعد عنها كل عين

ونتريا يديدكم

----------


## Khulood.K

*Up Up Up*

----------


## كالميروو

والله إنه موااااقفكم اتضحححححححححححكككككككك

----------


## Khulood.K

Up Up Up

----------


## عيمانيه

> انا بعدني مالجه ان شاء الله ما تصير لي مواقف محرجه خخخخخخ
> 
> اتذكرت موقف. طلعت مره ويا ريلي نخلص ترتيبات العرس و احنا طالعين من المحل و نمشي عالرصيف سايرين السياره ولا فجأه وقفت غصبن عني. واشوف كعب نعولي دخل في خبق (حفره صغيره) في الارض و علق و ما رمت اطلعه. طبعاً ريلي خبر خير كان يمشي عدالي و يتكلم و كمل و ما لاحظ اني بعدني ورا خخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> و انا واقفه و قااااااااااافطه و ازغره من بعيد "فلان تعال" بصوت وااااااطي جني أهمس (ما اعلي صوتي في الاماكن العامه) 
> 
> المهم يوم حس اني مب عداله الا ايي ركضه و يقولي شو فييييج؟؟؟
> 
> و انا اشرت على ريولي و هو يقولي خير شو فيها و زااااايغ يتحسبني تعورت خخخخخخخخ
> ...



هههههه

حليلج و الله موقفج وايد محرج

زين ما انكسر الكعب

----------


## نور*دبي

ما اذكر ههههه

----------


## ام عواااش

هههههههههههه 
والله مواااقف حلووه

----------


## همس الاماك

والله موتوني من الضحك اللع يخسكم مسهريني لين الساعة 7:30ص

----------


## همس الاماك

والله موتوني من الضحك الله يخسكم مسهريني لين الساعة 7:30ص

----------


## لوززه

ههههههههههههههههه مواقفكم اضحك 
بس انا الموقف الي ماراح انسه طول حياتي ويا دكتور فالجامعه 
كنت في كورس التخرج ومشروع التخرج عن شهريار وما كان عندنا كتب في الدوله عن هاي القصه الشهيره 
الا عند دكتور توه معين يديد في الجامعه 
المهم هاك اليوم انا رايحه الدوام مواصله يعني مب راقده والكلاس هذا الساعه 1 الظهر ايخلص 
بعد الكلاس زقرني الدكتور وقالي روحي عند الدكتور الفلاني ترا هو مألف كتاب عن شهريار 
انا لأني مسطله قلت حق اربيعتي تعالي ويايه 
واول ما دخلت عند الدكتور سلمت عليه طبعا الدكتور اجنبي وحليله هو مد ايده يأشر علا الكرسي قصده تعالي ايلسي 
انا جان امد ايدي وسلمت عليه خخخخخخ بايدي لأني كنت امسطله ما استوعب الموضوع 
وعقب ما خلاصنا كلام ويا الدكتور يمكن عقب ساعه ظهرنا وانا ادعي علا دكتوري انه بلاني بهذا الموضوع 
المهم اربيعتي اتقولي ترا انتي سويتي شي غلط جان اقولها شو .. قالت لي انتي سلمتي علا الدكتور بأيدج .. والله اني 
رديت الغرفه اصيح وتميت اصلي واستغفر ربي واتصلت بأهلي اخبرهم والكل يضحك علي وانا اصيح من الخوف 
ومن القفطه عطيت اربيعتي اترجع الكتاب ما اقدر اسير اجابل الريال مرة ثانيه خخخخخخ 
دفشه الله يخسني

----------


## فراشة الخليج

اسميني مت من الضحك ع اللي قريتتته..

قريت صفححححه بصفححه عشان ما يطوفني شي..

هل من مزيييييد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عيون دبي

أولالالالالالالالالالالا اشكر صاحبه الموضووووووع ع الفكره الرائعه وبصراااااااااااااااااحه مت من الضحك خخخخخخخخخخخخخ هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ومن المواقف المضحكه 


متاااااااااااابعه :Sob7an:

----------


## انوار14

ما شاء الله عليكم

ذكرتوني بليلة الزفة جالسة عدال ابو الشباب وعاد مستحية ومكشرة ما اضحك وهو يقولي يالله سولفي تكلمي مثل التلفزيون اشوفهم يسولفون وانا ساكته يوم يا بو العصير عاد شربني واشربه اكوله شو بعد في التلفزيون يشربون عصير جان يضحك وينصب العصير فوك اثيابه وعاد الفشله هو ضحك وان اللي صبيت العصير فوك ثيابه 

ويوم رحن الغرفة قال بصراحة ما خليتني التهنه بالعصير وانا صاخههههه من الفشلة

----------


## انوار14

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههه
> هههههه بموووت من الضحك ... بطني عورني 
> 
> 
> عاد انا الموقف اللي استوى وياي .. صدق كسر ويهي 
> كنا مالجين تقريبا صار لنا اسبوعين ... واول مره اسير زياره ف بيتهم .. بو الشباب مستانس كان مسوي عقد الزواج ويايبه عشان اشوفه .. وانا يالسه اشوووفه جان اقرا مكتوب ((بكر)) اني بنت يعني .. واحنا عدنا نقول بعد بكر ل اول مولووود .. وانا اخر العنقود مثل مايقولوون .. يعني اصغر خواني ف البيت .. يوم شفت مكتووب بكرا جان اقول له ليش جي كاتبين .. جان يرد علي ليش .. جان اقول له انا مب بكر ...:1 (39): جان يبقق عينه الريال ويقووول عيل انتى شوووو:1 (39): جان اقول له انا مب اكبر خواني .. انا اصغر وحده .. تم يضحك مااااااااات من الضحك دمعت عيونه من الضحك .... وانا يالسه مثل الهبله .. ماادري شو السالفه .. عقب ماخلص ضحك جان يقول هم يقصدون انج بنت .. يعني مب معرسه من قبل .. ايييييييييييييييييييييييي ويهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي قفطت تكسر ويهي .. جان اقول له برد البيت ... خلاص


حسبي الله على ابلسيج الله ستر ومحد من اهله هناك والله فضيحححححححححححححه

----------


## elmoon

ههههههههههه والله مواقف تضحك وتم في البال

----------


## رعبوبة العين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه والله انكن قطعتني من الضضضضضضضحككككككك ,,

----------


## غرشوبة ال غرشوب

الي هي وريلها انزلقوا يوم كان شالنها جتلتني من الضحك ههههههههههههههههه يعل ايامكم كلها فرح وسعادة يارب

----------


## غاية الضوء

> ههههههههههههههههه مواقفكم اضحك 
> بس انا الموقف الي ماراح انسه طول حياتي ويا دكتور فالجامعه 
> كنت في كورس التخرج ومشروع التخرج عن شهريار وما كان عندنا كتب في الدوله عن هاي القصه الشهيره 
> الا عند دكتور توه معين يديد في الجامعه 
> المهم هاك اليوم انا رايحه الدوام مواصله يعني مب راقده والكلاس هذا الساعه 1 الظهر ايخلص 
> بعد الكلاس زقرني الدكتور وقالي روحي عند الدكتور الفلاني ترا هو مألف كتاب عن شهريار 
> انا لأني مسطله قلت حق اربيعتي تعالي ويايه 
> واول ما دخلت عند الدكتور سلمت عليه طبعا الدكتور اجنبي وحليله هو مد ايده يأشر علا الكرسي قصده تعالي ايلسي 
> انا جان امد ايدي وسلمت عليه خخخخخخ بايدي لأني كنت امسطله ما استوعب الموضوع 
> ...




مع انه هالموقف مايخصة بليلة الدخلة او شهر العسل 

بس ضحكتيني فديتج لوووووووول

----------


## غاية الضوء

> الله يسعد ويهني كل عروسين ويرزق كل بنت الزوج الصالح اللي يسعدها


^-^

----------


## s n f o r a

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

هههههههههههههههههههه يا حليلكم

----------


## missuae3003

الموقف الي اكيد مابنساه في ليلة الدخله .. اننا رقدنا فالميلس ههههه 
كان عرسنا بآخر شهر 6 .. وتعرفون حر موووتـ .. المكيف هذاك اليوم
مادري شو بلاهـ .. ماكان يبرد ذاك الزووود .. وحاولنا .. نرقد ماشي فايده
فاضطرينا نشل الفراش والمخدات ونرقد في الميلس .. شكلي كان تحفه ..
واوني كاشخه بقميص اول ليله .. اخرتها رقدنا ع الارض loool


.
.

وشي موقف عند باب بيتنا .. 
بعد اسبوع من زواجنا .. 
كان عرس ربيعتي .. وطبعا سرت الصالون وكشخت وحالتي حاله 
ومسويه فيها الاخت رزه خخخخ .. سرت الشقه البس .. 
وريلي كان مستعيل ويقولي يلا و يلا .. ونحن فالدري
تم يمدحني ويقولي كلام حلو ع الميك اب والكشخه ومادري شنو

عاد انا من الرمسه .. ماشفت الدرب .. سار هو جدامي
وليش ماطيح فالشارع طيحه محترمه خخخخخ سويت جمباز .. 
الحمدلله كنت صوب الداعوس ماكان حد فيه وريلي معطيني ظهره 
يعني ماشاف الموقف كامل .. 

حاولت اني اقوم واخلي الوضع عادي عشان ماينتبه ريلي .. 
لكن ماشي فايده ركبتي كانت وايد تعورني .. وكنت خايفه لا ينطر الفستان 
عاد انا عدلت عمري وتميت يالسه على ركبي .. اوني بس تعثرت
وجاااان يرد ريلي وخايف يقول ياحافظ شو بلاج .. قلتله لا ماشي تعثرت بس
ويلست عسب ماينطر الفستان قلت تساعدني احسن .. خخخخ مايدري 
بحركات الجمباز الي سويتها ..

بس فالسياره نقعنا ضحك نحن الاثنين .. وقلتله هاي اكيد عينك .. 
من كثر ماتقول جميله وجميله سويت لك جمباز في الحاره loool 


.
.



اما الموقف الي للحينه ريلي يضحك عليه .. يوم كنا في شهر العسل بتركيا ..

سكنا في كوخ .. وبجنب بحيره
فشي طبيعي بتكثر الحشرات في هذيج المنطقه .. وعاد انا تميت اوسوس .. مع انه الكوخ مافيه شي .. ونظيف
بالليل خلاص كنا بنرقد .. ليش ماشوف شي يطير صوب اللمبه .. قمت ووقفت ع الكرفايه ويلست اناقز واصارخ 
بشكل جنوني .. وانط من الكرفايه لتحت ومن تحت للكرفايه شرات الخبله واوني بعد مبطله شعري وحركات ,, ويوم بطلنا اللمبه لقيناها فراشه ..
تميت اطالع شكلي فالمنظره صدق مجنونه .. 

جان يضحك علي ريلي موووتـ .. وفضحني اتصل ثاني يوم و يلس يخبر امي وامه ع الموقف loool

.
.

----------


## أم وحودي

قصصكم حلوة 
انا يوم كنت في شهر العسل رحنا السينما نشوف فيلم هندي وما كنت اعرف انه في بريك في نص الفيلم لأن الافلام الأجنبية مافيها
ويوم وقت البريك اوني قمت عشان نروح واقول نهاية الفيلم مب حلوة وبصوت عالي
ماشوف إلا الكل يضحك والله افتشلت ويهي راح 100 لون

وبس

----------


## 9sudfa

> الموقف الي اكيد مابنساه في ليلة الدخله .. اننا رقدنا فالميلس ههههه 
> كان عرسنا بآخر شهر 6 .. وتعرفون حر موووتـ .. المكيف هذاك اليوم
> مادري شو بلاهـ .. ماكان يبرد ذاك الزووود .. وحاولنا .. نرقد ماشي فايده
> فاضطرينا نشل الفراش والمخدات ونرقد في الميلس .. شكلي كان تحفه ..
> واوني كاشخه بقميص اول ليله .. اخرتها رقدنا ع الارض loool
> 
> 
> .
> .
> ...


وجان اموت من الضحك -- قصص تموت من الضحك من اول صفحة

----------


## 9sudfa

> ههههههههههههههههه مواقفكم اضحك 
> بس انا الموقف الي ماراح انسه طول حياتي ويا دكتور فالجامعه 
> كنت في كورس التخرج ومشروع التخرج عن شهريار وما كان عندنا كتب في الدوله عن هاي القصه الشهيره 
> الا عند دكتور توه معين يديد في الجامعه 
> المهم هاك اليوم انا رايحه الدوام مواصله يعني مب راقده والكلاس هذا الساعه 1 الظهر ايخلص 
> بعد الكلاس زقرني الدكتور وقالي روحي عند الدكتور الفلاني ترا هو مألف كتاب عن شهريار 
> انا لأني مسطله قلت حق اربيعتي تعالي ويايه 
> واول ما دخلت عند الدكتور سلمت عليه طبعا الدكتور اجنبي وحليله هو مد ايده يأشر علا الكرسي قصده تعالي ايلسي 
> انا جان امد ايدي وسلمت عليه خخخخخخ بايدي لأني كنت امسطله ما استوعب الموضوع 
> ...



موقفج يضحك ومحرج ومعاج حق - ذكرتيني ايام الجامعة والدوام - الواحد يظهر من دوامه يسير المحاضرة مسطل من التعب يبي يرقد وبس
-- بس الموضوع عن مواقف شهر العسل ومواقف بين المتزوجين ؟؟؟ صح ولا انا غلطانة اختي --

----------


## اتعبني@غروري

اما عني انا 
بعد ما رجعت من القاعه تعبانه وحالتي لله ... سكرت الباب فويه ريلي ما اعرف انه ورااي ..
واشوي تدخل مرت اخوي اتقول ريلج كان برع ... شو ما استحيت ...

وموقف ثاني بعد ما سبحت ريلي راح الصاله يطلب عشاء اول ما رجع الحبيبه راقده ... يحاول يوعيني بس ما شيء فايده لين ما قمت بروحي بعد نص ساعه

----------


## BINKI GIRL

رفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع للضحك


موتوووووووني من الضحك 


شكر خاص لصاحبة الموضوع


وسعتي صدري والله

----------


## ام التوم

الموقف اللي استوى لي في ليلة الدخله كنا سايرين فندق والشنطه اللي حق الفندق خواتي جهزوها حقي واول ما وصلنا الغرفة اكتشفت ان خاتمي طاح مني ويحليله ريلي نزل تحت وسار يدوره والحمد لله حصله وعقبها عاد سرت عشان البس قميص النوم وفتحت الشنطه والا قميص النوم مب موجود وعاد ساعتها تخيلو موقفي يبست في مكاني يا ربي شو اسوي شو البس وريلي كان في الحمام وانا يالسه وحاطه ايديني ع خدي وافكر وفجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااأه رديت للشنطه مرة ثانيه واشوف في السحاب اللي فوق واااااوه والحمد لله حصلت القميص هناك ويالله عقبها ارتحت.

----------


## إهداء

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


اللي بعده ...

----------


## kho

> أما أنا يوم عرسي دش ريلي الحجرة اللي أنا فيها عشان يتصور وياي .... 
> الريال مستانس وتم يبحلق عيونه عالعروس .. وليش ماقامت المصورة تناديه بصوتها العالي يا جعفر ... يا جعفر ( اسم المعرس اللي كانت تصوره المصورة قبلنا بليلة ) قام ريلي من مكانه وقال وينه جعفر وينه هذا جعفر على باله ريال غريب دش علينا ... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهي تنادي وهو معصب يبي يشوف ها جعفر عشان يدوس ببطنه وأنا من الضحك مارمت اقوله أنها غلطانه باسمك ... بعد 5 دقايق استوعب أنه هو جعفر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههه وايييييي ضحتني والله .. 

ذكرتيني بخالوتي .. هيه حرمه كبيره وتدرس الحين .. المهم الحبيبه غفلت عيونها .. وطبعا كانت عاقه الغشوه 

مره وحده قالت المدرسه دخل حسسسسسسن !!!

يقولج نص الصف اتغطى .. اتاري كلهن رقووووووووووود ه!!!!!! يتحرون صدق دخل حسن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## إهداء

> هههههههههههههههههههههههه وايييييي ضحتني والله .. 
> 
> ذكرتيني بخالوتي .. هيه حرمه كبيره وتدرس الحين .. المهم الحبيبه غفلت عيونها .. وطبعا كانت عاقه الغشوه 
> 
> مره وحده قالت المدرسه دخل حسسسسسسن !!!
> 
> يقولج نص الصف اتغطى .. اتاري كلهن رقووووووووووود ه!!!!!! يتحرون صدق دخل حسن ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه...

بس مب جنه هالموقف ما يخصه بالموضوع  :Big Grin:

----------


## بنت_دبي1

*في ليلة الدخله اول شي قلت لريلي او شي بسير بسبح وعقب بنتعشى قالي اوكي سيري بس لا تتاخرين وانا من الزيغه نسيت اخذ معاي قميص نوم بس خذت فوطه..اتسبحت وخلصت وعقب اتذكرت نسيت اخذ قميص نوم الحين يالسه افكر يا ربي كيف بطلع من الحمام وانا فهاي الحاله تميت ساعه افكر واخر شي قلت خلاص لازم اطلع اوني اتجرأت وطلعت من الحمام وانا لابسه فوطه اوني جريئه بس من هناك زايغه وشوي بيغمى علي...يوم طلعت من الحمام والحبيب مب مصدق مبقق عيونه وفاتح حلجه وانا مول منزله راسي ومطنشتنه اكيد قال في خاطره شو هاي من اول ليله وايد جريئه خخخخخ بس خذت قميص نوم اوني بغير من الحمام وليش ما اييني الحبيب الحمام ويضربني على ظهري وانا صارخت يوم صارخت الا اشوف وانا طايحه تحت يعني يوم شفته اتزلحقت في الحمام وطحت على الارض زين ما اييت ضربه على راسي حطيت ايدي على الارض والله شو هاي الفشيله من اول يوم وانا مووووووووووول مفتشله واصيح والحبيب يتاسف وكاسر خاطره ههههههههههه والحيبيت يتحسب اني اصيح عشان اتعورت بس انا اصيح من الفشيله خخخخخخخخخخخ واميوده ريلي يعني صبعي واصيح خخخخخخخخخخخخخ... وبعدين شلني وداني في الغرفه وانا بالفوطه حتى نسيت البس خخخخخخخخخخخخخ (استوى فيلم هندي ) هههههههههههههههه

الموقف الثاني ما ادري شو كنا متعشين من برع والله جاسني اسهال خلاص يوم وصلنا البيت على طول سرت الحمام يوم طلعت ريلي قال شو فيج قلتله لا كنت حصرانه ومن هناك (........) خخخخخخخخخخخ وعقب شوي ريلي سار الحمام قال اعترفي احسن لج انتي شو سويتي كنت حصرانه ولا ؟؟؟؟ قلت له كنت حصرانه وليش تسال وقام يضحك علي وانا ما ادري شو السالفه...وبعدين قالي انتي شو رشيتي في الحمام قلت له ما رشيت شي ليش قالي والله في ريحه حلوه خخخخ يعني يطنز علي والله يوم قال جذي قفط ويهي استوى حمر حضر وما ادري شو جان اقوله انت بعد يوم تسير حمام تطلع ريحه حلوه ريحه عنبر وياسمين يوم قلته جي جان يضحك ويضحك اوني مقهوره خخخخخخخخ
وسلامتكم....*

----------


## بنت مسافي

مواقف كلها ضحك
الله يديم عليكم السعادة يارب
وما يغير عليكم

----------


## حبيبه ريلي

رفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع للضحك


موتوووووووني من الضحك 


شكر خاص لصاحبة الموضوع


وسعتي صدري والله

----------


## الريح الرحالة

تراني شوي بطول عليكم المهم خلص العرس وما تم شي الا وكلته كله اقولهم يوعانه وبعدين عااااد صمت عشان الميكب وبدلت الفستان ولبست فرنسي وركبنا السيارة المكسيما ونحن نريوس دخلت عمته بالسيارة اون بسير وياكم يت امه وطلعته اوكي كملنا وروحنا الفندق ما بنسافر عشان دوامه ما خذ اجازة سنوية وانا ورايه الجامعة اجازة الربيع كنا المهم طول الخط وانا احاول اكلمه مني مناك وهو يرد بشوية كلام ويطول على الرادو لين ما وصلنا لا وضيع الحبيب الدرب تم يدور الفندق لين الساعة 2 بعدنا نحن تونا واصلين نزلت انا الغبية وياه الريسيبشن مع اني المفروض اترياه قالي تمي واقفة سار يبركن السيارة ويعطي الاقراض لللي يشيلهم انزين وصلت الغرفة الغبية انا ما يبت الاندروير نسيت سالفة الفندق مولية والشنطة فيها كل شي الا الاندرويرالحين شو اسوي .....
اول شي عقيت العباة وخليته يبطل الذهب وانا بطلت شعري وسحيته بس المشكلة اللحين شو يلسنا تكلمنا شوي طالعنا التلفزيون شوي بعدين روحت ابدل ملابسي ابا البس قميص النوم لبسته ما كان وياه روب ولا اندروير كيف اطلع اللحين انا مستحية خذت روب السبوح ولبسته وطلعت بطلته بسرعة واتلحفت ,,,, هههههههههه اضحكو ادري اني خرشة بس والله وايد اشياء تضحك وتمت ذكريات حلوة لنا من اول ليلة واسمحولي

----------


## ][الدلع][

مرحبانية

الصراحه هلكتيني من الضحك

انا فالدوام ما قدرت امسك عمري

من ارجع البيت برد اقرى مره ثانية لووول

----------


## مريم العامري

هههههههههههههههه يضحك... انا بعدني مالجه لين الحين بس ان شااااء الله يوم بعرس اكييييييييد بتصير مواقف وما بفوتها بكتبها لكم ان شاء الله ههههههههههه

يسلمووووووووو عالموضوع

----------


## Bent AlGharib

ماشاء الله عليكن مب مقصراااااااات في سوالفكن

الله يستر بس 

قريبا ,, بدخل القفص

----------


## دموع الورد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههه

هلكــــــــــــــــــــــــتت من الضحـــــــــــــك عليكن

الله يخليكم لبعض ان شاء الله 

هههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فزايع

ههههههههههههههههه والله اني بموت من الضحك...

عيل سمعوا سالفتيه... خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

اعقب ما خلص العرس بدلت اثيابي ورحنا البيت ريلي لانه كان تعبان حده.... اوكي .... ولما وصلنا قتله ابا سياده ابا اصلي ما صليت لا المغرب ولا العشا...
وحليله يابلي السياده وراح هو يصلي في الصاله وخلاني اصلي في الحجره المهم هو خلص وحدر عليه الحجره وانا بعدني ما خلصت صلاه...
راح وقعد على الكرسي ولما خلصت قالي تعالي عدالي وقعدت عداله وقالي....انتي وين صليتي..؟؟؟؟
جان اقوله هنيه....قال لا وين جبلتي؟؟؟؟ عاد هنييييييييييه انا قفطت... قتله وانا ااشرله ما اروم ارمس من الفشله...هنه...
خخخخخخخخخخخخخ...قالي حبيبتي هنه الجبله شرق وانتي صليتي ينوب...عاد ما رمت القط ويهي من الفشله...
قالي انتي شو عايلج جان تخبرتيني وين الجبله...هههههههههههههه وكل ما يشوفني الحين اصلي يقولي ياحيج صليتي صوب الجبله...ههههههههههههههههههههه والله كل ما يذكرني اتفشل واضحك....

----------


## roghaye

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقفكم ولا احلي

انتظرو مواقفي الحين مستعجله هههههههههههه

----------


## ummsalma

الصراااحه مواقف تظحك......
أنا في شهر العسل استوالي موقف كل ما نيلس انشوف الصور نتذكر ونفطس من الضحك......
كنا مسافرين ماليزيا وطلعنا رحله احنا في الطريق قال راااعي التاكسي في هني بحيره حلوه تحبون تشوفون الغروب من هني..........قاله بو الشباب زين...نزلنا زتمينا نمشي على في هذاك المكان

كان في هذاك المكان منصه من خشب(مثل المظله وتحتها خشب)

قالي وقفي هناك وبصورج انت والغروب(مسوي عمره حريييييف الحبيب)

وأنا ما صدقت سرت ووقفت...شويه ولا أشوف شي يركض صوبي.....شو طلع

سبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال صغير(وانتوا بكرامه)

تم يلحقني من مكان لين مكان وأنا أصرخ وزايغه.....وابو الشباب ميت من الضحك ومن كثر الضحك طاحت الكاميرا

وأنا تميت ماطه البوز ليش يضحك عليه(وتصدقون كان يصورني وأنا أركض وفي صوره وأنا محرجه بعد)

وألحين كل ما نشوف الصور تبدأ التعليقااات

بعدين اكتشفنا انه هذا المكان كان بيت (السباااااااااال)

أيام روووعه الله يعيدها إن شاء الله >بس بدون الس........ال<

----------


## همس الاماك

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 
خلوة موقفكم موتوني من الضحك

----------


## ms.goldy

والله سوووالفكم حلوووه وما تنمل 

وعااد السبال خطير ووالله جتلتيني من الضحك

----------


## همس الاماك

كملوا يا عرايس وين رحتوا؟
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## فديتك_أنا

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


مواقفكم رووووووووووعه

----------


## البنوووتة

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

والله سوالفكم روووعة 

بس ان شاء الله ما تستويلي هالمواقف المحرجة

----------


## لــــيدي

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ةالله موااااقف عجيبه ورهيبه 
الله يستر يوم بعرس شو بصير عاد خاصه انا ماحاسب (دفشه)
خخخخخخخخ

----------


## سحابة مرت

حلواااااااااااااااااااااااا واايد ولله اني ميته من الضحك يلاه هل من مزيد الغاليات مشكورة صاحبة الموضوع

----------


## سماء الحب

وينكم شو خلصت سوالفكن يلا يل عرايس كملواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## نور حياتي

انا عزابية و الله يرزقني بالريل الصالح

بخبركم موقف ربيعتي ..........
ما شاء الله عليها شعرها طويييييييييييييييل لين ريلها ما شاء الله و غليظ بعد

تعالوا شوفوا شو صار لها..........

المهم تقول بعد ما نشيت من الرقاد اليوم الثاني حسيت عمري استويت كشه شكلي يخرع اونه خاصة اتخيلوا شعرها طوييل و غليظ 
تقول: حاولت ادور شي اغطي فيه راسي عسب ما يشوف شعري شفت قطعة حذالي وجان احطها ع راسي و ابغي اسير الحمام وطبعا هو ف سابع رقاده
المهم امشي شوي شوي 


جان اسمع صوت يقول: الحرامية وين سايرة؟ 
خخخخخخخخخخخ زخها ريلها وعاد اسمه عبود
جان يقول:
عبود زخووووووووووووووووووووه

وحليلها تفول اتقفطت وجان اركض للحمام واقفل الباب و يقول لها: ام كشة وهي تقول : ام كشه احسن من الاصلع 
وجان تقول والله بقص شعري شرات الاولاد وهو يقول: لا لا لا لا الشعر الطويل احلى عليج


والله ضحكتني.....................

----------


## FFF

اصعب شي عندي يوم عرسي يوم رحت اركب سياره بو الشباب مارمت من كثر ماكان الفستان نافش وبعدين اتوهقت فيه لين ماوصلت البيت وما تم حد ماشل الفستان معاي بس الشي اللي يظحك يوم كنت داشه الغرفه ولد اخوي الصغير 

يقولي وهو مستغرب وين بترقدون؟ فشلني بس الحمد الله محد سمعه غير اخوي

----------


## شيامي

ههههههههههههههه
واتريا مواقف الباجين

----------


## ام شيخه86

انا اذكر ليله خطوبتي كنت قبلها مسويه حفله حنه جان قالوله تعال ايلس وياها اشويه
جان توة داش ماصار له ربع ساعه الا سامت يدي وخذني وطلعني ,,,,,وعقبها بجم يوم قالي
وانتوا ليش ناديتوني عشان ايكم انا قلت بايج ليله حفله الخطوبه عشان تكوننين لي مفاجئه




موقف في شهر العسل لما كنت مسافرة؟؟؟
كنا من نطلع انا ابي اروح اشوف افلام وابي اكل من ماكدونالز واهو قام تهاوش معاي وكنه يالسين ع البحر
جان تهاوشنه وبعدين قعدت اصيح وبعدين ياني ووداني السينما بنفسه واليوم الثاني من الصبح قعدني الانه يبي يطلع من الصبح عشان يشوف الديرة وانا ابي اطلع فاليل وارجع لين صار الصبح .................................................. .............

بس والله شهر العسل وااايد فيه اشياء اتضحك وغيرة بس اللحين ما اذكر رغم انه فيه واايد اشياء صارت

----------


## طيووفة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااااي


سوااااااااااااااالفكن عجييييييييييييييبة

----------


## فن الجمال

> اما سوالفكن تمووووووووووت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههه لكن شوسالفة الغازات هذي ...!!
> انا بعد مره يابنات راقده في الغرفه وعاد تعرفون مندمجه ويا الريحه وما اشم شي !! وريلي دوامه شفتات وراجع من الدوام حسيت بمشيته برع الغرفه وفتحت عيوني الا وباب الحجره ينفتح ولله الحمد قبل ما ابيَن له اني واعيه ( المستور ما ينكشف ياجماعه ) جان اسمعه من الصدمه من ريحة الحجره يقول إنننننننفففففف شو هذا !! ريحة الحجره كلها فسوو ويركض صوب العطورات ماخلى عطر الا رشششششششه وانا بموووووت من الفشله تحت اللحاف هههههه وفتح نص الدريشه و سحب اللحاف ينفضه وانا شوي وبرافس من الفشله و الضحكه اللي ميودتنها ... ويابنات ماقدرت ارقد الا طوووووول الليل افكر شو اقول الصبح ... 
> والصبح قلت له ياخي اتصلت لك كله مغلق !! امس حمام الغرفه كان يطلع ريحه خايسه ترست الحجره وماتمت حيله الا احتلتها ولا شي فايده ... اتصل بحد ايي يشوف هالسالفه مافيني على الخيوسه اليوم !! وهو المسكين يقول هااااااااه وانا اقول شو هاللووووعه وشكيت فيج سامحيني ... وانا بكل براءه مسموح دنيا وآخره .....ههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعني اذا محد ريلج تيلسين تفضفين جيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسميج سوالف 
هههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شربت

> اما سوالفكن تمووووووووووت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههه لكن شوسالفة الغازات هذي ...!!
> انا بعد مره يابنات راقده في الغرفه وعاد تعرفون مندمجه ويا الريحه وما اشم شي !! وريلي دوامه شفتات وراجع من الدوام حسيت بمشيته برع الغرفه وفتحت عيوني الا وباب الحجره ينفتح ولله الحمد قبل ما ابيَن له اني واعيه ( المستور ما ينكشف ياجماعه ) جان اسمعه من الصدمه من ريحة الحجره يقول إنننننننفففففف شو هذا !! ريحة الحجره كلها فسوو ويركض صوب العطورات ماخلى عطر الا رشششششششه وانا بموووووت من الفشله تحت اللحاف هههههه وفتح نص الدريشه و سحب اللحاف ينفضه وانا شوي وبرافس من الفشله و الضحكه اللي ميودتنها ... ويابنات ماقدرت ارقد الا طوووووول الليل افكر شو اقول الصبح ... 
> والصبح قلت له ياخي اتصلت لك كله مغلق !! امس حمام الغرفه كان يطلع ريحه خايسه ترست الحجره وماتمت حيله الا احتلتها ولا شي فايده ... اتصل بحد ايي يشوف هالسالفه مافيني على الخيوسه اليوم !! وهو المسكين يقول هااااااااه وانا اقول شو هاللووووعه وشكيت فيج سامحيني ... وانا بكل براءه مسموح دنيا وآخره .....ههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والله بموت من الضحك كلهم يالسين يشوفوني وانا ميته من الضحك
حتى عيوني تصب دمووع من كثر الضحك
حسبي الله ع بلييس الملعون

الصراحه المواقف ولا اعجب تهلك من الضحك

----------


## senio0orita

والله إنكن سواااااالف ،، و سوالفكم تموت من الضحك

هههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ام لسان

والله سوالفكم اضحك

----------


## أسيرة الدمعة

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مواقف أتضحك ....

----------


## حلم الامس

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
المواقف مره حلوووووووووووووووووووه 
وانشاء الله ربي يوفق كل المتزوجات في حياتهم 
وعقبالي وعقبال كل العزابيات

----------


## نور حياتي

> اما سوالفكن تمووووووووووت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههه لكن شوسالفة الغازات هذي ...!!
> انا بعد مره يابنات راقده في الغرفه وعاد تعرفون مندمجه ويا الريحه وما اشم شي !! وريلي دوامه شفتات وراجع من الدوام حسيت بمشيته برع الغرفه وفتحت عيوني الا وباب الحجره ينفتح ولله الحمد قبل ما ابيَن له اني واعيه ( المستور ما ينكشف ياجماعه ) جان اسمعه من الصدمه من ريحة الحجره يقول إنننننننفففففف شو هذا !! ريحة الحجره كلها فسوو ويركض صوب العطورات ماخلى عطر الا رشششششششه وانا بموووووت من الفشله تحت اللحاف هههههه وفتح نص الدريشه و سحب اللحاف ينفضه وانا شوي وبرافس من الفشله و الضحكه اللي ميودتنها ... ويابنات ماقدرت ارقد الا طوووووول الليل افكر شو اقول الصبح ... 
> والصبح قلت له ياخي اتصلت لك كله مغلق !! امس حمام الغرفه كان يطلع ريحه خايسه ترست الحجره وماتمت حيله الا احتلتها ولا شي فايده ... اتصل بحد ايي يشوف هالسالفه مافيني على الخيوسه اليوم !! وهو المسكين يقول هااااااااه وانا اقول شو هاللووووعه وشكيت فيج سامحيني ... وانا بكل براءه مسموح دنيا وآخره .....ههههههههههههههه



خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

والله ضحكيتني هلكتيني من الضحك

الله يوفقج يا رب و يهنيج

----------


## نور حياتي

> انا عزابية و الله يرزقني بالريل الصالح
> 
> بخبركم موقف ربيعتي ..........
> ما شاء الله عليها شعرها طويييييييييييييييل لين ريلها ما شاء الله و غليظ بعد
> 
> تعالوا شوفوا شو صار لها..........
> 
> المهم تقول بعد ما نشيت من الرقاد اليوم الثاني حسيت عمري استويت كشه شكلي يخرع اونه خاصة اتخيلوا شعرها طوييل و غليظ 
> تقول: حاولت ادور شي اغطي فيه راسي عسب ما يشوف شعري شفت قطعة حذالي وجان احطها ع راسي و ابغي اسير الحمام وطبعا هو ف سابع رقاده
> ...

----------


## انسة العين

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

والله انتو سوالف كملوا والل من اول صفحه لاخر صفحه وانا اقرا


شكر خاص لصاحبه الموضوع

----------


## أم سيف

مرحبا خواتي 
انا عاد يوم العرس لاني بنتقل من دبي لين العين ما صحت في البدايه عادي ما حسيت بشي بس يوم دخلت القاعة بدا الصايح والبنات سموا خواتي ام كلثوم لان كل من خواتي وخالاتي ماسكين مناديل بعد مب كلينكس هههههههههههه 
وصحت لاني اشوف ربعي واهلي وفكرت هذيل ما بشوفهم طول الوقت ويبدا الصايح ويوم ركبت الكوشه عطيت الناس ظهري وقمت اصيح ويوم شفت اختي الصغيرة وهي وايد متعلقه فيه تصيح ما سكت بعد وربعي ساروا لاختي وقالوا لها سكتي ووحدة من ربعي من المدرسة ما شفتها ويت عرسي وقالت لي اذكري الله استغفري قالت عرفتيني قلت هي وقلت لها اسم ثاني مب اسمها هههههههههههههههه
ويوم يا ريلي ولانه راعي سوالف ضحك القاعة كلها قام يسوي حركات لليويله فربعي اني انا صيحتهم وهو ضحكهم 
والموقف الثاني انه يوم رحنا فوق بعدها الاخت تصيح وقام يبط عمره بيمين انه بيوديني وهو يالس يبطل البينات من شعري ونسيت عمري ورحت يبت له الاسيتون وقطن وعطيته وانا ماسكه ويهي بيد وحدة والثانيه عطيتها اياه عشان يخوز المناكير ويوم خلص من اليد حلفت ويهي باللي خلصت وعطيته الثانيه ههههههههههههههههه
وربعي قالوا لي لا تخوزين كل المكياج خليه خفيف وانا عاد ما اداني يتم عليه كل ها المكياج قلت بدخل اخفف ها المكياج يوم دخلت غسلت ويهي ههههههههههههههه وبعد شوي ما وعيت بعمري الا تحت الرشاش ههههههههه وبطيت عاد احب الماي الحار والرياااال يتريا قلت الا بعدل المكيب دخلت تسبح 
والموقف الاخير اني استحيت اقوله هات التذاكر لانه بنسافر اليوم الثاني وقلت الساعه كم الطيارة قال الساعة 7 المغرب ويوم طلعنا من بيت اهلي عشان رحت اييب الشنط ونحن في السيارة قريب المطار قلت له اشوف التذاكر ويوم شفتها طلعت عيوني على برع مثل الرسوم وقلت له الطيارة الساعة 5 المغرب مب 7 قال لا انا صح قلت لا وفعلا كانت غلط الوقت والطيارة طارت عنا بس كان حاجر بعد الساعة 10 وتخيلوا قعدنا من 5 لين 8 عشان يفتحون الكاونتر 
ووايد مواقف صارت لي صراحة 
بس كفاية لين هني 
والسموحة خواتي طولت عليكم

----------


## ام رفوع

انا عاده اذكر استحي من ريلي دايم لين سنه ما اكل وياه ويوم اشل الصينيه اوده المطبخ اكمل الاكل وفجاه دخل ريلي عليه قال عنبوه توجه ماكل شوه تبغين بعد بتاكلييييييييييين الصينيه وانا في خاطري ما كلت شي بس امثل عليه وانا ميته من اليوع مسكينه ومره دخل عليه وانا يلسه البس ثيابه جان اصرخ في ويهه وجان اقوله اطلع برع الله يعنك ما تستحي جان يقفط وطاع وهو ميت من الضحك عليه وحتي يوم يرقد ويايه اغمض عيوني واحط المسدهعلي ويهه وكل مايذكر اقول انجه تستحين اشفج الحين ما ايقول هذي انتي الي قبل تسحين اونج عاده مستحي ويضحك عليه دوم والحين انا فاصخ الحيه ما استحي من شي بعكس هو الحين الي يستحي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه والسموحه منكم واول حمل لي كنت اقوله سير عني بزق الله يعزكم وهو اقولي لا تخافين ما بزقين وجان اعضه عضه من الخاطر مسكين لين الحين مستوتله علامه فديته والله دومه اوسني :Quran:

----------


## انسة العين

متاااااااابعه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ه

----------


## حايره دمع

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انا ايام الخطوبه....مانرمس وايد الا بحظور الاهل...الوالد والوالده الله يخليهم...واخواني..بعد...خخخخخخخخخخخ
الموهيييم...
مره يا البيت فجاءه عسب يييب كتاب ديني للوالده...وظل يدق الباب..الكل sleep...انا شو بسوي...قلت في خاطري بروح اشوف منو ...وانا ماعرف منو اللي يدق..
واصيح بصوووت عالي وخشن منووووووووو...
ههههههههههههههههه الريال وصل السياره..وهو مخترع...بعدين حطه على الباب ويا اخوي شله ..
وانا تميت اضحك...ويهي صار احمررررررر...وين الرقه راحت..خخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## BINKI GIRL

> انا عاده اذكر استحي من ريلي دايم لين سنه ما اكل وياه ويوم اشل الصينيه اوده المطبخ اكمل الاكل وفجاه دخل ريلي عليه قال عنبوه توجه ماكل شوه تبغين بعد بتاكلييييييييييين الصينيه وانا في خاطري ما كلت شي بس امثل عليه وانا ميته من اليوع مسكينه ومره دخل عليه وانا يلسه البس ثيابه جان اصرخ في ويهه وجان اقوله اطلع برع الله يعنك ما تستحي جان يقفط وطاع وهو ميت من الضحك عليه وحتي يوم يرقد ويايه اغمض عيوني واحط المسدهعلي ويهه وكل مايذكر اقول انجه تستحين اشفج الحين ما ايقول هذي انتي الي قبل تسحين اونج عاده مستحي ويضحك عليه دوم والحين انا فاصخ الحيه ما استحي من شي بعكس هو الحين الي يستحي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههههههههههه والسموحه منكم واول حمل لي كنت اقوله سير عني بزق الله يعزكم وهو اقولي لا تخافين ما بزقين وجان اعضه عضه من الخاطر مسكين لين الحين مستوتله علامه فديته والله دومه اوسني


اعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييج خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## o0pinky0o

> انا بقولكم موقف صار طبعا مب انا ...
> 
> 
> طبعا عرست فلانه وخذها فلان .. 
> 
> 
> واتعرفووووووون العروووس ميته يوووع باليووم الثاني ..
> اونها عاد مووول ماتاكل اونها الحرمه اجنبيه يكفيها توست وحليب .. واتقول حق ريلها شبعت ويحاول يطعمها وهي تحلف انها شبعانه .. والبطن بروحه مسووله مووواااااال من اليوووع ..
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 


انا ابا اعرف شي واحد بس، الفلم بعده موجود ولا لا؟؟


هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## الغلاSH

انا يوم سرنا فندق جران حيات من الزيغه كل ما اي يحط راسه الريال يبا يرقد تعبان من يومين ما رقد زين اكوله يا فلان حرانه طول على المكيف يرد بيرقد اقوه عقب شوي يا فلان قم قصر على المكيف بردانه تمينه على هالحاله يليييييين الضحى وبنت خويه عرست قبلي وسارت نفس الفندق ومن الزيغه استوالها نفس الشي خخخخخخخخ بس الي يعور القلب اني لعوزت هامسكين ويايه نششته اكث عن 10 مرات وهبابه اله يقصر ويطول على المكيف

----------


## البنوووتة

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

نتريا المزيد

----------


## اللآلئ

لوووووووول ..

سواااااااالفكم حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووه وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد ..

والله مت من الضحك وصلت صفحة 29 بس بدييت من ورا خخ ..

اب اب ..

نريد المزيد لووول ..

----------


## عنونتكم

بعدني يالسة فبيت اهلي ... ادعووووووووووووولي

----------


## حووور_دبي

للرفع

----------


## عيمانيه

يله نتريا باقي المعرسات

----------


## ملتاعوه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههه

قريت الموضوع من اول صفحه لاخر صفحه 
كل المواااقف صوب وراعيات الغااازات صوب ثاااااني هههههههههههه

----------


## X_katom_X

يالله 

متى بنعرس 

ادعووولنا يا الحريم 

في خاطريه اعرف شو المواقف اللي بتستويلي في هذا اليوم

من كثر ما اقرا في مواقفكن احسني متحرقصه على العرس

ادعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووولي


ويزاكن الله ألف ألف ألف خير

^_^

الملقوفه

----------


## حد مثلي

يارب اتعرسين اليوم قبل بااجر,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,يااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## roadh

...................

----------


## عطر الزهر

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه
الله يرزقكم الازواج الصالحين يا كل الملاقيف

----------


## X_katom_X

> يارب اتعرسين اليوم قبل بااجر,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,يااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب



الله كثروا من هاي الدعاااوي الغااويه شراتكن

وتسلمن ان شاء الله

^_________^

----------


## X_katom_X

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه
> الله يرزقكم الازواج الصالحين يا كل الملاقيف



تسلمن والله كثرن كثرن ربي ايوفقكن ان شاء الله

----------


## كعبية

> توني تذكرت موقف بعد شهر العسل و انا في قسمي في بيت ريلي 
> و هو يداوم طول الاسبوع و ما يرجع الا خميس و جمعه
> المهم كنت طول الليل اسمع اصوات و حركه الفليل و ما اقدر ارقد لين بعدين اكتشفت ان عندي فار خخخخخخخخخخخخ اسميني خفت ما ادخل الغرفه و لا الحمام عزكم الله الا و انا ادق الباب ......استاذن اون عشان يطلع خخخخخخخخخخخ
> المهم كمل في القسم اسبوعين و كل ما اي ريلي يدوره ما يحصله و اخر شي اتفقنا ان نحط ضمغ الفيران و نحط له بسكوت و تم 3 ايام و زخينه و ريلي كان محد رايح دوامه هذيج الليله اسمين وعيت الصبح الساعه 5.00 و حصلت الفار صغيرون ....ووع الحين خفت ...و احطه في كيس سالم الشعبي كنت قبل بلليله رايحه ايب ذهبي من عندهم اقصر القياس المهم الكيس كبيره بس تلعوزت لين ما حطيت الفار كان لازق على لوحة كرتون الماي و الصمغ ...وع شكله كان يلوع بالجبد...الله لا يب ذاك اليوم كان ارق بالنسبه لي وعيت الصبح
> و اسلم على عمتى الا و الكيس فس يدي اقولها عموه يبت لكم هديه من سالم الشعبي .. عموه ..مشكوره فديتج بنتي ...و يوم وخت اتشوف الكيس الا انه الفار و تيلس تضحك علي
> و سلامتكم
> 
> خخخخخخخخخخخخخ



وووووووووووع والله لو كنت مكانج ما يلست بالبيت ابداااااااااًً

----------


## كعبية

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

الصبح كنت اكمل قراية الموضوع بالجامعه و فجاة قمت اضحك مثل الخبله ..


فششششششششششششله ويهي قفط .. بس كله يهون على سوالفكم الحلوه ..

ونتريا الباقي

----------


## كعبية

كلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللوش ..

تم بحمد الله قريت كل السوالف .. وما تمت ضحكه ولا دمعة ولا ......

كل شي وكل اللي يمر يبقق عينه >>>>>>> خبله يالسة قدامهم

وكله ولا الضحك في الجامعة .. 

بس الصراحة .. من احلى مواضيع المنتدى .. تسلم صاحبة الموضوع

اشكرها عالفكرة الجهنميه

ولي عوده انشاء الله

----------


## Looooonely

^_^


up

----------


## لون الحزن

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحه مت من الضحك...
يوم بعرس بخبركن
بس
انشاء الله ما يستويلي ولا موقف وتعدي على خير

----------


## شواقة

خخخخخخخخخخخ انا مالجة وبخبركم اذا صار شي في شهر العسل خخخخخ

----------


## @فطاااامي@

والله موااااقفكن روووعه الله يهنيكن ويجعل كل أيامكن سعاده 
أما أنا فأول ا وصلنا البيت كنا مسوووين زفة بالسياير كانت ولا أروووع لأنه ما شاء الله السيااار ووواااايد 
المهم الناس أندمجووو فالزفة ورررااااحوووو عنا جان يقووول ريلي جيه هذيلا يزفووون منه ويوووم وصلنا البيت ما شاء الله أنترس البيت سيياير ولا عرفت أنزل من كثر الحريم والرياااايل جنه كل إلي فالقاعه يووو البيت 
المهم يوووم دشيت القسم دخلن الحريم من أهليتنا وووطلعن الريل عشان يسووون جوووو فقاااامن يررقصن ويغنن من ضغيرهم لكبيرهم وبعد ساعه تقريبا وكانت الساعة 1ونص الفليل ي ريلي جان يهزبهن ذيج الهزبه ويعد لين الثلاثة والله كانت أشكال الحريم تضحك وهن مدااااعسات عالباب يبن يشردن من الروووعه جااان يشوووفني جااان يقووول لا والله أنا عطيتكم هالساعة عشان تساعدووونها فالفستان وحظراااااتكن ما صكيتن فيهاااا شي جان يزقر أخته وأمة عشان يبطلووون شعريه لأني أنا طلبت منه المهم تميت على راحتيه أفج الشعر وأتسبح وأتلبس وما أسمعلكن إلا وأذان الفير والريل من الصبح يدق باب الغرفة لأني خليته ييلس فالصاله وسكرة الباب وأنا كنت فالحمام فما سمعته

وهذاااا إلي أذكره إلحين ولي عوووده مره أخرى

----------


## طماشة

*لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا حرام 
بعد ابا كملوا الله يخليكم
من زمان ما ضحكت جي
كما اضحك ولدي ينقز ويايه*

----------


## غرام_الحب

لووووووووووووووووووووول 20

----------


## قمرuae

> هههههههه من متى اتردد احط ولالا المشكله السالفتين احرج من الثانيه المهم كلهن في اول ايام
> 
> شهر العسل كان ثاني يوم يعني اليوم بنسافر وعيته وكان حوالي الساعه 11 وتعرفون عاد 
> 
> الاكل كان في الليل كله مشاوي وانا بطني حساس على طلوع تطلع غازات انا ناسيه السالفه 
> 
> نششته الصبح حوالي 11 يوم يت اقووووم بنزل من الشبريه مرتفعه شوي نزلت بسرعه 
> 
> وانا متوتره الا اسمع طررررررررررررر فهمتو عليه ؟ :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): :1 (6): 
> ...



والله بموووووت من الضحك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنوتة80

> اما سوالفكن تمووووووووووت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههه لكن شوسالفة الغازات هذي ...!!
> انا بعد مره يابنات راقده في الغرفه وعاد تعرفون مندمجه ويا الريحه وما اشم شي !! وريلي دوامه شفتات وراجع من الدوام حسيت بمشيته برع الغرفه وفتحت عيوني الا وباب الحجره ينفتح ولله الحمد قبل ما ابيَن له اني واعيه ( المستور ما ينكشف ياجماعه ) جان اسمعه من الصدمه من ريحة الحجره يقول إنننننننفففففف شو هذا !! ريحة الحجره كلها فسوو ويركض صوب العطورات ماخلى عطر الا رشششششششه وانا بموووووت من الفشله تحت اللحاف هههههه وفتح نص الدريشه و سحب اللحاف ينفضه وانا شوي وبرافس من الفشله و الضحكه اللي ميودتنها ... ويابنات ماقدرت ارقد الا طوووووول الليل افكر شو اقول الصبح ... 
> والصبح قلت له ياخي اتصلت لك كله مغلق !! امس حمام الغرفه كان يطلع ريحه خايسه ترست الحجره وماتمت حيله الا احتلتها ولا شي فايده ... اتصل بحد ايي يشوف هالسالفه مافيني على الخيوسه اليوم !! وهو المسكين يقول هااااااااه وانا اقول شو هاللووووعه وشكيت فيج سامحيني ... وانا بكل براءه مسموح دنيا وآخره .....ههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااااااااي


عااااااااااااد هاي السالفة موووووووووووووت


الله يعيننا يوم بنعرس يا ويلنا ويلااااااه

----------


## ط ي ب ة

ههههههههه كلها مواقف الصراحه تموت من الضحك

----------


## دبي1212

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه

حشى المعرسات بس طيط وطوووط ما عندكم كنترووول ليش [email protected]@ اخيي فضيحه

----------


## قلب عيناوي

up up up
up up
up

----------


## بسمة فجر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة ذبحتوني من الضحك يا المعرسات 
أنا بعدني ما عرست بس مالجة 
بخبركم موقف صغيروني بس يوم أذكره أقعد أضحك ههههه
كنا نتعشى أنا و ريلي و أخوي الصغير 
و ريلي من النوع اللي وااااايد يستحي المهم أنا أريد أكله بايدي بس أخوي قاعد أول ما شفته قام و طلع قلت بأكل ريلي 
رفعت ايدي بأكله و هو قرب حلجه دخل أخوي 
جان يخوز ويهه و يقول أنا صايم صايم ما باكل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و أخوي سمعه و مستغرب كيف صايم و هو يالس ياكل و لا وقت عشا ههههه
و أنا قفطت و نزلت ايدي و تميت ميودة الضحكة لين طلع أخوي و ضحكت من خاااااطري 
أونه صايم خخخخخخخخ
عقب أكلته
الله يعيني عقب العرس يا رب ما تستويلي مواقف محرجة مثل اللي قريتها

----------


## o0pinky0o

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصراحة ذبحتوني من الضحك يا المعرسات 
> أنا بعدني ما عرست بس مالجة 
> بخبركم موقف صغيروني بس يوم أذكره أقعد أضحك ههههه
> كنا نتعشى أنا و ريلي و أخوي الصغير 
> و ريلي من النوع اللي وااااايد يستحي المهم أنا أريد أكله بايدي بس أخوي قاعد أول ما شفته قام و طلع قلت بأكل ريلي 
> رفعت ايدي بأكله و هو قرب حلجه دخل أخوي 
> جان يخوز ويهه و يقول أنا صايم صايم ما باكل هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه و أخوي سمعه و مستغرب كيف صايم و هو يالس ياكل و لا وقت عشا ههههه
> و أنا قفطت و نزلت ايدي و تميت ميودة الضحكة لين طلع أخوي و ضحكت من خاااااطري 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ...
حليله من الخووووووووف .. ماعرف شو يسوي .. ^^

----------


## كيوت ومن

موقف في ماليزيااااااا لووووول 
يوم وصلنا ماليزياااااا رحنا الفندق خمس نجووم عاد شو اسمه نسيت لووول 
سلمكن الله كل شي اووكيه الا شي واااحد الحماااااااام عزكم الله وسبب انه ماشي بيب حق الماي يعني كييييف نتغسل ههههههههه قلنا بنتفلسف وووبناخذ بيب مال السباحه بس مايوصل لين مرحاض وانقوووول كيف بنتغسل مب حاله هاي لووووول 
ولا اشوي اشوف كلاسات فوق المغسله حق تنظيف اسنان خخخ ليش مااشله واعبي في ماي .... 
والله خمس نجوم وجذا عنبوووا شو هايل على بالهم انجليز مانتغسل الا بالكلينكس 

وبعد كمن يوم رحنااااا حديقه الالعااااب واتحمسنا حق قطار الموووت وركبنا الاااااا اشوف ريلي يقولي اووووووب 
ويوم صديت صوبه قحفيته طارت ههههههههه وماقدر يمسكه

----------


## أحبـ M ـك

ههههههههههههههههههههه سوالفكم حلوه الله يستر نحن شو من البلاوي بتستوي لنا

----------


## تفدونه حبي

> أما أنا يوم عرسي دش ريلي الحجرة اللي أنا فيها عشان يتصور وياي .... 
> الريال مستانس وتم يبحلق عيونه عالعروس .. وليش ماقامت المصورة تناديه بصوتها العالي يا جعفر ... يا جعفر ( اسم المعرس اللي كانت تصوره المصورة قبلنا بليلة ) قام ريلي من مكانه وقال وينه جعفر وينه هذا جعفر على باله ريال غريب دش علينا ... ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه وهي تنادي وهو معصب يبي يشوف ها جعفر عشان يدوس ببطنه وأنا من الضحك مارمت اقوله أنها غلطانه باسمك ... بعد 5 دقايق استوعب أنه هو جعفر هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههه


أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأه بمووووووووووووووووووت من الضحك 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه

----------


## دابشه

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## ميميه88

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه الجوري ومرحبانيه والله انيه صحت على سوالفكن من الضحك

----------


## ميميه88

انا بطبيعتيه من اغير مكان يعني الحمام اييني امساك وايام شهر العسل مغيره المكان فاتخيلنن سااااااااااعه وانا فالحمام وهو يتريا ويتريا وانا اتعصر ياحليلي وهو ولاداري وعاد اذ طلعت الله لاخلاج تشميييييين الريحه يوم يدخل اموووووووت من القفطه يطلع بيموت يقولي عنبوه شو تسوين فيه؟

----------


## ميميه88

واي واي ماتحمل بمووووووت من الظحك

انا مادري كيييف البنات يثجلن بالعشا متى تتعشن؟ انا ياحليلي ماكلت الا عين الجمل وعصير كوكتيل

----------


## ريم الفلي

سوالفكم تموت من الضحك .....كنت اقراها وابدا مب في بالي أي شيء من ذكريات شهر العسل لكن مع هالمواقف تذكرت كم موقف.....

الأول كان في ثاني يوم من شهر العسل اللي كنا بنسافر فيه..... طبعا قبل مانسافر لازم نسلم على الفريج أقصد أهلي وأهله وبعد ماخلصنا سلامات رحنا المطار الا ويقولولنا الكونتر سكر مافي مجال اتسافرون اليوم...اتخيلوا القفطه بعد هالسلامات كلها....

الموقف الثاني كان في السفر كنا رايحين حديقة الطيور والا اشوفلكم هذيج النعامه اللي تتمخطر علبالي أليفه ويايه صوبي قلت بمسحها على راسها وما وعيت الاوهي تنقبني على ايدي وترفسني بريولها وانا اصارخ بيود حلجها ولاريولها والحبيب كان يمشي جدامي ويوم اللتفت مات من الضحك وانا اقوله الحقني زين اسعفه ذكاءه وركض صوبي واستخدم المظله اللي في ايده وفتحها فويها لين ماسارت.... الله لايراويكم الناس اللي في الممر كيف الشاردو من اللي صار .....طبعا عقب مارجعنا كنت اشوف صور السفر الا والحبيب طلع مصور من أول ماستوى الموقف 

الموقف الثالث كان بعد زواجنا تقريبا بثلاث شهور....كنا نايمين في الليل الا واصرخ صرخه خفيفه(الحبيبه تحلم) سمعني ريلي وسألني شوفيج قلتله ماشي بس سمجه عظتني في صبعي طبعا أنا تذكرت لأنه سألني في نفس اللحظه ....قالي شو سمجه عظتج قلتله هيه طبعا هو الخبيث كان قصده شئ ثاني وأنا ماستوعبته الا يوم قمت الصبح عقب ما فضحني عند امه وامي

----------


## غلا حياتي

اما انا فموقفي وااااااااااااااااايد يخووووف تخيلوووو كنا في المانيا نقضي شهر العسل وكنا طالعين نتمشى الساعة 3 الفجر في الشارع وانا قاعدة اسووولف ويااا ريلي وفجأة التفت ورااااي إلا اشووووف ان ريلي اختفى قمت اصيح واصرخ ومب عارفة شووو اسوي وين اسير بهاي الغربة...وفجأة قااالي لا تصيحين انا هني بس حبيت العوزج....شفتوااا احلى هدية في شهر العسل ...؟؟؟ بس والله نتذكر الموقف ونضحك....هههههههه

----------


## مزايه

بنسبه لي انا بس لا تضحكون علي لاني ياهل ودلوعه اهلي يوم سافرت لندن اتصلت حق امي وقلتها قولي حق ريلي اني ماريد اعق ثيانبي ماريد اجرب امنه اخاف وتميت اصيح بس هي سكرت الموبايل في ويهي تضحك علي وشردت الحمام بس هو قبضني وقالي فضحتيني وتجابل معي وبعدين عادي يعني يارب اسعد كل البنات

----------


## طرفن كحيل

حلوه السواالف 

يلا كملن 

الله يعيني على اللقافه

----------


## منى العين

للرفع

----------


## elham

يبالها كتب مب كتاب.

----------


## الحسن كله

UP UP UP UP

يلااا كملوا السووالف

----------


## غرنجية الع

يا ربي تعبت بس الموضوع جد حلو 

وصلت الصفحه 30 هع


^,^


ولي تكمله

----------


## غرنجية الع

ما قدرت اطلع لين ما اخلص ال70 صفحه هههههههههه

سوالف بصراحه

----------


## لعرب لحشام

_سوالفكن حلوه حبيت أشارك في المقلب يلي حصلته في ليلة الدخله لؤؤؤؤؤؤل , طبعن يالسه على الكرسي و زوجي عدالي و الوالده قاعده تفك التسريحه و طلعت يمكن 100 شباصه و آخر شي طلعت من راسي الحشوه ,, أفف أنا ماكنت أدري أنها في راسي , يوم شافها ريلي نقع عليه من الضحك ^_^_

----------


## نور الضيا

up
up 
up
up 
^_^

----------


## sooosa

مواآقفكم فناآآآنه

بخبركم عن موقفي يوم الملجة

الريل حاآشر ليش مستحيه؟؟،قاآلي المره الأوليه وماآرديت عليه >>> أوني مستحيه

وقاآلي المره الثاآنيه،والثاآلثه،،وطبعا انا ماآرديت عليه من زوود المستحى

فـ الأخير قتله: ولييييييييش ماآاستحي

جاآن يقفط ويسكت

خخخخخ

----------


## ميرة دبي

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههه
تعبت الصراحة من اول صفحة لين الصفحة 71 وانا اقرى وسووووووووالفكم أحلــــــــــــــــــــــــى

الله يهنيكم ويجعل ايامكم كلها سعــــــــــــــــــادة ويبعد عنكم الحساد قوولوا آمين

وعقبااااااااااااالنا*

----------


## احلى بدويه

والله العظيم انه من كثر الضحك قاعده اصارخ المشكله انها الساعه 2 الفير خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## 9sudfa

> _سوالفكن حلوه حبيت أشارك في المقلب يلي حصلته في ليلة الدخله لؤؤؤؤؤؤل , طبعن يالسه على الكرسي و زوجي عدالي و الوالده قاعده تفك التسريحه و طلعت يمكن 100 شباصه و آخر شي طلعت من راسي الحشوه ,, أفف أنا ماكنت أدري أنها في راسي , يوم شافها ريلي نقع عليه من الضحك ^_^_


هع هع هع والله يموت الموقف من الضحك 

روووووووووووعه الله يهني كل العرسان يارب

----------


## نوف الكعبي

UPUPUPUPUPUPUPUPUPUPUPUPUPUPUP

----------


## أم ود!د

الله يهنيكم جمييييييييييييييييييعا

----------


## احلى بدويه

يالله وينكن يا المعرسات تعالن اعرضن لنا مواقفكن ^_^

----------


## بنت روق

ههههههههههه روعه مواقفكم خاصة فروحه احراج بس ان شاء الله تلبسين العبايه والله يسترنا دنيا واخره

اللي اذكره بيوم زواجنا حاول زوجي يشربني العصير عاد قلتله مابي انا اعرف اشرب بروحي <<<<<<<<امحق رومانسيه 

الموقف الثاني بنفس الليله حاولت افك العقد اللي برقبتي وفكيته بس رجعته مره ثانيه قلت خلني اقوله هو ابي اتدلع قام يحاول فيه مايعرف من وين يمسكه اخر شي اكسره 

بعد الموقف اثالث كان شغله برى ديرتنا وجاه النقل لداخل مدينتنا بس ورقة القرار ماوصلت فكنت عند اهلي وكل يوم الساعه 2الظهر اتصل عليه هااااااااه وصلت الورقه ويقول لا وتميت اسبوع على هالحالعاد الاربعاء وصلت الورقه ونقل عندنا وجا من السفر 
الخميس الظهر قلت خلني اتصل على امي وادق على جوال زوجي بالغلط كان قاعد مع ابوه واخوانه وانا من الدلاخه اللي فيني لى بالي انه اخوي 
سلام وعليكم السلام قلت كيف الحال الرجال استغرب توه طالع من عندي قا الحمدلله 
قلت وين امي ويستغرب زيااااااااااده ويسكت مايقدر يقول شي وسط الريجيل ولا يدري انا صاحيه والا قلت عطني امي بسرعه قال مهب عندي قلت وين راااحت خلصني مجوود عطني امي 
قال اقول مهيب عندي قلت يووووووه الا واسمع صوت بنتي عنده وانا اصك على طول واقعد اضحك لحالي كاني مجنونه موقف مانساااه

----------


## ام شامه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههه

قريت كل الردود مت من الضحك

آااااااااه بطني ههههههههههههه

كملوا كملوا والله مواقف حلوه  :Big Grin: 

وثانكس وااااااااااايد عالموضوع الحلووو

/
\
/

^-^

----------


## pop corn

هههههههههههه
ياربييييييييييييي تعبت والله ... بطني عورني من كثر ما اظحك 

خذيتلي يوم كامل وانا اقرا ال 72 صفحه 

والله سوالف عجييييبه ومواقف وايد محرجه 

الله يعينا بس 

يللا كملووو سوالفكم 
ابا اظحك زياده

----------


## أم عاشوه

أمرحباااااااااااا
مواقفكم وايد حلوه والصراحه اتخلي الواحد يضحك ويقول اللهم لا شماته.......

بالنسبه لي اول ليله فعرسي مرت على خير كنا سايرين دوست دبي فندق عجيب الصراحه المهم فثاني ليله وقبل لا نطلع شهر العسل بيوم سرنا طلعنا المغرب سرنا مول الأمارات .........زززز
وتعرفون عاد مول الأمارات زحمه و وااااااااااااااايد ناس المهم صادفت اربيعتي من ايام المدارس تقولي ما شاء الله سمعت انه امس كان عرسج ومبروك وسوري ما سرت عرسج وقعدت اتفصل فريلي من فوق لتحت اهيه وخواته .......

المهم تركته وقلينا ابننزل تحت لمحل مضارات وايد حلو ونحن نازلين فها الدرج المتحرك ول علا آخر درجه نزول اشوف نفسي ما اقدر اجدم خطوه وحده لأن العباه والتنوره دخلو بجوانب الدري.........
وريلي يقولي شو فيج واقفه اقوله شوف عباتي قال آ,وووووووووو وتم الناس حولينا وطبعا تتطنيز الشباب الي هناك وانا يلي يحاول يطلع عباتي ومو قادر والمسؤول هناك يقوله العباه وايد داشه داخل ويا التنوره فمانقدر انسوي شي الا انك


اتقص العباه والتنوره من تحت..... وتم ريلي فديت روحه يقص عباتي وتنوره وانا مفتشله من الخاطره منه ومن الناس.....

بس الحلو الي فيه ان ما ضحك بس في السياره قالي ها الموقف ما راح انساه وضحك اشوي........

والقهر انا كان تونا داشين. وانا اقول كل من بنت ايام المدرسه شكلها حسدتني وصار الي صار.....

ع لعموم هذا موقف من المواقف الي صارت لي........

..

----------


## مربوشة

لووووووول

كشخة سوالفكن ^^

----------


## عذبة الأطباع

أنا اذكر يوم كنا في شهر العسل كنا مروحين السينما وكان في السينما تحت كوفي وكنا صاعدين فوق وأنا تغشي و شوي اطيح نعالتي من فوق ويلسو الناس يضحكون عليه وكنت متفشله من ريلي وهو يضحك....

----------


## شيماء علي

ها ها ها هاي وايد يضحك

----------


## #الهيزه#

هههههههههههههههههه

عليكن سوالف حلووووووووووووه

بعدني مااعرست 

كملن

----------


## بحر76

أنا يمكن بكون أجرى منكم في الطرح أنا ليلة دخلتي كنت خايفة وايد وكان زوجي كل مايقرب مني أصيح أريد أمي وكان يرد علي ويقول أمج الحين نايمة في بيتها وأنا أكرر أريد أمي

----------


## فيء

> اما سوالفكن تمووووووووووت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههه لكن شوسالفة الغازات هذي ...!!
> انا بعد مره يابنات راقده في الغرفه وعاد تعرفون مندمجه ويا الريحه وما اشم شي !! وريلي دوامه شفتات وراجع من الدوام حسيت بمشيته برع الغرفه وفتحت عيوني الا وباب الحجره ينفتح ولله الحمد قبل ما ابيَن له اني واعيه ( المستور ما ينكشف ياجماعه ) جان اسمعه من الصدمه من ريحة الحجره يقول إنننننننفففففف شو هذا !! ريحة الحجره كلها فسوو ويركض صوب العطورات ماخلى عطر الا رشششششششه وانا بموووووت من الفشله تحت اللحاف هههههه وفتح نص الدريشه و سحب اللحاف ينفضه وانا شوي وبرافس من الفشله و الضحكه اللي ميودتنها ... ويابنات ماقدرت ارقد الا طوووووول الليل افكر شو اقول الصبح ... 
> والصبح قلت له ياخي اتصلت لك كله مغلق !! امس حمام الغرفه كان يطلع ريحه خايسه ترست الحجره وماتمت حيله الا احتلتها ولا شي فايده ... اتصل بحد ايي يشوف هالسالفه مافيني على الخيوسه اليوم !! وهو المسكين يقول هااااااااه وانا اقول شو هاللووووعه وشكيت فيج سامحيني ... وانا بكل براءه مسموح دنيا وآخره .....ههههههههههههههه




دمعت عيني من كثر الضحك...


وااااااااااااااااااااي فشله

----------


## فيء

> سوالفكم تموت من الضحك .....كنت اقراها وابدا مب في بالي أي شيء من ذكريات شهر العسل لكن مع هالمواقف تذكرت كم موقف.....
> 
> الأول كان في ثاني يوم من شهر العسل اللي كنا بنسافر فيه..... طبعا قبل مانسافر لازم نسلم على الفريج أقصد أهلي وأهله وبعد ماخلصنا سلامات رحنا المطار الا ويقولولنا الكونتر سكر مافي مجال اتسافرون اليوم...اتخيلوا القفطه بعد هالسلامات كلها....
> 
> الموقف الثاني كان في السفر كنا رايحين حديقة الطيور والا اشوفلكم هذيج النعامه اللي تتمخطر علبالي أليفه ويايه صوبي قلت بمسحها على راسها وما وعيت الاوهي تنقبني على ايدي وترفسني بريولها وانا اصارخ بيود حلجها ولاريولها والحبيب كان يمشي جدامي ويوم اللتفت مات من الضحك وانا اقوله الحقني زين اسعفه ذكاءه وركض صوبي واستخدم المظله اللي في ايده وفتحها فويها لين ماسارت.... الله لايراويكم الناس اللي في الممر كيف الشاردو من اللي صار .....طبعا عقب مارجعنا كنت اشوف صور السفر الا والحبيب طلع مصور من أول ماستوى الموقف 
> 
> الموقف الثالث كان بعد زواجنا تقريبا بثلاث شهور....كنا نايمين في الليل الا واصرخ صرخه خفيفه(الحبيبه تحلم) سمعني ريلي وسألني شوفيج قلتله ماشي بس سمجه عظتني في صبعي طبعا أنا تذكرت لأنه سألني في نفس اللحظه ....قالي شو سمجه عظتج قلتله هيه طبعا هو الخبيث كان قصده شئ ثاني وأنا ماستوعبته الا يوم قمت الصبح عقب ما فضحني عند امه وامي






آآآآآآآآآآآآخ ياقلبي من الضحك...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هعععععععععع هععععععععععععععععععع

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## snow white

عليكن سوالف حلووووووووووووه

----------


## ماروكو الكبيرة

ههههههههههه تذكرت موقف 

بعد الملجة بيو رحنا فندق نتعشى هناك عشى رومنسي

المهم خلصنا عشى والفندق يطل ع البحر , رحنا ومشينا ع الرمل وكان في كراسي البيضة الطويلة اللي ينامون عليها 

يمسك ايدي بكل رومنسية ونا امشي بكل رقة , قال لي تفضلي قعدي وقعدت على طرف الكرسي ويرتفع الطرف الثاني واطيح ع الارض  :Frown:  اااااااااااخ فشلة

بس مسكين ماضحك حبس الضحكة بس ماعرف متى فجرها

----------


## barkosha

هههههههههه بمووت بموووت من الضحك ..

الله يسلمكن انا عندي وحده من هلي مربتني ... و كانت ناذره انها تكون معاي في كل خطوه يوم بعرس .... المهم يوم العرس وحليلها ما فارجتني .. عااد المهم يوم دش المعرس يتني عل الكوشه و انا على بالي انها بتسلم علي بتروح .. عاد انا ام الاصووووول قمت و بست راسها و قلتلها ما قصرتي و من هالكلام .. وللا هي تقوللي ... لا انا بعدني بس كنت بقولج ترى جي جي جي !!! جااان اقفط و ريلي ابتسم !!!
و عقب شوي يت و انا بلا تركيز سويت نفس الحركه !!! عاشششت ام الاصوول ... جان تقولي اقولج انا بعدني بس يييت اعاونكم على قص الكيكه .. هني ريلي ضحك !!!
و عقبها بربع ساعه يت بعد ..اول ما شفتها توخي على تعدل الطرحه و انا اتحراها بتبوس راسي جاان اقوم بكل ثقه و مره ثالثه ابوس راسها و اقولها تعبتي معاي اليوم و الله مفتضحه فييج .. جان تقوللي .. بخبرج ؟؟؟ انتي تبين تفتكين مني ؟؟؟؟ انا يايه اعدل طرحتج و اساعدج لين ما توصلين الحجره !!!!! 
ريلي ماات ماات من الضحك .. و الله ما رام يركز في التصوير !! كل شوي يقولي غامضتني فلانه .. اكيد راسها عورها من كثر ما كفختيه بوووس اليوم !!! عاااد انا انتفخت اوني !!! و محرجه !!!

----------


## om roudha

صدق ضحك الله يستر علينا دنيا و اخره

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ستايلي غير

> اما سوالفكن تمووووووووووت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههه لكن شوسالفة الغازات هذي ...!!
> انا بعد مره يابنات راقده في الغرفه وعاد تعرفون مندمجه ويا الريحه وما اشم شي !! وريلي دوامه شفتات وراجع من الدوام حسيت بمشيته برع الغرفه وفتحت عيوني الا وباب الحجره ينفتح ولله الحمد قبل ما ابيَن له اني واعيه ( المستور ما ينكشف ياجماعه ) جان اسمعه من الصدمه من ريحة الحجره يقول إنننننننفففففف شو هذا !! ريحة الحجره كلها فسوو ويركض صوب العطورات ماخلى عطر الا رشششششششه وانا بموووووت من الفشله تحت اللحاف هههههه وفتح نص الدريشه و سحب اللحاف ينفضه وانا شوي وبرافس من الفشله و الضحكه اللي ميودتنها ... ويابنات ماقدرت ارقد الا طوووووول الليل افكر شو اقول الصبح ... 
> والصبح قلت له ياخي اتصلت لك كله مغلق !! امس حمام الغرفه كان يطلع ريحه خايسه ترست الحجره وماتمت حيله الا احتلتها ولا شي فايده ... اتصل بحد ايي يشوف هالسالفه مافيني على الخيوسه اليوم !! وهو المسكين يقول هااااااااه وانا اقول شو هاللووووعه وشكيت فيج سامحيني ... وانا بكل براءه مسموح دنيا وآخره .....ههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههاي موتيني من الضحك

----------


## CuTeLy

الله يهنييييكم يارب 


 :Smile:

----------

